# The Official Spring 2010 PI Thread



## americangeiko

Well, after another full year of college, I'm back to give it another go during my last semester!  (W00t for being a senior finally!)

If I don't managed to find/get the PI I want I'm going take my last semester abroad in Paris, and come back fluent in French, and ready to either take CP in SoCal, or a CP in Florida!


----------



## can84

I'm hoping the third time's the charm! I'm doing the CP in the fall, and am going to give it one more shot. Both times I applied the positions were cancelled but maybe things will be better next spring! What are you thinking of applying for?


----------



## americangeiko

For PI: Stage Technician, Costume Design, Costume Workshop, and maybe one or two others.  

For CP: Costuming in WDW and DL

If I can't get any of these, I'm going to Paris.


----------



## CelticBelle

hey!  im really excited about finally applying for a PI.  I did the CP last fall, and now i want to do something in the animal programs.  I would really like to do the vet hospital internship, but im not really picky either.  

Im just dying to get back to FL.  And I think I'll apply to a PI and another CP for the fall.  however its hard to justify doing a CP in the spring because im on the quarter system and i'd be missing 2 quarters.  Of course if I got a PI i wouldnt think twice. 

I feel like i should know this, but do you guys know when the applications come out?  I know the CP applications come out mid august.


----------



## avsemijalac

Hey! My name is Amanda and I am currently a Merchandise CP in Magic Kingdom's Adventureland! I applied for a few PI's for the Fall 09 term, but was unsuccessful. I think with having the CP on my resume now, I have a better chance getting a PI! I graduated with a Fine Arts - Electronic Media major, so I'm hoping to get something Graphic Design or with the Disney Design Group (DDG)!


----------



## Berlioz70

The job postings for Spring 09 went up in early August. 

However, the ones for fall 09 went up at a variety of different times so you had to keep checking each week... some were just posted in late April (with a June start date).


----------



## jeff318

I thought I posted in this last night, but I guess not.

I was a CP in Spring '08 (Vacation Planning) and then a campus rep.  I was a professional intern in marketing in Spring 2009, and hopefully will be after I graduate in December as either full time or a PI... if not, the CP is an option too.


----------



## kristilovesdw

americangeiko said:


> For PI: Stage Technician, Costume Design, Costume Workshop, and maybe one or two others.
> 
> For CP: Costuming in WDW and DL
> 
> If I can't get any of these, I'm going to Paris.



Costuming and Costume Workshop are my choices as well. I applied last semester with no luck... Hopefully we'll see these particular PI's come up this semester! Good luck americangeiko!


----------



## ashliejere

where are the internships posted at? I went to disney.go.com/careers and looked at the openings and there were a few things listed there but I'm not sure if those are the PI's.


----------



## Lukas87

That is where they will be, but none are posted yet. Got a few weeks to go before they will be posted, possibly a bit longer.


----------



## americangeiko

Some internships have begun to be posted.

None are entertainment based, and the majority look like either Mgrs positions or Epcot/Animal Kingdom internships (the vet ones).


----------



## sneekypeeks

jeff318 said:


> I thought I posted in this last night, but I guess not.
> 
> I was a CP in Spring '08 (Vacation Planning) and then a campus rep.  I was a professional intern in marketing in Spring 2009, and hopefully will be after I graduate in December as either full time or a PI... if not, the CP is an option too.



Hey Jeff, I would like to get with you to find out more information about the vacation planner position as that is my number 1 postition.  My interview is Wednesday night.  I am PM'ing you my number, if you have time, I would greatly appreciate a call.  The questions will be based on ticket variations as well as price information.  I won't take no more than 15-20 minutes of your time.

Thanks,
Summer


----------



## UncleOrville

Does anyone know how many spots are usually available for the Epcot science and Animal Kingdom internships?  My sister is thinking of applying, and I think she'd be perfect for some of these internships, as she just graduated pre-med with a lot of lab/ research experience.   Just wondering if anyone knows how many internships are generally available for each of the listings - if it's just 1 position, or more like 5-10 positions, or more?  Thanks!  And good luck to all applying for the Spring 2010 PI!


----------



## CelticBelle

UncleOrville said:


> Does anyone know how many spots are usually available for the Epcot science and Animal Kingdom internships?  My sister is thinking of applying, and I think she'd be perfect for some of these internships, as she just graduated pre-med with a lot of lab/ research experience.   Just wondering if anyone knows how many internships are generally available for each of the listings - if it's just 1 position, or more like 5-10 positions, or more?  Thanks!  And good luck to all applying for the Spring 2010 PI!



i havent done a PI before but i am certain that most of those positions only have about 1 or 2 spots.  Thats what i was told by Cms in animal programs during my CP as i am very interested in these too.  They are supposedly very competitive, but it looks like they are well worth it.


----------



## sneekypeeks

UncleOrville said:


> Does anyone know how many spots are usually available for the Epcot science and Animal Kingdom internships?  My sister is thinking of applying, and I think she'd be perfect for some of these internships, as she just graduated pre-med with a lot of lab/ research experience.   Just wondering if anyone knows how many internships are generally available for each of the listings - if it's just 1 position, or more like 5-10 positions, or more?  Thanks!  And good luck to all applying for the Spring 2010 PI!




She also has to still be a student when she applies.  If she has already graduated, she can't apply till she beings med school *I think*.  Good luck to her no matter what though, it does sound like she would be awesome.


----------



## UncleOrville

CelticBelle said:


> i havent done a PI before but i am certain that most of those positions only have about 1 or 2 spots.  Thats what i was told by Cms in animal programs during my CP as i am very interested in these too.  They are supposedly very competitive, but it looks like they are well worth it.



Thanks for the info!  I wish there were more spots, but it definitely seems worth it to try for one of these.  The positions sound like they offer great experience for those interested in animal science or research.  Good luck!


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

.


----------



## chbente27

two questions!

1.) Why have no Entertainment Internships other than costuming been posted yet?

2.) Do you have to live in the housing Disney provides for you if accepted?


----------



## americangeiko

UncleOrville said:


> Does anyone know how many spots are usually available for the Epcot science and Animal Kingdom internships?  My sister is thinking of applying, and I think she'd be perfect for some of these internships, as she just graduated pre-med with a lot of lab/ research experience.   Just wondering if anyone knows how many internships are generally available for each of the listings - if it's just 1 position, or more like 5-10 positions, or more?  Thanks!  And good luck to all applying for the Spring 2010 PI!



If she has graduated within the last year, she may still be able to apply.  She'd have to talk to the recruiter.  They don't really hire CPs for this role, but tend to look for those in Vet school.


----------



## americangeiko

chbente27 said:


> two questions!
> 
> 1.) Why have no Entertainment Internships other than costuming been posted yet?
> 
> 2.) Do you have to live in the housing Disney provides for you if accepted?



1) Internships are posted individually by each department and aside from the intial casting dept phone call are regulated by each department.  More and more will be posted each day.

With that said, the recent noise dive in the economy has lead to many departments cutting their internships due to budget cuts at the parks--Entertainment had a 50% budget cut.  It's possible they may post more internships, but only if they feel that they'll benefit.  (Some departments are entirely run by interns so they have to post an internship.)

2) Housing is optional when you apply, and there's no guarantee that you'll receive it.  Many PIs choose to find their own accomodations as it's often cheaper.


----------



## americangeiko

They've changed the way the program is run considerably since my last application.  I'm hoping this will be in my favor as it lets me highlight my applicable experience in each PI better where as the old one would barely let me submit materials/multiple resumes.

There's also a "general" option for applying for the PI program?  Does anybody know what roles this generates?


----------



## chbente27

thanks Americangeiko


----------



## FatMan2k3

In response to the number of Internships, here are a few things they mentioned at our housing meeting last week.  (I just started mine this week).

Only ~90 interns are staying in housing right now.  Everyone is housed in building 6 of Patterson.  I believe they said that there are around ~250 interns at the moment.  These numbers are obviously down from previous years, so just keep it in mind that as the economy rebounds they will probably add more positions.


----------



## Tinkerbell_Girl

I'm thinking about applying for the Cast Deployment Internship. I was a CP in Spring '08, merchandise.


----------



## ashleyrm

americangeiko said:


> There's also a "general" option for applying for the PI program?  Does anybody know what roles this generates?



I saw that too.  Anyone know what it means?  Also, it seems like there are a lot more PI postings than there were for Fall 2009.


----------



## GiAnnie

I have applied for a management internship, and am planning on applying for a few of the finance ones!

Anyone know any kind of timeline?? I know we don't have much information, but for anyone who has applied: do calls for interviews come soon after you apply, or do we have to wait until the application deadline has passed to hear any sort of communication?


----------



## Disneygirl86

Hey all!

I've applied to a Management Internship and 2 CP Alum only internships.  I've had something strange happen while I was applying to both of them, though.  On the management one, my internet disconnected and then reconnected before I hit the "next" button, and it took me to this seemingly third-party log in page.  (I assume maybe the third party was the people who created the application?)  I can't figure out how to go back and finish (or be sure I finished) my application.  On the Alumni only application, I clicked the "Save as draft" button hoping to go back and finish it later.  It said I could access it later to finish it, but I can't figure out how to go back to that application either.   On both I was able to submit my resume and cover letter, it's the application part after that I wasn't able to complete.  Does anyone know how to check and go back to them?


----------



## Disneygirl86

bump


----------



## sneekypeeks

Heather, you should be able to log back in to the sight, then go to jobs applied for or something like that (along the top, near where the cart button is).  If you don't have a profile made, then you did not apply (I think).  I would start there, and email the disney people if it still doesn't work.

I just applied for hotel, retail, food and beverage and the culinary management internships.  Will see what happens.  Have the interviews started yet?


----------



## spectroaddy

That's a very good question. I applied for the retail management internship as well, haven't heard anything. I applied for College Recruiting, College Recruiting Coordinator and Cast deployment, but I had an interview for those already, it went pretty well. I am still waiting on the managment one though, it seems that they have not starting reviewing application yet. It's driving me crazy. But just in case I don't get one, I'm doing another CP program in spring.


----------



## GiAnnie

I don't think we are going to hear anything on the MI's until after the closing date of the application. At least that is the impression that I got. I wish they were doing interviews as we applied like the alumni internships, but I think they wait to receive all the resumes.


----------



## spectroaddy

GiAnnie said:


> I don't think we are going to hear anything on the MI's until after the closing date of the application. At least that is the impression that I got. I wish they were doing interviews as we applied like the alumni internships, but I think they wait to receive all the resumes.



I had the same feeling about the MI as well, that maybe they will wait til Oct. 2nd to start to process. What alumni internships did you apply for??? They told me I have to wait until november for answer. I will be going crazy by that time. Good luck.  I wish we had more people on this thread


----------



## GiAnnie

spectroaddy said:


> . What alumni internships did you apply for??? They told me I have to wait until november for answer.



I didn't actually apply for any of the alumni ones. None of them were in the fields I wanted. I applied for an MI in Merchandise (and I am kinda playing with the idea of applying for Operations). I also applied for three finance internships since I am an accounting major.

What about you?

And as for waiting till November, I think I may very well go nuts waiting for an answer. I have a feeling this fall is really going to test my patience!


----------



## Berlioz70

Haha - November is right. I received my offer for my Spring 2009 PI on Nov. 17th and I was in the middle, some waited until December before hearing anything!


----------



## americangeiko

They should start the basic phone interviews soon.  It's normally 2-4 weeks after you apply that you hear something.

I've put in for roughly 8 PI's now as I'm paranoid that I won't get one.  (I'm debating applying for some more as well.)

-4 in costuming (where I hope to end up)
-2 in management (not bad, but not my fav)
-1 in photography (again, good, but not my fav)
-1 general (I have no clue, so I can't give my opinion)


----------



## spectroaddy

GiAnnie said:


> I didn't actually apply for any of the alumni ones. None of them were in the fields I wanted. I applied for an MI in Merchandise (and I am kinda playing with the idea of applying for Operations). I also applied for three finance internships since I am an accounting major.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> 
> And as for waiting till November, I think I may very well go nuts waiting for an answer. I have a feeling this fall is really going to test my patience!



I applied for Retail management, college recruiting, college recruiting coordinator and cast deployment. I have a long wait ahead of me if they not going let you know until mid november I will be a nervous wreck by then. I really am hoping for a management PI that is my first choice, at least a screening call, would calm me down a little.



Berlioz70 said:


> Haha - November is right. I received my offer for my Spring 2009 PI on Nov. 17th and I was in the middle, some waited until December before hearing anything!



I'm really hoping to getting a PI this time around, but how did your process go, it is a little different from the past??? I just received one phone interview for the professional internship alumni ones, and nothing from managment one, it will almost be three weeks from which I applied for it. Maybe they will wait until deadline to start the process. I'm paranoid.



americangeiko said:


> They should start the basic phone interviews soon.  It's normally 2-4 weeks after you apply that you hear something.
> 
> I've put in for roughly 8 PI's now as I'm paranoid that I won't get one.  (I'm debating applying for some more as well.)
> 
> -4 in costuming (where I hope to end up)
> -2 in management (not bad, but not my fav)
> -1 in photography (again, good, but not my fav)
> -1 general (I have no clue, so I can't give my opinion)



Hey, this great you are interested in so many areas. Just a little hint, I don't know if it is true, but they look at how many PIs you apply to see if you are not just applying just to get a internship to work at disney. They like to see where your interest are and some of your experience. Just don't seem desperate to them, besides that you should be ok. It will be a long wait for all of us, good luck!!!!


----------



## americangeiko

spectroaddy said:


> Hey, this great you are interested in so many areas. Just a little hint, I don't know if it is true, but they look at how many PIs you apply to see if you are not just applying just to get a internship to work at disney. They like to see where your interest are and some of your experience. Just don't seem desperate to them, besides that you should be ok. It will be a long wait for all of us, good luck!!!!



I have professional experience in all the areas I've applied in.  I could apply for more as I have experience in other fields as well, but the degree requirements keep me from being qualified.  

I don't think the rumor is true as I applied in Fall 08, with approximately 3-4 internships, and never got an offer.  Another person applied for 5-6+ and was offered a less desirable internship, but still received one.


----------



## GiAnnie

Berlioz70 said:


> Haha - November is right. I received my offer for my Spring 2009 PI on Nov. 17th and I was in the middle, some waited until December before hearing anything!



That seems sooooo far away right now. I am hoping that once I get back to school next week, it will help take my mind off worrying about getting an interview!


----------



## Disneygirl86

Yay!!  I think I fixed my application form problem!    I applied to another internship and was able to complete the form in its entirety.  I think the application form is then attached to all the applications.  Does anyone know for sure?  I know the form was completed up to the point I clicked "Save as Draft" so maybe that's the case.

I guess I'll call to schedule the CP Alumni-Only Internships interview tomorrow!  Has anyone had the interview for it yet?  How was it?


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

I have my CP Alumni-Only Internships interview in an hour!! @ 9am!!


----------



## kmg148

How did it go?


----------



## spectroaddy

Disneygirl86 said:


> Yay!!  I think I fixed my application form problem!    I applied to another internship and was able to complete the form in its entirety.  I think the application form is then attached to all the applications.  Does anyone know for sure?  I know the form was completed up to the point I clicked "Save as Draft" so maybe that's the case.
> 
> I guess I'll call to schedule the CP Alumni-Only Internships interview tomorrow!  Has anyone had the interview for it yet?  How was it?



Hi, the interview was first asking basic questions, to make sure you are a college program alumni. My interviewer was Kim, so was funny and nice. The questions depend on what you are applied for, for a example I applied for Cast deployment, I was asked, " Could I monitor and keep track of individuals breaks and bump outs" or for another question was for college recruiting, "I was asked, "why I wanted to be in college recruiting and what made me apply for it. Every position I guess has different questions, but juse use your general knowledge of what you learned at disney, also show how happy you are to work for them.


DisneyScrappingMom said:


> I have my CP Alumni-Only Internships interview in an hour!! @ 9am!!



Good luck, what did you apply for???


----------



## Disneygirl86

Thanks for the info, Spectro!  I have an interview tonight at 7 for the CP-Alum only roles...I'm a little nervous but mostly excited I guess.  I hope I do well!  I applied for Guest Relations and Ticketing Specialist.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Berlioz, 
Did you check out the social media and marketing PI when you were doing your research?  I am a management major and have applied for 4 management PI's, but I also applied for the marketing one.  It seemed incredibly interesting and I have event planning experience, I just didn't know if the job description was accurate or not.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## americangeiko

They haven't called to schedule my interview yet.


----------



## GiAnnie

americangeiko said:


> They haven't called to schedule my interview yet.



For which PI? It seems the only ones getting scheduled right now are the alumni ones. As far as I know we still have a bit to wait to hear about interviews for all the rest of the PIs.


----------



## americangeiko

GiAnnie said:


> For which PI? It seems the only ones getting scheduled right now are the alumni ones. As far as I know we still have a bit to wait to hear about interviews for all the rest of the PIs.



I'm a CP Alumni.  I went through my application again, and no phone number was listed and it said that I said no to fingerprints?    (Totally not what I put on there.)  I'm hoping now that I've updated that I'll get a phone call.


----------



## Berlioz70

spectroaddy said:


> I'm really hoping to getting a PI this time around, but how did your process go, it is a little different from the past??? I just received one phone interview for the professional internship alumni ones, and nothing from managment one, it will almost be three weeks from which I applied for it. Maybe they will wait until deadline to start the process. I'm paranoid.



Background: CP as a Character.

I initially applied for 5 PIs, but because I was doing a lot of networking beforehand I decided that I did not one of them. 

First I had my screening interview. This was through the casting office and I was asked a lot of very general questions. I was asked to rank my choices (top three) and that my information would only go to those in my top three. This is when I mentioned I was no longer interested in that fifth one.

My first two picks were Operations Management and Entertainment Management, my third was college recruiting and the fourth was learning solutions.

Then my resume and screening interview log was sent to the departments I applied for.

I discovered that the Operations MIs were cut in numbers last spring and I was never contacted by them because of my lack of experience with attractions (learned that during my networking). 

The Entertainment Management one was cut completely. During my networking for the Entertainment MI I learned that they never hire anyone for this position because no one had ever been qualified (over the previous three semester). They kept posting it "in case" someone qualified came along - but essentially you had to be an internal hire with captain experience.

I was contacted by the other two for a department interview - which was interesting because I assumed my fourth pick would not get my resume.

I interviewed with both of them and ended up liking them both equally. I was then contacted during Thanksgiving week with my job offer for Learning Solutions.

I can't remember the exact dates, but I think I applied for the jobs at the end of August, had my screening interview in mid or late september and my second rounds were in October.



sneekypeeks said:


> Berlioz,
> Did you check out the social media and marketing PI when you were doing your research?  I am a management major and have applied for 4 management PI's, but I also applied for the marketing one.  It seemed incredibly interesting and I have event planning experience, I just didn't know if the job description was accurate or not.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, I'm not familiar with that PI. My best advice to anyone is to NETWORK NETWORK NETWORK. Use your contacts from your CP to meet and talk with anyone that may have connections to the PIs you're interested in!


----------



## GiAnnie

Berlioz70 said:


> Sorry, I'm not familiar with that PI. My best advice to anyone is to NETWORK NETWORK NETWORK. Use your contacts from your CP to meet and talk with anyone that may have connections to the PIs you're interested in!



Okay this might be an awkward question, but who did you network with? Did you network with people in entertainment AND people involved in learning connections? And how far up did you network? Was it just guest service managers, area managers? I am just trying to get a feel for who could be involved in the PI process.


----------



## Berlioz70

For Operations MI I networked with two Operations Managers. For the Entertainment MI and that fifth one I networked with the person who hires and supervises the interns. For College Recruiting I networked with my recruiter and the entertainment recruiter (who I met through an entertainment event).

I networked for three other positions, but did so early enough that I decided not to apply for the positions. I ended up feeling bad because I was contacted by one of those people in November when they didn't receive my resume, I explained that I was looking for something a little different and she said she'd still like to help if possible.


----------



## americangeiko

Wow, different.

I found out that you can actually call and schedule an interview which is a much different process than in the past.  The interviewer, Tracey I believe, was very nice, and she explained that the system has changed since roughly last year from the previous one which seemed terribly disorganized IMO.

When she asked me which PIs I was interested in, I told her the costuming ones, and she pushed for me to list any others which leads me to believe they're either already filled, or that they didn't like my experience/didn't have enough.  (Weird?)  

I told her that I'd was also interested in the Mgmt PI and that I have prior Merchandising experience with the company which she seemed to go with.  My Dad is pushing for me to the get the Mgmt one cause it's management, but I'm paranoid about getting hired in the Fall with the hiring freeze, and if I'll get laid off should the company do bad in the future.  (My Dad was a mid-level manager at Dland Hotel and got laid off in '91 due to budget cuts.)

One things for certain, if I end up in Mgmt, I'm going to go shadow 'Mama Tanya' and 'Dan the Man' like a Hawk.  (I wanna learn from the B-E-S-T!)

All in all it was probably the best interview I've had with the company, and I can say that if anyone else gets her as your phone interview then you're mega lucky.

She let me know that they'll be doing follow up interviews throughout October and be calling people with final decisions in November.

I have another interview tomorrow (not PI, Dland CP).  I put in for Ent. Costuming there, and I have a feeling that'll ultimately come down to DL vs WDW/CP vs PI/West Coazt vs Dirty South.


----------



## GiAnnie

Who/where did you call to set up an interview? I am confused about this. I know that people who applied for the Alumni Only PIs were told to call to set up an interview, but I have only applied to open internships and have been told nothing about this.


----------



## americangeiko

GiAnnie said:


> Who/where did you call to set up an interview? I am confused about this. I know that people who applied for the Alumni Only PIs were told to call to set up an interview, but I have only applied to open internships and have been told nothing about this.



I applied for the Alumni ones, but was never told anything.

I figured out that I could call and set up an interview because I'm also applying for the WDW & Dland CP, and there's actually an option on the phone prompt that will put you in contact with someone to schedule and interview.


----------



## GiAnnie

americangeiko said:


> I figured out that I could call and set up an interview because I'm also applying for the WDW & Dland CP, and there's actually an option on the phone prompt that will put you in contact with someone to schedule and interview.



What phone number did you call?


----------



## americangeiko

GiAnnie said:


> What phone number did you call?



18007222930

Just follow the prompts--it's only operational though M-F 8 or 9am-5pm EST.


----------



## GiAnnie

americangeiko said:


> 18007222930
> 
> Just follow the prompts--it's only operational though M-F 8 or 9am-5pm EST.



Thank you so much for the information. I will have to try giving them a call tomorrow!


----------



## americangeiko

GiAnnie said:


> Thank you so much for the information. I will have to try giving them a call tomorrow!



Any luck?


----------



## GiAnnie

americangeiko said:


> Any luck?



No because I am a big goober who had too much school stuff to take care of today. When I finally thought to call it was around 3:00 pm where I am, which makes it 6:00 in FL. I am going to write myself I big sticky note to call by noon my time on Monday!


----------



## Sorahana

I just got done with my screening interview, it was only like 15-20 mins but I hope I did alright. 
I applied for the following (Alumni PIs):
Youth Education Facilitator
College and International Programs Coordinator: Magic Kingdom
College Recruiting

I am also debating a final CP...I would really like to try for Entertainment again because I didn't pass the last time, but my height is average (5'6") so I don't know if I should even audition again.

And btw when applying for PIs, applying for 3-5 is best. If you apply for more they may take it as you just trying to get any type of intership with the company.


----------



## GiAnnie

Sorahana I bet we crossed paths sometime this summer if you did TT attractions! I worked/work TT/MS Merch. 

And it sounds like quite a few of us are waiting to hear about management internships. With the ending date of the posting coming up I hope we all start hearing about interviews!


----------



## spectroaddy

Sorahana said:


> I just got done with my screening interview, it was only like 15-20 mins but I hope I did alright.
> I applied for the following (Alumni PIs):
> Youth Education Facilitator
> College and International Programs Coordinator: Magic Kingdom
> College Recruiting
> 
> 
> I am also debating a final CP...I would really like to try for Entertainment again because I didn't pass the last time, but my height is average (5'6") so I don't know if I should even audition again.
> 
> And btw when applying for PIs, applying for 3-5 is best. If you apply for more they may take it as you just trying to get any type of intership with the company.



Hi, I applied for the same internships for college recruiting, college coordinator, but I put cast deployment for my last choice.I agree with you applying for 3-5 is a great idea, I did the same. I also applied for retail management, its driving me crazy not to hear anaything.



GiAnnie said:


> Sorahana I bet we crossed paths sometime this summer if you did TT attractions! I worked/work TT/MS Merch.
> 
> And it sounds like quite a few of us are waiting to hear about management internships. With the ending date of the posting coming up I hope we all start hearing about interviews!



I really hope you get to apply soon. The sooner the better. Next week is when the applications for MI are due. So hopefully we should hear something the week after that. Or aleast get a screening interview. I talked to one of my friends who got offered a MI in operations for this fall and he said the process is really slow and he didn't hear for weeks and almost gave up hope. So I'm preparing for this long journey.


----------



## Sorahana

GiAnnie said:


> Sorahana I bet we crossed paths sometime this summer if you did TT attractions! I worked/work TT/MS Merch.
> 
> And it sounds like quite a few of us are waiting to hear about management internships. With the ending date of the posting coming up I hope we all start hearing about interviews!



Yes I did TT attractions =)!!


----------



## Sophia_1212

I just called today to set up for the professional internship alumni interview and the person on the phone said that the management internship will be screen along with the professional internship.


----------



## americangeiko

Sophia_1212 said:


> I just called today to set up for the professional internship alumni interview and the person on the phone said that the management internship will be screen along with the professional internship.



Yep, that's what they did with me.  The interviewer asked me what were my picks, I said costuming (as there's 4 in that range), she asked me what else, and I said the Mgmt PIs, and she asked me questions about those.


----------



## DisneyLover83

Has anyone applied for any Finance Positions? I got an email today about an invitation to interview and I had a few questions. If anyone has applied for Finance or done a Finance Internship please PM me!


----------



## spectroaddy

Sophia_1212 said:


> I just called today to set up for the professional internship alumni interview and the person on the phone said that the management internship will be screen along with the professional internship.



Are you serious??? When I had my interview about my professional internships, I was told that management internship was a different department and that they would handle everything after the deadline. Now, I'm really freaked out.


americangeiko said:


> Yep, that's what they did with me.  The interviewer asked me what were my picks, I said costuming (as there's 4 in that range), she asked me what else, and I said the Mgmt PIs, and she asked me questions about those.



I didn't get asked those questions about management at all, and that was my top choice. The person who interview me, said she had nothing to do with the management internships and that it is a totally different department and they won't even look at resumes until the deadline. I don't know what is going on, everyone is getting told something different.


----------



## GiAnnie

DisneyLover83 said:


> Has anyone applied for any Finance Positions? I got an email today about an invitation to interview and I had a few questions. If anyone has applied for Finance or done a Finance Internship please PM me!



I applied last spring, but got no where with it. I have applied this time around as well for two finance PIs, so I guess we are in the same boat together!


----------



## americangeiko

spectroaddy said:


> Are you serious??? When I had my interview about my professional internships, I was told that management internship was a different department and that they would handle everything after the deadline. Now, I'm really freaked out.



I was told that the 2nd interviews would be done after the deadline.

With that said, it's hard to rely on Casting for correct information.

I was told by the WDW CP Casting agent almost 2 weeks ago that 'Costuming' was only for regular employee costuming, and not entertainment.  But when I interviewed with the D-land CP Casting agent they said it was 'possible to be placed in that location, but it wasn't guaranteed.'

...Oh, I made a Facebook group as there's often more people on Facebook than Disboards.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/crea...&gid=139013988714#/group.php?gid=139013988714


----------



## spectroaddy

americangeiko said:


> I was told that the 2nd interviews would be done after the deadline.
> 
> With that said, it's hard to rely on Casting for correct information.
> 
> I was told by the WDW CP Casting agent almost 2 weeks ago that 'Costuming' was only for regular employee costuming, and not entertainment.  But when I interviewed with the D-land CP Casting agent they said it was 'possible to be placed in that location, but it wasn't guaranteed.'



ok, I had a interview for the professional internships awhile ago. You are right regarding casting, everyone I talk to has different information. I really wish everyone could be on the same page. Its really frustrating.  I applied for management retail. Good luck, I really hope you get a 2nd interview very soon. This is wait is driving me crazy.


----------



## americangeiko

spectroaddy said:


> ok, I had a interview for the professional internships awhile ago. You are right regarding casting, everyone I talk to has different information. I really wish everyone could be on the same page. Its really frustrating.  I applied for management retail. Good luck, I really hope you get a 2nd interview very soon. This is wait is driving me crazy.



Thanks.

I applied for Mgmt Retail as well.  I wouldn't stress about it.  If your resume got sent onward, you're still in the running.

Oh, this is nothing if you get a 2nd interview, that's what often kills people as you could end up waiting nearly a month to find out if you're in or out, period.  

Most people who don't make the 2nd interview find out about being rejected in October.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I was rejected for retail, food and beverage, and rooms and related for the MI.  I think I am still in the running for the catering MI and the marketing PI.  Looks like the first rounds are beginning.  Good luck everyone!

PS I didn't have any interviews, so still not sure on those yet.


----------



## americangeiko

sneekypeeks said:


> I was rejected for retail, food and beverage, and rooms and related for the MI.  I think I am still in the running for the catering MI and the marketing PI.  Looks like the first rounds are beginning.  Good luck everyone!
> 
> PS I didn't have any interviews, so still not sure on those yet.



You should call the interview set-up number if it's still possible and schedule one.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I am going to wait for an invitation to interview.  I am not a CP alumni, so I don't wanna push them.  I have been accepted for the CP this year, so I will wait and see.  I always have Fall 2010 for PI's.


----------



## kristina_danielle

I just got off the phone from my Alumni-only interview... my choices were Cast Events, MK Event Assistant, and Cast Deployment.  She said I will hear if I was accepted or rejected by early November.  Hope I got it!


----------



## americangeiko

kristina_danielle said:


> I just got off the phone from my Alumni-only interview... my choices were Cast Events, MK Event Assistant, and Cast Deployment.  She said I will hear if I was accepted or rejected by early November.  Hope I got it!



Good Luck!

The boards seem kind of odd as I remember in years past that around this time of year that there was a lot more people on.  I'm wondering if there's just a lot less people applying this year, or if they don't know about disboards/facebook.


----------



## kristilovesdw

I've applied to all the Costuming PI's but haven't heard back from any?! This is my second time applying with absolutely NO response back. It's very frustrating, I'm so confused as why I'm not even getting a rejection of any kind. Makes me think they consider in state students and/or people who have worked for the company before anyone else.


----------



## americangeiko

kristilovesdw said:


> I've applied to all the Costuming PI's but haven't heard back from any?! This is my second time applying with absolutely NO response back. It's very frustrating, I'm so confused as why I'm not even getting a rejection of any kind. Makes me think they consider in state students and/or people who have worked for the company before anyone else.



Did you call to schedule an initial interview?

They won't send rejections until the end of the screening interview process--unless you don't meet the initial criteria to apply.

As with all things Disney, if you currently work for the company you have the best shot of getting an open position, next in line is those who have worked for the company and have a positive re-hire status, and from there it's everyone else.


----------



## kristilovesdw

americangeiko said:


> Did you call to schedule an initial interview?
> 
> They won't send rejections until the end of the screening interview process--unless you don't meet the initial criteria to apply.
> 
> As with all things Disney, if you currently work for the company you have the best shot of getting an open position, next in line is those who have worked for the company and have a positive re-hire status, and from there it's everyone else.



I'm suppose to call to set up an interview??


----------



## DisneyLover83

I received an email with an "invitation to interview" yesterday and I had applied for 2 Finance positions several weeks ago. I am not a current employee or a CP alum. Hope that helps! 

The email states: 
Based on your resume and qualifications, you have been selected to move to the next stage of the application process.


I hope you get one! Good Luck!


----------



## sneekypeeks

In the past, and currently I believe, you only call to schedule an interview when you are invited.  As far as I know, the only people who have been invited to interview are people applying for alumni positions.  They are having their initial interviews for both the alumni and non alumni positions.  The only rejection going out that I know of for a fact are management internships, maybe they don't send anything else for the other ones?

Good luck, I hope you hear something soon.


----------



## americangeiko

kristilovesdw said:


> I'm suppose to call to set up an interview??



In the past, they'd call and schedule an interview with you, but from what I've experienced recently, I believe the "option" to call and schedule an interview is now available.

I highly recommend doing it as it'll at least assure that you get an initial interview.


----------



## americangeiko

sneekypeeks said:


> In the past, and currently I believe, you only call to schedule an interview when you are invited.  As far as I know, the only people who have been invited to interview are people applying for alumni positions.  They are having their initial interviews for both the alumni and non alumni positions.  The only rejection going out that I know of for a fact are management internships, maybe they don't send anything else for the other ones?
> 
> Good luck, I hope you hear something soon.



I wasn't invited.  I found out about the scheduling option as I'm also applying for a CP and the phone number to schedule an interview for that, also lets you schedule an interview for the 1st PI interview as well.

It's also my understanding that the 'invites' are actually for those who've made it to the 2nd round of interviews.

They'll send rejections for the other ones, but it won't be until the departments have rooted out who they won't invite for a 2nd interview.  And then after the 2nd round of interviews, they either make an offer to a candidate, or give them a rejection notice for that position as well.


----------



## americangeiko

DisneyLover83 said:


> I received an email with an "invitation to interview" yesterday and I had applied for 2 Finance positions several weeks ago. I am not a current employee or a CP alum. Hope that helps!
> 
> The email states:
> Based on your resume and qualifications, you have been selected to move to the next stage of the application process.
> 
> 
> I hope you get one! Good Luck!



Which ones?  

If they've pulled your internship off of Disney Careers, then you've made 2nd round.

Congrats either way!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Apparently there was a mistake.  I got a call today apologizing for the mix up and inviting me to interview!!!!!!!!  WOOHOO!!!


----------



## americangeiko

sneekypeeks said:


> Apparently there was a mistake.  I got a call today apologizing for the mix up and inviting me to interview!!!!!!!!  WOOHOO!!!



That's great!

I thought it was odd that you got a rejection this early as they haven't even pulled the internships off Disney Careers yet.  (Normally a sign that they're doing 2nd round interviews, or have found the candidates that they want.)


----------



## GiAnnie

Well today is the application deadline for management PIs. Hope that means we will start seeing some movement on those! I have my fingers crossed for all of us who have applied, and hope we start getting interviews next week! 

And with that, I am off to prepare for my first interview for my finance PIs that is tonight at 7!


----------



## americangeiko

GiAnnie said:


> Well today is the application deadline for management PIs. Hope that means we will start seeing some movement on those! I have my fingers crossed for all of us who have applied, and hope we start getting interviews next week!
> 
> And with that, I am off to prepare for my first interview for my finance PIs that is tonight at 7!



I was re-reading a thread from the last time I applied.  The person said that they interviewed roughly 30 MI PIs in Fall last year.  I don't know how many that applied overall, but there was a lot more applicants last year since there was more internships offered.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I have an interview for the management PI tomorrow at 10am.  it is first round, so I guess this means they are going out.  Good luck peoples!


----------



## spectroaddy

GiAnnie said:


> Well today is the application deadline for management PIs. Hope that means we will start seeing some movement on those! I have my fingers crossed for all of us who have applied, and hope we start getting interviews next week!
> 
> 
> And with that, I am off to prepare for my first interview for my finance PIs that is tonight at 7!


I can't wait so I can finally stop worrying about it, did you get to schedule your interview for the alumni PIs??? Good luck tonite you will do fine.



americangeiko said:


> I was re-reading a thread from the last time I applied.  The person said that they interviewed roughly 30 MI PIs in Fall last year.  I don't know how many that applied overall, but there was a lot more applicants last year since there was more internships offered.



I think, I read that same thread, which makes me wonder how many people MI offers they make in each role, there are lot more MI for different departments, so they may have more people this semester than the spring. Here is hoping for everyone to get an offer.



sneekypeeks said:


> I have an interview for the management PI tomorrow at 10am.  it is first round, so I guess this means they are going out.  Good luck peoples!



Good luck, you will do fine. What MI, do you apply for??? I'm still hoping for aleast a screening for retail. Which I hope starts next week, I will get paranoid everytime my phone rings.


----------



## GiAnnie

So I just got off the phone for my interview. I think I did alright, but I hate hanging up and thinking shoulda/woulda/coulda about some of my answers. 

And as for the process, what I was told was that it is changing all the time. As of right now the screening interviews cover every internship including MIs. It is not a requirement for any department (including management) to hold a second interview. They will go over the information that is submitted from the screening interview, and if a department feels they need more information or further clarification they could contact the candidate for another interview. This is what my interviewer just told me, so who the hell knows now what is going to happen next.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I applied for 5 internships, but got rejected for three.  The two I am still running for are the Catering Management Internship and the Special Events (fairytale wedding/youth group) PI.


----------



## Lukas87

I applied for five different internships, 2 MI and 3 PI, all non-alumni and havent heard back from any yet. Are they contacting people to set up interviews via phone or email?


----------



## GiAnnie

Lukas87 said:


> I applied for five different internships, 2 MI and 3 PI, all non-alumni and havent heard back from any yet. Are they contacting people to set up interviews via phone or email?



I believe that most of us have been hearing by email. At least that is how I was contacted.


----------



## americangeiko

GiAnnie said:


> So I just got off the phone for my interview. I think I did alright, but I hate hanging up and thinking shoulda/woulda/coulda about some of my answers.
> 
> And as for the process, what I was told was that it is changing all the time. As of right now the screening interviews cover every internship including MIs. It is not a requirement for any department (including management) to hold a second interview. They will go over the information that is submitted from the screening interview, and if a department feels they need more information or further clarification they could contact the candidate for another interview. This is what my interviewer just told me, so who the hell knows now what is going to happen next.



That makes it sound like we could all end up not having ANY 2nd interview. 

That's a HUGE change in the program.


----------



## americangeiko

sneekypeeks said:


> I applied for 5 internships, but got rejected for three.  The two I am still running for are the Catering Management Internship and the Special Events (fairytale wedding/youth group) PI.



Hold on...

They sent you the notices, then called an said it was a mistake, and then said it was correct?  

Huh?


----------



## americangeiko

Lukas87 said:


> I applied for five different internships, 2 MI and 3 PI, all non-alumni and havent heard back from any yet. Are they contacting people to set up interviews via phone or email?



You can call to schedule an interview.  At least this way you'll get a screening interview for certain.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Yeah, I was rejected for three, but they sent out the wrong rejection letter.  They were supposed to send out one that invited me to interview, while letting me know which ones I was interviewing for.  It was very crazy, but we got it worked out.  And as far as precalling to set up an interview before you are invited, when I called, they checked to make sure I could interview.  They said unless you have been told too or are an alumni, you can't call ahead.  

My interviewer also told me the same thing.  She said that I would probably get a second call for the MI, but that the one this morning would be the only call for the PI.

Hope all that helps.


----------



## americangeiko

sneekypeeks said:


> Yeah, I was rejected for three, but they sent out the wrong rejection letter.  They were supposed to send out one that invited me to interview, while letting me know which ones I was interviewing for.  It was very crazy, but we got it worked out.  And as far as precalling to set up an interview before you are invited, when I called, they checked to make sure I could interview.  They said unless you have been told too or are an alumni, you can't call ahead.
> 
> My interviewer also told me the same thing.  She said that I would probably get a second call for the MI, but that the one this morning would be the only call for the PI.
> 
> Hope all that helps.



Reminds me of when everyone used to have mail stuff in, and it would get LOST or eaten by the great mail monster ALL THE TIME!  I think I read once that somebody sent their stuff in 3 times, or something crazy like that.

Hopefully everything will go smoothly from here.  

On the upside, I've heard great stuff about the Special Events Coord. position.  A lotta this:   and this:  and some of this: 

I think they should add that info to the phone prompt as I just put 2 & 2 together and figured I could schedule my own when I heard the prompt while scheduling my CP interview.  (And I wouldn't put it past anyone else to make the easy connection either.)  I guess it was good that I was an alumni.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Yeah, it was a little frustrating, but I am just glad I made it to the first round.  The interview went really well and I am looking forward to round 2.  Which PI's have you applied for?  She said that we should hear something back by end of October, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.  I don't know whether I want the MI or the PI more.  Soooooooo confusing.

PS what have you heard about the special event PI?  If you are not comfortable posting, feel free to PM me


----------



## americangeiko

sneekypeeks said:


> Yeah, it was a little frustrating, but I am just glad I made it to the first round.  The interview went really well and I am looking forward to round 2.  Which PI's have you applied for?  She said that we should hear something back by end of October, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.  I don't know whether I want the MI or the PI more.  Soooooooo confusing.
> 
> PS what have you heard about the special event PI?  If you are not comfortable posting, feel free to PM me



I applied for all costuming, except buyer as that's technically a finance position, and 2-3 others.  When I was asked to highlight which ones I wanted for certain, I asked to stay in the costuming and mgmt PIs.  (They haven't sent me any rejection letters for anything else yet, but I don't think the deadline is up for them.)

I'm assuming my interviewer kept me in them even though she didn't ask me any costuming questions.  (It could be okay as I attached a really detailed resume of my costuming experience for the costuming PIs.)  She did ask me a bunch of Mgmt PI questions though--more for Retail than Ops as I have previous Merch experience with the company.  

I would've loved to have done Culinary Mgmt, but the degree requirements don't make me a good candidate despite my food industry experience.  

I heard good stuff, but it was over a year ago, so I can't remember any specifics.  (Sad part is, if it'd been bad, I might have remembered. )  If you try facebook, and look for the spring 2009 PI group, they had people on there who got casted, and could give you precise details.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Nice, good luck on all of your PI and MI's.  Is there a Spring '10 PI for facebook yet.  Was looking at some of the older ones and it looks like a good place to check for housing.


----------



## americangeiko

sneekypeeks said:


> Nice, good luck on all of your PI and MI's.  Is there a Spring '10 PI for facebook yet.  Was looking at some of the older ones and it looks like a good place to check for housing.



Thanks.  Actually, I made one: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?gid=139013988714&ref=ts

I was looking at the Vacation Resorts and there's currently cast members/PIs staying at Windsor Hills, but I don't know which company they went through though as they didn't reply to my email.    It's really pricey, but really nice too, and I figure even if it cost me $600-$700/month, if I got the MI then I could afford it.

I actually need to see if Disney called me as I got an "unavailable" phone call at around 10am this morning, but they didn't leave a message.  I'm going to email them on Monday if I don't get an email by then.


----------



## Berlioz70

All of the calls from disney have a 407 area code, I've never received an "unavailable" call from them (I've been called by casting so many times it's now just a saved number in my phone).


----------



## americangeiko

Berlioz70 said:


> All of the calls from disney have a 407 area code, I've never received an "unavailable" call from them (I've been called by casting so many times it's now just a saved number in my phone).



The majority of the calls I get from casting say "Restricted", I've only had one actually come from the 407 area code, and when I went to call it back, it was "out of order".


----------



## spectroaddy

americangeiko said:


> Thanks.  Actually, I made one: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?gid=139013988714&ref=ts
> 
> I was looking at the Vacation Resorts and there's currently cast members/PIs staying at Windsor Hills, but I don't know which company they went through though as they didn't reply to my email.    It's really pricey, but really nice too, and I figure even if it cost me $600-$700/month, if I got the MI then I could afford it.
> 
> I actually need to see if Disney called me as I got an "unavailable" phone call at around 10am this morning, but they didn't leave a message.  I'm going to email them on Monday if I don't get an email by then.



I got an "unavailable" call this morning around 8:30am, no message. I was thinking it would be casting, but I'm not sure if they work on weekends. Now everytime I hear the phone rang, I get paranoid. I have a question, I had my interview for the Professional Internship alumni only last month some time, does that count as my initial screening interview as well??? Or will I get a screening from management department too?? I told her I applied for a management internship as well, but she said, it was a different department. I'm confused on how the process is this year and how everything has changed. Does anyone know???


----------



## americangeiko

spectroaddy said:


> I got an "unavailable" call this morning around 8:30am, no message. I was thinking it would be casting, but I'm not sure if they work on weekends. Now everytime I hear the phone rang, I get paranoid. I have a question, I had my interview for the Professional Internship alumni only last month some time, does that count as my initial screening interview as well??? Or will I get a screening from management department too?? I told her I applied for a management internship as well, but she said, it was a different department. I'm confused on how the process is this year and how everything has changed. Does anyone know???



They just interviewed someone else on the thread on Saturday, which is why I wondered if it was them.  (If it is, then I got 2 work phone calls this weekend that I'll have to return on Monday. )  

Oh, that's everybody who's applied who gets that.  Just wait till you get "mail man" syndrome too, and are checking for the mail 2-3 times a day.

Yes.  She is right it's a different department, but they're going to see that interview, and decide if they themselves want to interview you personally.

I made a post on my LJ about common PI/MI questions:
http://formerfgit.livejournal.com/2733.html


----------



## Mari110

hey everyone! i just had my interview this afternoon for PI spring '10.
i was super nervous! the the lady that interviewed me was really nice.
my interview was about 30 minutes.. is that normal?? lol
i'm really excited to hear from them back.. does anyone know if there is a second round of interviews after the initial one?


----------



## GiAnnie

Mari110 said:


> hey everyone! i just had my interview this afternoon for PI spring '10.
> i was super nervous! the the lady that interviewed me was really nice.
> my interview was about 30 minutes.. is that normal?? lol
> i'm really excited to hear from them back.. does anyone know if there is a second round of interviews after the initial one?



Hey! My interview on Friday was also 30 minutes. I think 30 minutes is the norm for the initial interview. 

From what I was told on Friday, it is possible to have second interviews but it is also not necessary. It seems weird to me to be hired after just that 30 minute interview, but again that is what my interviewer said when I asked. 

What internships did you apply for?


----------



## sneekypeeks

Curious, does anyone know of any PI/MI Blogs?  I only know of one, and he was doing a computer PI.  Thanks.


----------



## spectroaddy

americangeiko said:


> They just interviewed someone else on the thread on Saturday, which is why I wondered if it was them.  (If it is, then I got 2 work phone calls this weekend that I'll have to return on Monday. )
> 
> Oh, that's everybody who's applied who gets that.  Just wait till you get "mail man" syndrome too, and are checking for the mail 2-3 times a day.
> 
> Yes.  She is right it's a different department, but they're going to see that interview, and decide if they themselves want to interview you personally.
> 
> I made a post on my LJ about common PI/MI questions:
> http://formerfgit.livejournal.com/2733.html



Thanks alot. Hopefully next week is good week for everyone, aleast we should here something since the MI deadline is closed. Here is hoping for MI in retail. FYI, I have networked with some managers who did the MI and know friends who have done it as well, they said, it is a very looong process and they make you wait. So we might not hear back for awhile. This is my last semester in school, so I applied for a 2nd CP (accepted) as a back up plan.


----------



## DisneyLover83

americangeiko said:


> Which ones?
> 
> If they've pulled your internship off of Disney Careers, then you've made 2nd round.
> 
> Congrats either way!



I applied for Financial Reporting and Advisory & Assurance. They have not been pulled from the site. 

I have an interview tomorrow (10/6) and am confused as to whether this is a screening or department interview. The only contact I had was an email with an invitation to interview. Is the screening only for CP?


----------



## hokieproud

So I applied for the MI in Food & Beverage and submitted my application on the 24th.  But I didn't do the application for the CP alumni thing.  I didn't really know about it until now.  I haven't heard anything from anyone but it seems like everyone has gotten notification in one form or another.  Should I be worried?  That's the only one I applied for.


----------



## sneekypeeks

If you have not gotten a notification, I would take it as a good sign.  Give the PI people a call and ask what your next step should be.  They should be able to clear it up for you one way or the other.


----------



## hokieproud

sneekypeeks said:


> If you have not gotten a notification, I would take it as a good sign.  Give the PI people a call and ask what your next step should be.  They should be able to clear it up for you one way or the other.





Really? I find it more nerve wracking that everyone has already heard from people and I haven't heard anything yet.  How would I go about getting in contact with someone?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## sneekypeeks

call the number listed on the college program and ask to speak to the PI department.  There is also an emali address on the PI information page.  I can't access it at work otherwise I would copy it for you.  Sorry


----------



## GiAnnie

hokieproud said:


> Really? I find it more nerve wracking that everyone has already heard from people and I haven't heard anything yet.  How would I go about getting in contact with someone?  Thanks for your help.



I think that most of us have been contacted due to our other internship applications. I got a screening interview because of my finance internships that I applied for, it just so happened to include the management one as well. I would wait a little longer before starting to worry about not hearing back if management was the only one you applied for. 

Did that make sense?


----------



## GiAnnie

DisneyLover83 said:


> I have an interview tomorrow (10/6) and am confused as to whether this is a screening or department interview. The only contact I had was an email with an invitation to interview. Is the screening only for CP?



I got that same invitation to interview because of the pricing and operations integration finance internships I applied for. The woman I interviewed with was not from the finance department, so I think it was more of a screening interview. 

Good luck on your interview tomorrow!


----------



## hokieproud

GiAnnie said:


> I think that most of us have been contacted due to our other internship applications. I got a screening interview because of my finance internships that I applied for, it just so happened to include the management one as well. I would wait a little longer before starting to worry about not hearing back if management was the only one you applied for.
> 
> Did that make sense?




So are you saying that because you all applied for more than one position, that's why you all are getting interviews and getting screen interviews?  Cause that makes sense


----------



## GiAnnie

hokieproud said:


> So are you saying that because you all applied for more than one position, that's why you all are getting interviews and getting screen interviews?  Cause that makes sense



Exactly. This is just my opinion because that seems to be the trend.


----------



## americangeiko

DisneyLover83 said:


> I applied for Financial Reporting and Advisory & Assurance. They have not been pulled from the site.
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow (10/6) and am confused as to whether this is a screening or department interview. The only contact I had was an email with an invitation to interview. Is the screening only for CP?



If it's your first interview, it's a 'screening' interview.  Almost everyone goes through them, there's only a tiny amount of exceptions.

No, this isn't the CP screening.


----------



## americangeiko

hokieproud said:


> So I applied for the MI in Food & Beverage and submitted my application on the 24th.  But I didn't do the application for the CP alumni thing.  I didn't really know about it until now.  I haven't heard anything from anyone but it seems like everyone has gotten notification in one form or another.  Should I be worried?  That's the only one I applied for.



I believe it's still listed for you to apply.  If it isn't you might want to call the interview set-up number and try to apply for a screening interview.  

I didn't receive a notification.  I simply applied and called.  I've been told that because I'm a CP Alumni, that I was allowed to schedule an interview while others have to wait for an invitation.


----------



## americangeiko

Mari110 said:


> hey everyone! i just had my interview this afternoon for PI spring '10.
> i was super nervous! the the lady that interviewed me was really nice.
> my interview was about 30 minutes.. is that normal?? lol
> i'm really excited to hear from them back.. does anyone know if there is a second round of interviews after the initial one?



Most people have a 2nd interview as that's the departmental interview.  It's rare for you to only have one interview.


----------



## americangeiko

hokieproud said:


> So are you saying that because you all applied for more than one position, that's why you all are getting interviews and getting screen interviews?  Cause that makes sense



The majority of us will NOT receive a decision until the end of October.  

This is because most departments don't look at the applications until after the deadline, and the deadline for most PIs is Oct 23.

The MIs just closed, and most people are JUST getting first interviews now which means the departments are just getting the 'screening' interview information, plus our application now.

As the PIs/MIs tend to have 300 people apply for what equals 1 position, that's a lot of applications to review.

So they have to weed everything out as they could have 100 candidates that meet the requirements.  (This could easily take 2 weeks.)

So 2 weeks pass, it's now the 3rd week of Oct and we have 2nd interviews.  This allows area managers to weed out more people based on very specific responses.  (Again, this could take another 1-2 weeks.)

It's now the beginning of November, and finally, 'accepted' phone calls/emails are being sent!  (This is why they say you'll hear something by the end of October/early November.)


----------



## hokieproud

americangeiko said:


> I believe it's still listed for you to apply.  If it isn't you might want to call the interview set-up number and try to apply for a screening interview.
> 
> I didn't receive a notification.  I simply applied and called.  I've been told that because I'm a CP Alumni, that I was allowed to schedule an interview while others have to wait for an invitation.



The MI positions have closed.  What would be the number I would call?  I went to the professional internship website and under FAQ's it actually says not to call.


----------



## americangeiko

hokieproud said:


> The MI positions have closed.  What would be the number I would call?  I went to the professional internship website and under FAQ's it actually says not to call.



I meant the CP Alumni listing--that's separate.

You can call 1-800-722-2930, or you can email at wdw.disney.interns@disney.com

I wouldn't advise calling about everything, but I scheduled an interview without any drama.  Now, I've been told that was because I was an alumni, but if you are too, I don't see why they shouldn't let you.


----------



## hokieproud

Under my workbench, it has the position I applied for, the date it was submitted, but under status it doesn't say anything.  It's just blank.  I don't have any tasks to complete.  Does this mean it just hasn't been looked at yet?  Or is my status supposed to say something?


----------



## americangeiko

hokieproud said:


> Under my workbench, it has the position I applied for, the date it was submitted, but under status it doesn't say anything.  It's just blank.  I don't have any tasks to complete.  Does this mean it just hasn't been looked at yet?  Or is my status supposed to say something?




It'll only say something if you missed something on your application.  It won't say if it's been viewed or not.  Any communication like that will result in a phone call or email with an interview request/decision.


----------



## GiAnnie

I don't know about you guys, but everyday I find myself getting antsier and antsier for more information! 

Anyone have any good news yet? More interviews?


----------



## sneekypeeks

GiAnnie said:


> I don't know about you guys, but everyday I find myself getting antsier and antsier for more information!
> 
> Anyone have any good news yet? More interviews?



OMG OMG OMG, I check my email like 1000 times a day and my heart jumps everytime my phone rings.  The waiting is killing me.  And it hasn't even been a week since I interviewed


----------



## spectroaddy

GiAnnie said:


> I don't know about you guys, but everyday I find myself getting antsier and antsier for more information!
> 
> Anyone have any good news yet? More interviews?





sneekypeeks said:


> OMG OMG OMG, I check my email like 1000 times a day and my heart jumps everytime my phone rings.  The waiting is killing me.  And it hasn't even been a week since I interviewed



I know, I check my email all the time and constantly look at my phone knowing I'm not going to hear anything until november. From what I heard about past internship offers, we are in for a long wait. Is it me or am I the only lacking in school work because of thinking about internships??? I try keep myself busy throughout the day, but I can't.


----------



## americangeiko

I honestly find myself neglecting things I should be doing even though I know that I probably won't get another phone call or email until nearly Halloween. ;_;

You are right though, I should totally throw myself into projects, especially since I have the entire week off starting tomorrow. 

I do have plans with friends, but I also have a lot of things I could be working on as well.  Homework, articles, and sewing, to name a few.

Oh...do we want to do a pool to kill boredom?

Name when you'll get your 2nd interview, when, and what for?

If you win, after Traditions, we'll all meet up, and you get to pick the park and the ride!


----------



## GiAnnie

spectroaddy said:


> I know, I check my email all the time and constantly look at my phone knowing I'm not going to hear anything until november. From what I heard about past internship offers, we are in for a long wait. Is it me or am I the only lacking in school work because of thinking about internships??? I try keep myself busy throughout the day, but I can't.



I feel so much better about my lack of interest in my school work knowing I am not the only one. I find myself looking for housing (just in case) or going through old PI treads on this board instead of studying. I just cannot help myself. 

And gmail must hate me because I am always switching between my "fun" email address and my "professional" email address just so I don't miss anything from Disney!! 



> Oh...do we want to do a pool to kill boredom?
> 
> Name when you'll get your 2nd interview, when, and what for?
> 
> If you win, after Traditions, we'll all meet up, and you get to pick the park and the ride!



I would be down for that... but give me a moment to think before I pick my information!


----------



## graygables

Just a word of wisdom for those of you waiting...I played the waiting game last Fall until the mass cancellations.  It was horrible.  I played the waiting game again this Spring after having been called to ask if I was still interested and seeing others going through more interviews when I had not.  It was horrible, too, BUT the silver lining is that I did get my MI in the end (the call came out of the blue in the parking lot at DAK on my way into work)

I wished the days away entirely too much.  No call, no email, no letter? then, oooooh, let's hurry up tomorrow.  I feel like the holidays last year were pretty much overlooked and I regret that.  Carpe diem!  Fill your day with work and usefulness and joy and try NOT to think about it.  If it is meant to be, it will be. If not, there is a window for you out there somewhere.

I had a CPeep in the Spring program who was desperate for a PI for the Fall and didn't get it, but now she's on an internship in New York, where she really wanted to be anyway.


----------



## Chao Guo

Hi my name is Chao Guo and my english name is Paul. I am from China. I applied for the F&B management, merchandise management and the operation finance PI. I called and I had my first interview last week on Monday. Now I am also waiting for the comming news.  

Because of this I cannot be concentrate to other things. I believe talking here will be a relax for everybody! Say something about myself~ I am from Clark University majored in master of finance. I took the Disney international CP in 2007. 

What I am worrying about is that I don't know whether disney wants to have a foreigner. I choose F&B management to be my favorite just because they want billigual skill and I also have some previous restaurant experience.


----------



## bgirl781

I'm not a CP alum, and I applied for the costumer and costume design PIs the last week of Aug. I still haven't heard anything. Should I call them? I've already been accepted for the CP, and have to pay and everything by the 13th, so should I just forget about the PI? Also, is it possible to do the PI straight out of the CP, even if I've already graduated?


----------



## Chao Guo

Is there anybody know what would happen after we finish the PI program? Will there be a career path for us? During the PI is there any chances for us to transfer into a regular Disney worker?


----------



## sneekypeeks

Chao Guo said:


> Hi my name is Chao Guo and my english name is Paul. I am from China. I applied for the F&B management, merchandise management and the operation finance PI. I called and I had my first interview last week on Monday. Now I am also waiting for the comming news.
> 
> Because of this I cannot be concentrate to other things. I believe talking here will be a relax for everybody! Say something about myself~ I am from Clark University majored in master of finance. I took the Disney international CP in 2007.
> 
> What I am worrying about is that I don't know whether disney wants to have a foreigner. I choose F&B management to be my favorite just because they want billigual skill and I also have some previous restaurant experience.



Welcome to the boards!  If they were not interested in internationals, they would have let you know during hte interview.  Glad to have you in the stressboat with us!



bgirl781 said:


> I'm not a CP alum, and I applied for the costumer and costume design PIs the last week of Aug. I still haven't heard anything. Should I call them? I've already been accepted for the CP, and have to pay and everything by the 13th, so should I just forget about the PI? Also, is it possible to do the PI straight out of the CP, even if I've already graduated?


Even if you get accepted for the CP, you can still get hired onto the PI and drop the CP without any negative consequences.



Chao Guo said:


> Is there anybody know what would happen after we finish the PI program? Will there be a career path for us? During the PI is there any chances for us to transfer into a regular Disney worker?



I asked my interviewer this, she said right now, there is a hiring freeze, so the jobs are scarce.  With no one moving up or laterally, no positions are coming open.  If the economy picks up and Disney lifts the freeze, they have been known to hire from some of the PI's, but it isn't a sure bet.

For those that are stressing, I feel your pain.  It won't be much longer.  You can do anything for 4 weeks.


----------



## Chao Guo

Well... the economy is really slack now, that's why this PI is so precious.

I suppose Disney is not so bad like others.... the company is building the 6th theme park in Shanghai, China. What I believe is that if the company have really big problem they would not choose to expand at this time.


----------



## hokieproud

Chao Guo said:


> Hi my name is Chao Guo and my english name is Paul. I am from China. I applied for the F&B management, merchandise management and the operation finance PI. I called and I had my first interview last week on Monday. Now I am also waiting for the comming news.
> 
> Because of this I cannot be concentrate to other things. I believe talking here will be a relax for everybody! Say something about myself~ I am from Clark University majored in master of finance. I took the Disney international CP in 2007.
> 
> What I am worrying about is that I don't know whether disney wants to have a foreigner. I choose F&B management to be my favorite just because they want billigual skill and I also have some previous restaurant experience.



So you called them and set up an interview?  I'm very hesitant about calling.  Who did you call and what did you say?


----------



## Lukas87

bgirl781 said:


> I'm not a CP alum, and I applied for the costumer and costume design PIs the last week of Aug. I still haven't heard anything. Should I call them? I've already been accepted for the CP, and have to pay and everything by the 13th, so should I just forget about the PI? Also, is it possible to do the PI straight out of the CP, even if I've already graduated?




Yes, even if you have already graduated, if you are on the CP you can apply for a PI for the following session.


----------



## Chao Guo

hokieproud said:


> So you called them and set up an interview?  I'm very hesitant about calling.  Who did you call and what did you say?




Some of my application was from the alumni entrance. After I submit there was a instruction on the page which required you to finish a background check and to filled a application form. After I did all of this I received an e-mail: 

Dear Chao-

Thank you for your recent application to the Disney Professional Internship program. Based on your resume and qualifications, you have been selected to move to the next stage of the application process. If you have not already done so, please contact our office at 1-800-722-2930 to schedule a phone interview. Note that the deadline to complete the interview is 10/23/09, but we ask that you contact us as soon as possible.

If you are no longer interested in this opportunity, please advise us by replying to this email. We hope you are excited about the opportunity to be a part of the magic of the Walt Disney World Resort in Florida, and wish you luck in the remainder of your application process.

Thank you,

Disney Professional Internship Recruiting


Accroading to my knowledge only those alumni appliers could see this number.
You call this number and you will have a preliminary interview in 2-3 days. Thay will tell you when they will call. However I don't know whether I should call again to inquire my status....


----------



## sneekypeeks

I would wait to call back.  As far as I know, no one is going to hear anything until the end of October/first of November.  My interviewer told me to call back around the first of November if I had not heard anything.


----------



## americangeiko

graygables said:


> I played the waiting game again this Spring after having been called to ask if I was still interested and seeing others going through more interviews when I had not.



And I was right there with you!   And here, I am, at it again. 



graygables said:


> Carpe diem!  Fill your day with work and usefulness and joy and try NOT to think about it.  If it is meant to be, it will be. If not, there is a window for you out there somewhere.



Totally!  My next 2 months are packed with school, work, and a variety of projects that are going to help me either move to Orlando, or just move into a place all my own PERIOD!  



bgirl781 said:


> I'm not a CP alum, and I applied for the costumer and costume design PIs the last week of Aug. I still haven't heard anything. Should I call them? I've already been accepted for the CP, and have to pay and everything by the 13th, so should I just forget about the PI? Also, is it possible to do the PI straight out of the CP, even if I've already graduated?



These positions haven't reached their deadline yet.  The deadline is Oct 23rd.  You might get a screening interview between now and then, but you won't hear anything from the department itself until afterwords.

I also suggest that if you *want* to do the CP, you should accept, but don't do it purely to get into the PIs, do it because you like your role.  

And, yes, you can do the PI after the CP, even if graduated.  I can name a few people who've done just that.



Chao Guo said:


> I suppose Disney is not so bad like others.... the company is building the 6th theme park in Shanghai, China. What I believe is that if the company have really big problem they would not choose to expand at this time.



The economy has hit Disney really hard, but management has chose to follow a really important business rule: Expansion.   You can't make a better economy if everyone cuts back.  Disney knows this, and even though they've cut their budget in places, they also know their competitor, Universal, isn't going to stop competing due to the economy.  (The Blackstone Group which owns 50% of Universal Studios just bought Seaworld/Busch Gardens.)



hokieproud said:


> So you called them and set up an interview?  I'm very hesitant about calling.  Who did you call and what did you say?



If you've been invited or are a CP Alumni, you can call, there's no problems.  All you have to do is follow the telephone prompts and tell them that you'd like to set up a PI interview.


----------



## spectroaddy

americangeiko said:


> I honestly find myself neglecting things I should be doing even though I know that I probably won't get another phone call or email until nearly Halloween. ;_;
> 
> You are right though, I should totally throw myself into projects, especially since I have the entire week off starting tomorrow.
> 
> I do have plans with friends, but I also have a lot of things I could be working on as well.  Homework, articles, and sewing, to name a few.
> 
> Oh...do we want to do a pool to kill boredom?
> 
> Name when you'll get your 2nd interview, when, and what for?
> 
> If you win, after Traditions, we'll all meet up, and you get to pick the park and the ride!



That's cool, I might not have to do traditions again though, I did some hours a few hours couple months ago to keep my proficenies in my area. But I think if anything I'm not going hear anything to the week of halloween for 2nd interviews for merchandise management. (I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt). I'm still checking my emails and phone messages like a crazy person. I'm be crushed, if I don't get anything. At least I have my 2nd CP for spring as a backup.


----------



## americangeiko

spectroaddy said:


> That's cool, I might not have to do traditions again though, I did some hours a few hours couple months ago to keep my proficenies in my area. But I think if anything I'm not going hear anything to the week of halloween for 2nd interviews for merchandise management. (I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt). I'm still checking my emails and phone messages like a crazy person. I'm be crushed, if I don't get anything. At least I have my 2nd CP for spring as a backup.



Then you'll be one of the lucky ones that doesn't have to sit through the 4-5 orientation. 

I'm going to put my pool entry as:
-October 15th for Retail MI Interview 
(Why the 15th?  I have 2 midterms on that day , and I believe in Murphy's Law. )


----------



## sneekypeeks

Is the pool for the actual interview date or the date that you will be called to schedule next interview?


----------



## americangeiko

sneekypeeks said:


> Is the pool for the actual interview date or the date that you will be called to schedule next interview?



Call to schedule as you can determine when your actual interview will be.


----------



## spectroaddy

americangeiko said:


> Then you'll be one of the lucky ones that doesn't have to sit through the 4-5 orientation.
> 
> I'm going to put my pool entry as:
> -October 15th for Retail MI Interview
> (Why the 15th?  I have 2 midterms on that day , and I believe in Murphy's Law. )



Why so early??? You could be right though!!!!


----------



## Chao Guo

Today I received a rejection letter from F&B MI.... they say my background is not qualified.

I believe others will hear from Disney soon if you also applied for the MI. Good Luck!!


----------



## americangeiko

spectroaddy said:


> Why so early??? You could be right though!!!!



That'd be the call to schedule, which if you consider it's a Thursday, I probably wouldn't get an interview until the week afterwords which would be the 3rd week of Oct. making it 'on time'.


----------



## GiAnnie

I think I am going to say that I will get a call to schedule an interview for my MI on Tuesday October 20th. I hope it is earlier, but we will see! 

And I just realized that we have not really introduced ourselves. I thought I would start because I would love to know more about the people that I am sharing my PI application experience with.

Anyways, my name is Annie. I am accounting major and graduating in December!!!! I have total senioritis, and focusing on Disney is not helping that at all. I did my CP last fall in Epcot merchandise. I am currently seasonal in the same position. My top choice for my PI is management-retail. And my current favorite Disney character is Donald Duck, but it sometimes changes depending on the day or my mood. 

So yes, I would love to hear (well read really) about everyone else!


----------



## americangeiko

Intro​
Name: Cynthia
Major: Film Arts, Minor: English
Job: Jane of All Trades (Srsly)
Top PI: Costume Designer (Yep.)
Fav Dis Character: Ariel from TLM
Fav Ride: Haunted Mansion 
CP Status: Alumni
CP Year, Role, & Location: Fall 07 BBB Hostess at MK 
What will you do if you don't get the PI?  I applied for D-land Ent. Costuming, so if I get accepted for that program, then I'm going to SoCal. 
Where do you plan on staying if you get accepted?  Depends on which PI.  If I'm making at least $12/hr, I'm going to try to stay at Windsor Hills.    If I'm making less, I'm moving into Patterson, or some place cheap.
Blog: http://formerfgit.livejournal.com


----------



## Sorahana

Name: Amanda
Major: Integrative Arts
Job: Guest Relations @ a zoo, Camp-In staff @ a science museum 
Top PI: Youth Education Presenter
Fav Dis Character: Stitch from Lilo and Stitch, and Pluto
Fav Ride: Expedition Everest
CP Status: Alumni
CP Year, Role, & Location: Spring 08 Attractions Expedition Everest, Summer 09 Attractions Test Track
What will you do if you don't get the PI? Probably try and figure out my career (doing that anyway), and look for a job around here as I graduate in December. 
Where do you plan on staying if you get accepted? Probably Patterson
Blog: http://disneyneuman.livejournal.com


----------



## spectroaddy

Alright, my turn I am Addison. I am a health science major and a currently graduating senior, (so I really need a job). I did the CP in fall advantage 2008 in merchandise at the magic kingdom. I really hope I get the retail management and/or college recruiting PI. Haven't heard anything as of yet, I guess no news is good news, because we are all being considered, rejections have been going out. But have "faith and trust" we will all make it to round 2. Almost forgot, favorite character is Jiminey Cricket, favorite park/ride is MK and the haunted mansion.


----------



## dkmulder

Hey all,  Okay, so I totally know what everyone is going through right now.  Last season, I was addicted to this board and spent every waking moment praying for the call or email that would let me know one way or another.  Well, that call never came.  I even broke down and called them because people were starting to get rejections and what not, while I still hadn't even had a screening interview.  The lady was wonderful and told me I was still being considered.  But, alas, fast forward a few more weeks and the rejections came in December.

I promised myself I would not do it again this semester.  Not that I don't totally love Disney and want this very much, but the stress from last semester did me in and I did not want to relive it since I wasn't even contacted for a screening interview (although I know I have the experience).

Anywho, I got an email on Monday about internships and decided, what the heck, I'll check them out.  I decided to apply, but this time I would not let it rule my life.  Believe it or not, I've been pretty good about this so far.  Granted, I just applied on Tuesday and it's only Friday and here I am posting.  But still, not gonna rule my life again

But, silver lining here people, I just got an email from Animal Programs and they said that casting had forwarded them my resume and they are considering me for a position- still haven't had a screening interview.  I was just wondering if any other hopefulls out there have recieved a similar email?  Last time, I did not apply to animal programs as I am an education major and did not realize they had so many possibilities for education, so I'm not sure if everyone that applies gets this or if maybe my ball has finally started to roll.  Also, I had been under the impression that the screening interview was necessary, and that after that casting would send out resumes to the departments?  Any other similar experiences out there?

Best of luck to all!


----------



## fswm

hey guys! im new to this forum. im a cp alum from spring 06! so long ago...
i just had an interview this morning (oct 9) for event assistant magic kingdom, distribution/marketing event planning, and vacation club sales assistant.  the woman who interviewed me said i wouldnt necessarily hear for another interview sometimes they arent conducted but i would hear back by mid november: an acceptance or decline. overall i think the interview went well.
anyone else apply for these positions? or heard about them?
(and oh yes, mid november?! thats sooooo far away!)


----------



## Chao Guo

Name: Chao Guo (English name Paul)
Country: China
School: Clark University
Major: Master of Finance
previous experience: Investor Relation Consultant in Sinopec USA, 2009
                            Steak and Egg Restaurant Manager, Beijing,China 2008
              Disney International Program, merchandise in All-Star Resort 2007
                            Bank of Beijing, Beijing,China 2006
Language: Chinese and English
Hobby: travel, photograph


----------



## americangeiko

dkmulder said:


> But, silver lining here people, I just got an email from Animal Programs and they said that casting had forwarded them my resume and they are considering me for a position- still haven't had a screening interview.  I was just wondering if any other hopefuls out there have received a similar email?  Last time, I did not apply to animal programs as I am an education major and did not realize they had so many possibilities for education, so I'm not sure if everyone that applies gets this or if maybe my ball has finally started to roll.  Also, I had been under the impression that the screening interview was necessary, and that after that casting would send out resumes to the departments?  Any other similar experiences out there?



Disney has a lot of positions in fields you'd think they wouldn't.  One of my favorites was an article I read about a lady who had an Masters in English and ended up working for Imagineering because someone has to write the technical manuals for all the parks!  

There's normally 2 interviews: screening & departmental.  One or the other can be bi-passed, and you can be offered a position at any time.  However, it's unusual for this to occur.  (I've only heard of 2 cases so far out of hundreds of people.)



fswm said:


> hey guys! im new to this forum. im a cp alum from spring 06! so long ago...
> i just had an interview this morning (oct 9) for event assistant magic kingdom, distribution/marketing event planning, and vacation club sales assistant.  the woman who interviewed me said i wouldnt necessarily hear for another interview sometimes they arent conducted but i would hear back by mid november: an acceptance or decline. overall i think the interview went well.
> anyone else apply for these positions? or heard about them?
> (and oh yes, mid november?! thats sooooo far away!)



Congrats on your screening interview.  Departmental interviews do vary, but you will receive a decision by the deadline.  (Does anybody know the deadline yet?)


----------



## hokieproud

so everyone was right.
all you had to do was call and set up an interview and its that easy.  haha
well i have my interview this tuesday.
wish me luck!!


----------



## kmg148

Has anyone heard anything about the Disabilities Coordinator PI? I'm interested in what they do, but it doesn't seem like anyone here has heard about it!


----------



## kristilovesdw

hokieproud said:


> so everyone was right.
> all you had to do was call and set up an interview and its that easy.  haha
> well i have my interview this tuesday.
> wish me luck!!



So they didn't contact you first? I'm beginning to think I don't need to wait around for them to contact me... But I haven't even received an email of any sort  Anyone have the phone number to call and set up an interview? Thanks in advance


----------



## americangeiko

kristilovesdw said:


> So they didn't contact you first? I'm beginning to think I don't need to wait around for them to contact me... But I haven't even received an email of any sort  Anyone have the phone number to call and set up an interview? Thanks in advance



If you're an alumni, you can call the number to set up an interview.  It's about 3-4 pages back.


----------



## hokieproud

kristilovesdw said:


> So they didn't contact you first? I'm beginning to think I don't need to wait around for them to contact me... But I haven't even received an email of any sort  Anyone have the phone number to call and set up an interview? Thanks in advance



No they didn't.  I was anxiously waiting but never heard anything.  And everyone was saying how they set up an interview by calling.  I was hesitant to do so, but I finally did last night.  I called at 9:55pm just to see what would happen.  Someone picked up and helped me set up an interview for Tuesday.  So I say go ahead and call the number a few pages back.


----------



## hokieproud

Chao Guo said:


> Today I received a rejection letter from F&B MI.... they say my background is not qualified.
> 
> I believe others will hear from Disney soon if you also applied for the MI. Good Luck!!



So I was just wondering as to what your experience was in regards to F&B.  That's the only position I applied for and that's what I really want to do.
So I just wanted to know so I could compare my own experience.
Thanks


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Hey All, 

The PIs and MIs will call you to schedule interviews.  You should only call to schedule an interview if you applied for an Alumni Only Position or unless prompted to do so in the job description.  They are really busy processing everyone's resumes and it will take time it is barely past the due date on MIs and the due date for PIs hasnt even been reached. Just relax we will all hear something either way by the end of November.  I dont recommend calling the phone number to check on your application or to try and find out about your status, only if you have a change in contact information! You dont want them remembering you for the wrong reasons.  If you have a question email them instead, the email address is on www.disneyinterns.com.  I am sure they will be more then happy to answer it, but email allows them to answer it on their own time.  There is alot of us and not many of them, patience is nessacary.  I know its hard and stressful, I have been there and am going through it again, but the professionals processing our applications can only move so fast. 

Please be patient, diffrent departments make phone calls at diffrent times so dont lose hope! Just be extremely patient. You will hear either way. I promise!


----------



## dkmulder

Just to add onto what Megera was saying, I think there might me some confusion as to the process itself, at least from what I have read.  From what I understand, unless it has changed with this recruiting season, the internships will stay up on the career site until the deadline date, which for the rest that are left is the 23rd.  They will not be taken down early regardless of how many applicants there are. 

Screening interviews go on right until the last minute, and there is a possibility that more internships will still go up on the career board (last time, all the internships were closed to new applicants when suddenly about 15 more went up less than 2 months before the official start date - which would be November this time as the Animal Program's people told me the start date is January 14).  

Not everyone will get a screening interview.  It is very rare for you to not have a screening interview and go on to the next round, but it does happen.  Apparently, as I am one this applies to, Animal Program applicants do not necessarily have to have a screening interview.  From what I understand from other PI's, it is the screening interview that will determine for casting if you will move onto the next round and to which departments your resume will be sent out to (again, even though this is what I have been told, AP said casting gave them my resume without a screening interview, so who knows).  Then it is up to the individual departments if they like your resume and would like to interview you or not.  In the end, if you are selected by your department, final offers are made by casting after they run a background check (although several departments do call out and give unofficial offers to be sure you are still interested).

Also, departmental interviews have started before the deadlines for applications in the past, and some people have been offered postitions before the deadline as well.  I'm hoping I will be able to set up my panel interview this week based on the info from AP, even though they are still taking applications until the 23rd.  

The internship you apply for will stay up on your job board until the 120th day since you applied, or if you have been rejected.  I have heard speculation that they will disappear if all the spots have been filled, but mine never disappeared so I can only speak from what has happened to me.

I'm not trying to freak anyone out or anything, but this is a very long process that requires a lot of patience.  Last season, people were still being interviewed six weeks before the internships started.  One person had never even been contacted for a screening interview until late April and then was contacted for an interview after she had given up hope.

I should have more details in a couple of days, like the deadline for when decisions will be made.


----------



## Mari110

GiAnnie said:


> Hey! My interview on Friday was also 30 minutes. I think 30 minutes is the norm for the initial interview.
> 
> From what I was told on Friday, it is possible to have second interviews but it is also not necessary. It seems weird to me to be hired after just that 30 minute interview, but again that is what my interviewer said when I asked.
> 
> What internships did you apply for?



that's good to know about the time... so there is a second interview after the initial one?????

my first choice is Youth program sales intern, second choice is Guest Relations, and third choice is Youth Events.

what about you ??


----------



## GiAnnie

Mari110 said:


> that's good to know about the time... so there is a second interview after the initial one?????
> 
> my first choice is Youth program sales intern, second choice is Guest Relations, and third choice is Youth Events.
> 
> what about you ??



Supposedly yes, if you "passed" your initial screening interview there should be interviews done by the specific department.

My top choice is management-retail, then pricing intern, and then operations integration finance.


----------



## dkmulder

_Mari110: that's good to know about the time... so there is a second interview after the initial one?????_


Typically, yes, there is a second interview.  The first interview is basically your ticket in; if you get past that one, then the departments you applied to will decide if they want to interview you, just as if it were another job you applied for.  So while they may decide not to interview you and go by the info they already have from your application, resume and screening interview, that's kind of like another company deciding to hire based on your cover letter and resume - it could happen, but for most of us it does not.


----------



## bastianc24

*high five Megara*


----------



## spectroaddy

Hello, everyone I just received a phone call today from merchandise (retail) management to set up an interview for tomorrow. I am so excited and nervous at the same time. Has anyone received a call??? I'm going to be a nervous wreck!!!! But I'm happy to even be considered


----------



## sneekypeeks

Yaya!  Good luck Spectro!  Let us know how it goes.  

I have a question, do we receive thank you emails after interviewing for the initial screening interview?

I can't wait for the catering management calls to start going out!


----------



## Melinda22

Has anyone here applied (or know someone who has) for one of the engineering internships (specifically architecture/interior design)? I've been searching the forum and haven't had any luck. I'm just wondering what the process is for those.

I browsed disneyinterns.com and they just said to send in your resume and available dates to this email address. I don't plan to do this until Fall '10 so I have time. I'm assuming I send it in in the Spring. 

I just can't seem to find any info on them or anyone who has done one of these!


----------



## DsnyGrl05

Hello everyone!  I applied for Guest Relations and CP/Int. Coordinator @ MK!  I applied thru the CP Alum application, and had my interview about 3 weeks ago.  So like you all, I'm waiting to hear more!  

Anyone else apply for these roles?  And how many people did the CP Alum application?  

Good Luck!!!


----------



## GiAnnie

spectroaddy said:


> Hello, everyone I just received a phone call today from merchandise (retail) management to set up an interview for tomorrow. I am so excited and nervous at the same time. Has anyone received a call??? I'm going to be a nervous wreck!!!! But I'm happy to even be considered



Congrats Addison!!! Fingers crossed for you! 

I would love to receive one of those calls right about now.


----------



## dkmulder

Good Luck Spectro!!

I just called to set up an interview today even though I applied last Wednesday (for alumni).  My screening interview is this Wednesday night.  However, I almost feel like that is secondary as I have been busting my butt it seems, for Animal Programs - but so worth it.  Actually, it isn't really difficult, I've just had to come up with creative ways of getting them my transcripts as quickly as possible as they want them electronically (of course I don't have any on hand to scan).  Anyone else out there applied to Animal Programs?  I applied for three of the the conservation ed internships (well, actually 4 but they made me pick 3) and so far have had to email them answers to questions, and today my cover letter, resume and transcripts.  Fingers crossed for an interview!  I've noticed they really seem to like quick correspondence for any of you going through the same thing.

I swore I wasn't going to do this again this semester, but I'm already obsessed


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

spectroaddy said:


> Hello, everyone I just received a phone call today from merchandise (retail) management to set up an interview for tomorrow. I am so excited and nervous at the same time. Has anyone received a call??? I'm going to be a nervous wreck!!!! But I'm happy to even be considered



I actually had a interview today with retail management, I was working at Pop Century Front Desk and got pulled to interview, I was pleasantly surprised,  merch is really one I don't really have much experience in. I thought it went well though. Good Luck on your tomorrow!!!


----------



## spectroaddy

sneekypeeks said:


> Yaya!  Good luck Spectro!  Let us know how it goes.
> 
> I have a question, do we receive thank you emails after interviewing for the initial screening interview?
> 
> I can't wait for the catering management calls to start going out!


Thank you so much for the support, I really need it!!!! I will let you know how it goes. I'm not certain about thank you emails, I haven't received any, but it could be up to the department though. I have only seen CP thank you emails go out. 



DsnyGrl05 said:


> Hello everyone!  I applied for Guest Relations and CP/Int. Coordinator @ MK!  I applied thru the CP Alum application, and had my interview about 3 weeks ago.  So like you all, I'm waiting to hear more!
> 
> Anyone else apply for these roles?  And how many people did the CP Alum application?
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!!



I applied for CP/Int. Coordinator at MK, as well, along with cast deployment and college recruiting. I interview for those already, now I'm focusing on the management internship (retail). Good luck!!!



GiAnnie said:


> Congrats Addison!!! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I would love to receive one of those calls right about now.



Thanks, Annie!!!! Looks like I got a call sooner than I thought. I'm positive you will get a call soon. Just make sure to answer your phone if it says, "unknown", I made that mistake and almost missed the call, but I got to it in time. Have "faith and trust". 


dkmulder said:


> Good Luck Spectro!!
> 
> I just called to set up an interview today even though I applied last Wednesday (for alumni).  My screening interview is this Wednesday night.  However, I almost feel like that is secondary as I have been busting my butt it seems, for Animal Programs - but so worth it.  Actually, it isn't really difficult, I've just had to come up with creative ways of getting them my transcripts as quickly as possible as they want them electronically (of course I don't have any on hand to scan).  Anyone else out there applied to Animal Programs?  I applied for three of the the conservation ed internships (well, actually 4 but they made me pick 3) and so far have had to email them answers to questions, and today my cover letter, resume and transcripts.  Fingers crossed for an interview!  I've noticed they really seem to like quick correspondence for any of you going through the same thing.
> 
> I swore I wasn't going to do this again this semester, but I'm already obsessed



Thank you so much for your support. I received a "generic," telling me the dates of the decisions and the process, not very much info. Just a long wait!!!


DisneyScrappingMom said:


> I actually had a interview today with retail management, I was working at Pop Century Front Desk and got pulled to interview, I was pleasantly surprised,  merch is really one I don't really have much experience in. I thought it went well though. Good Luck on your tomorrow!!!



Thank you, you probably know how I feel right now, I'm nervous on what they are going to ask me, were the questions difficult??? Did they give you any info on the internship??? When decision will be made??? I'm a so nervous, I probably can't even sleep tonite.


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

Spectro,

He told me that if they like you then you will get sent onto a panel interview. The questions were standard disney interview questions. Again good luck! Let me know if you find out more info on how many positions they have open!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Melinda22 said:


> Has anyone here applied (or know someone who has) for one of the engineering internships (specifically architecture/interior design)? I've been searching the forum and haven't had any luck. I'm just wondering what the process is for those.
> 
> I browsed disneyinterns.com and they just said to send in your resume and available dates to this email address. I don't plan to do this until Fall '10 so I have time. I'm assuming I send it in in the Spring.
> 
> I just can't seem to find any info on them or anyone who has done one of these!



You have a PM.


----------



## americangeiko

Congrats to those who've gotten their call for a 2nd interview.  The pool is still open for the rest of us!


----------



## DsnyGrl05

Does anyone know if there has to be a 2nd interview if you did the CP alum application?  Because my first interview seemed pretty thorough.  Just curious


----------



## americangeiko

DsnyGrl05 said:


> Does anyone know if there has to be a 2nd interview if you did the CP alum application?  Because my first interview seemed pretty thorough.  Just curious



It's not necessary, people have been accepted before with only one interview, either screening or departmental, but it's rare.


----------



## Chao Guo

Good luck for those who got their second interview! 

By the way, for those who got the second interview, are you alumni of Disney?


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

Chao Guo said:


> Good luck for those who got their second interview!
> 
> By the way, for those who got the second interview, are you alumni of Disney?



I'm currently on my second CP in Hospitality, Working at pop century Front desk!


----------



## americangeiko

I got a rejection slip for CP Alumni Portion of the PIs.  I now need to see if that means I'm out of the running for the MIs or what.


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

americangeiko said:


> I got a rejection slip for CP Alumni Portion of the PIs.  I now need to see if that means I'm out of the running for the MIs or what.



Aww Sorry to hear that! What were the PI's that you had applied for? Hope you still are in the running for the MI's!


----------



## Chao Guo

americangeiko said:


> I got a rejection slip for CP Alumni Portion of the PIs.  I now need to see if that means I'm out of the running for the MIs or what.



God bless you! How did the e-mail say? One of the positions you applied was rejected or the hole alumni intern program was rejected?


----------



## Sorahana

I also just got a rejection email for the alumni PIs, oh well.

Chao-It said "CP Alumni PI" or something like that as the PI but that means all roles that you applied for that were alumni only positions.


----------



## DisneyLover83

I received an email tonight saying "We would like to consider you for a six month Finance Professional Intern position at Walt Disney World Resort  in Lake Buena Vista, Florida.  However, before we can do so, we need your assistance by providing a transcript of your grades...." seems like a standard email but I think it means I am still in the running!


----------



## dkmulder

Sorry to hear about those recieving rejection letters  What roles did you apply for? 

I'm kinda starting to feel a bit late to the game as I just scheduled my screening interview for tomorrow night.  What kind of questions do they ask for the screening interview, besides the whole Disney Look thing?


----------



## GiAnnie

DisneyLover83 said:


> I received an email tonight saying "We would like to consider you for a six month Finance Professional Intern position at Walt Disney World Resort  in Lake Buena Vista, Florida.  However, before we can do so, we need your assistance by providing a transcript of your grades...." seems like a standard email but I think it means I am still in the running!



Which finance internships did you apply for? And you had a screening interview, right?

I am still waiting to hear anything more on both my MIs and my finance PIs.


----------



## DisneyLover83

Yes, I had a screening interview on 10/6. I applied for Financial Reporting and Advisory and Assurance.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Question:  Why is the retail management internship considered the golden one?  I hear the most about that one and was just curious.  I can't wait for second interviews!!!!!!!!!!!  

PS For those who have started the second round for MI's, when was your screening interview?


----------



## GiAnnie

sneekypeeks said:


> Question:  Why is the retail management internship considered the golden one?  I hear the most about that one and was just curious.  I can't wait for second interviews!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS For those who have started the second round for MI's, when was your screening interview?



That is a good question. I am not sure why it is so big, but my reason for it being my top choice is my experience with my managers. Not sure why other MIs are not talked about as much...


----------



## sneekypeeks

I applied for that one, but was rejected.  I am hoping it was because so many alumni applied and I have never done the CP.  I got rejected for that one, F & B and hotel, but I was passed through for catering.  And the first three have lots of CP's in common.  This wait is frigging killing me...patience is not my strong suit.  

Tonight is a worse night than normal for patience.../shrug.


----------



## GiAnnie

sneekypeeks said:


> I applied for that one, but was rejected.  I am hoping it was because so many alumni applied and I have never done the CP.  I got rejected for that one, F & B and hotel, but I was passed through for catering.  And the first three have lots of CP's in common.  This wait is frigging killing me...patience is not my strong suit.
> 
> Tonight is a worse night than normal for patience.../shrug.



I am totally with you. Today has been the worse for me as far as having patience for this stuff goes. I think knowing that other people have heard back is what is making me even more impatient!


----------



## americangeiko

> Cynthia,
> Thank you for taking the time to submit your resume for the position listed below.
> 
> Unfortunately, we have identified other candidates whose background and experience more closely meet the requirements for this position.
> 
> You are welcome to continue reviewing our employment opportunities and to apply for those positions for which you feel you qualify.
> 
> Again, thank you for your time and the interest you have expressed in our Company.
> 
> I wish you well in your endeavors.



Chao: This was the email I got.

I'm still uncertain as I got 2 'Restricted' phone calls, but no one left a message?  The 'Unavailable' calls I've gotten have been a promo company I work with, but Disney has been the only one to show up on my phone as 'Restricted'.  So, I'm a little perplexed


----------



## hokieproud

I had my interview last night.  I thought it went very well.  The phone connection got lost and I freaked out.  I tried calling back but the number was blocked.  I didn't know what to do.  Worst fear ever.  But luckily the lady called me back and we finished up the interview.  Turns out it was her phone.  Phew.    Now we wait.....


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

hokieproud said:


> I had my interview last night.  I thought it went very well.  The phone connection got lost and I freaked out.  I tried calling back but the number was blocked.  I didn't know what to do.  Worst fear ever.  But luckily the lady called me back and we finished up the interview.  Turns out it was her phone.  Phew.    Now we wait.....



What role did u have your interview for? Glad to hear that it went well!!


----------



## hokieproud

DisneyScrappingMom said:


> What role did u have your interview for? Glad to hear that it went well!!




I applied for the Management Internship in Food & Bev.
It's the only one I applied for.
I have a lot of experience in food & beverage and it's oddly something I enjoy.
So hopefully all my experience and everything else will help me get the position.
Haha.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Was it your screening interview or your second interview?  Good luck!


----------



## americangeiko

Wow. 

Most of my friends will tell you that I'm a firm believer in the:

'Sometimes great things fall apart so that better things can get together' logic.

Well, I found out why I was getting calls from Disney without a message.

It was D-Land Casting calling to tell me that I've been ACCEPTED!  

And not for just any position, but my TOP CHOICE of ENTERTAINMENT COSTUMING!!! 

...I still have not heard back from WDW PI Casting about the possibility of me being still in the running for the MIs, but it's nice to know that my future has definitely has Disney on the horizon


----------



## hokieproud

americangeiko said:


> Wow.
> 
> Most of my friends will tell you that I'm a firm believer in the:
> 
> 'Sometimes great things fall apart so that better things can get together' logic.
> 
> Well, I found out why I was getting calls from Disney without a message.
> 
> It was D-Land Casting calling to tell me that I've been ACCEPTED!
> 
> And not for just any position, but my TOP CHOICE of ENTERTAINMENT COSTUMING!!!
> 
> ...I still have not heard back from WDW PI Casting about the possibility of me being still in the running for the MIs, but it's nice to know that my future has definitely has Disney on the horizon



CONGRATULATIONS!
that must be a huge life off shoulders.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Congrats!  That was quick!


----------



## GiAnnie

americangeiko said:


> Wow.
> 
> Most of my friends will tell you that I'm a firm believer in the:
> 
> 'Sometimes great things fall apart so that better things can get together' logic.
> 
> Well, I found out why I was getting calls from Disney without a message.
> 
> It was D-Land Casting calling to tell me that I've been ACCEPTED!
> 
> And not for just any position, but my TOP CHOICE of ENTERTAINMENT COSTUMING!!!
> 
> ...I still have not heard back from WDW PI Casting about the possibility of me being still in the running for the MIs, but it's nice to know that my future has definitely has Disney on the horizon



Congrats!! That is sooo awesome!


----------



## americangeiko

hokieproud said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!
> that must be a huge life off shoulders.



It's for the D-land CP (there's no costuming positions out there), but considering it was one of my top choices if I didn't get the PI/MI, I'm just happy to have an offer!  

This also means that I'm in a better position to move into a PI in the Fall of next year!


----------



## hokieproud

So I just got this email and here's what it said:

Matthew
Thank you for taking the time to submit your resume for the position listed below.
Unfortunately, we have identified other candidates whose background and experience more closely meet the requirements for this position.
You are welcome to continue reviewing other employment opportunities and to apply for those positions for which you feel you qualify.
Again, thank you for your time and interest you have expressed in our company.
I wish you well in your endeavors.


Juliane Holcomb

Position Title: WDW Professional Internship (College Program Alumni Only)


Does anyone know what that means?
It doesn't say anything about the Management Internship in Food & Bev.

So that's a good thing right?
Cause if that means, I didn't get into the MI, I'd be really bummed out.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I got a rejection letter for some and a call to interview for the ones I was not rejected on.  Don't lose hope!


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

hokieproud said:


> So I just got this email and here's what it said:
> 
> Matthew
> Thank you for taking the time to submit your resume for the position listed below.
> Unfortunately, we have identified other candidates whose background and experience more closely meet the requirements for this position.
> You are welcome to continue reviewing other employment opportunities and to apply for those positions for which you feel you qualify.
> Again, thank you for your time and interest you have expressed in our company.
> I wish you well in your endeavors.
> 
> 
> Juliane Holcomb
> 
> Position Title: WDW Professional Internship (College Program Alumni Only)
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what that means?
> It doesn't say anything about the Management Internship in Food & Bev.
> 
> So that's a good thing right?
> Cause if that means, I didn't get into the MI, I'd be really bummed out.




You most likely are still in the running for the MI if you didnt get a message about it. What Alumni only roles did you apply to if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## hokieproud

sneekypeeks said:


> I got a rejection letter for some and a call to interview for the ones I was not rejected on.  Don't lose hope!



Well that's good to know.
I feel like if I got a rejection for the MI position then it would have been listed as well, just like the one above.
Or at least I'm hoping that's what the case would be.

I'm just really bummed.

But then again, I only applied for the WDW professional internship (college program alumni) thing because people said thats what you had to do in order to set up an interview.


----------



## americangeiko

hokieproud said:


> So I just got this email and here's what it said:
> 
> Matthew
> Thank you for taking the time to submit your resume for the position listed below.
> Unfortunately, we have identified other candidates whose background and experience more closely meet the requirements for this position.
> You are welcome to continue reviewing other employment opportunities and to apply for those positions for which you feel you qualify.
> Again, thank you for your time and interest you have expressed in our company.
> I wish you well in your endeavors.
> 
> 
> Juliane Holcomb
> 
> Position Title: WDW Professional Internship (College Program Alumni Only)
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what that means?
> It doesn't say anything about the Management Internship in Food & Bev.
> 
> So that's a good thing right?
> Cause if that means, I didn't get into the MI, I'd be really bummed out.



I'm in the same boat as well.   I got the same message, for the same reason, from the same person.  I emailed them 2 days ago about it, but have yet to receive a reply.  If I don't hear by tomorrow, I'm going to call.

I'd just hate to accept for the D-land Program as there's roughly $536 in deposits you have to pay once accepting only to get accepted for the MI in Florida. 

I don't mind if they're telling me I'm disqualified for the PIs as my interviewer kind of hinted at that when we talked in September.


----------



## hokieproud

americangeiko said:


> I'm in the same boat as well.   I got the same message, for the same reason, from the same person.  I emailed them 2 days ago about it, but have yet to receive a reply.  If I don't hear by tomorrow, I'm going to call.
> 
> I'd just hate to accept for the D-land Program as there's roughly $536 in deposits you have to pay once accepting only to get accepted for the MI in Florida.
> 
> I don't mind if they're telling me I'm disqualified for the PIs as my interviewer kind of hinted at that when we talked in September.



Well if you find out anything, please let me know.  
Did yours just say you weren't accepted for the WDW college program alumni position?  
Because I feel like I'm fully qualified for the Food & Bev MI, in comparison to my old managers who got the management internship in food & bev.
Cause that would be bad news if I couldn't get this internship with my work experience.
Good luck to me in finding a job.  Haha


----------



## americangeiko

hokieproud said:


> Well if you find out anything, please let me know.
> Did yours just say you weren't accepted for the WDW college program alumni position?
> Because I feel like I'm fully qualified for the Food & Bev MI, in comparison to my old managers who got the management internship in food & bev.
> Cause that would be bad news if I couldn't get this internship with my work experience.
> Good luck to me in finding a job.  Haha



It was the exact same email minus my name in place of yours.

I've met people who've been casted in roles before who had little to no experience in what they were put in verses people with a lot of experience who were looked over.


----------



## hokieproud

americangeiko said:


> It was the exact same email minus my name in place of yours.
> 
> I've met people who've been casted in roles before who had little to no experience in what they were put in verses people with a lot of experience who were looked over.




Ouch, yea that's always been something I've been afraid of.  
Hopefully that's not the case.
I really just want to know if that email means I'm not out of the running for the M.I.
Because I know those internships are open to candidates even who aren't CP Alums


----------



## Sorahana

americangeiko said:


> Wow.
> 
> Most of my friends will tell you that I'm a firm believer in the:
> 
> 'Sometimes great things fall apart so that better things can get together' logic.
> 
> Well, I found out why I was getting calls from Disney without a message.
> 
> It was D-Land Casting calling to tell me that I've been ACCEPTED!
> 
> And not for just any position, but my TOP CHOICE of ENTERTAINMENT COSTUMING!!!
> 
> ...I still have not heard back from WDW PI Casting about the possibility of me being still in the running for the MIs, but it's nice to know that my future has definitely has Disney on the horizon




Congrats!! I'm trying to believe that philosophy, maybe there's a good reason why I was rejected for the PI, maybe some unforeseen opportunity is going to come along *shrugs* lol. Would be nice. 

Again, CONGRATS!!


----------



## dkmulder

I just finished my screening interview.  I know, it was just the screening interview and not a second interview, but man, that was 50 minutes of stress that I'm glad is over.  I think it went really well, I had answers ready for almost all of her questions except maybe two - but I did come up with responses for those as well.  Oh man, I'm not sure how much more of this I can take  She did tell me that decisions are supposed to be made by the end of the second week in November, however, Animal Programs told me today that they would let me know by December 10th  My interviewer did say that November is when all departments are supposed to have their decisions in, but some departments will push the deadline.

I'm a bit confused about the rejections coming out, and I don't know if those of you who are getting rejection notices should give up hope yet (although I definately don't want you to get your hopes up for nothing, either).  If all of the departments look over your profile and screening interview, it would seem like you should get a notice from each of the departments, so maybe only one of the areas you applied for actually rejected you.  Since this semester they are going with a cover-all application for alumni, I wouldn't give up hope yet on all the roles you checked.


----------



## americangeiko

Sorahana said:


> Congrats!! I'm trying to believe that philosophy, maybe there's a good reason why I was rejected for the PI, maybe some unforeseen opportunity is going to come along *shrugs* lol. Would be nice.
> 
> Again, CONGRATS!!



Come visit me in SoCal if the MI falls through!  

I'll have free tickets, and D-Land CP's are statused as CRs!


----------



## americangeiko

dkmulder said:


> I just finished my screening interview.  I know, it was just the screening interview and not a second interview, but man, that was 50 minutes of stress that I'm glad is over.  I think it went really well, I had answers ready for almost all of her questions except maybe two - but I did come up with responses for those as well.  Oh man, I'm not sure how much more of this I can take  She did tell me that decisions are supposed to be made by the end of the second week in November, however, Animal Programs told me today that they would let me know by December 10th  My interviewer did say that November is when all departments are supposed to have their decisions in, but some departments will push the deadline.
> 
> I'm a bit confused about the rejections coming out, and I don't know if those of you who are getting rejection notices should give up hope yet (although I definately don't want you to get your hopes up for nothing, either).  If all of the departments look over your profile and screening interview, it would seem like you should get a notice from each of the departments, so maybe only one of the areas you applied for actually rejected you.  Since this semester they are going with a cover-all application for alumni, I wouldn't give up hope yet on all the roles you checked.



My interviewer kind of hinted that I wasn't going to be considered for costuming, so if I'm out of the running for that, it wouldn't phase me.  I don't know if they'd already 'filled' that role, or if the department wasn't interested in taking interns this year or what.  

She did however make it sound like I was a strong candidate for the MIs, especially Retail, but I'm kind of in a quandary now as I have D-land acceptance in one hand, and no word from WDW MIs in the other.


----------



## hokieproud

americangeiko said:


> I'm in the same boat as well.   I got the same message, for the same reason, from the same person.  I emailed them 2 days ago about it, but have yet to receive a reply.  If I don't hear by tomorrow, I'm going to call.
> 
> I'd just hate to accept for the D-land Program as there's roughly $536 in deposits you have to pay once accepting only to get accepted for the MI in Florida.
> 
> I don't mind if they're telling me I'm disqualified for the PIs as my interviewer kind of hinted at that when we talked in September.




So I'm thinking that we got these letters not because we haven't been accepted.  But this is the first year where you can apply to that alumni job post to consolidate your interviews into one.  So I was thinking that once you have your interview, they somehow check it off as the interview being completed and then that email gets sent out.  Cause it is a generic email and that job post isn't necessarily a job that you can get, you still have the individual job postings that you apply for.  And that email didn't include the f&b MI i applied for.  Plus the lady told me that I wouldn't hear anything until the first or second week of November.  Why would she say that and then I hear from them the next day?  Does that make sense?


----------



## dkmulder

That totally makes sense.  I was thinking the same thing.  It just seems like, since there is just one application now for alumni, that it doesn't make sense to get one generic rejection letter.  I would think we'd hear from the individual departments of the roles we applied for.


----------



## vamoose27

Not to be negative, because I really have no idea... 

but I had my CP alumni interview on Sept 1st and I haven't gotten a rejection email (yet anyways). Maybe it only means they've decided you're not qualified for one of your positions under alumni and not necessarily all of them!


----------



## hokieproud

vamoose27 said:


> Not to be negative, because I really have no idea...
> 
> but I had my CP alumni interview on Sept 1st and I haven't gotten a rejection email (yet anyways). Maybe it only means they've decided you're not qualified for one of your positions under alumni and not necessarily all of them!



Well I applied for the MI in F&B and that's the only one I applied for.  But it turns out that the MI F&B isn't an Alumni only position.  It's open to alumni and people who aren't.  I only applied for the Alumni Only post because that's how I could schedule an interview.  So... the email said I'm not qualified for the Alumni only professional internships, but I didn't really apply for any of them.  Just the Management Internship one.  So I still have hope.  Or at least I hope I do.


----------



## DsnyGrl05

Sorry for those who received the rejection letters.  But who knows what it means, and maybe it means you're still in the running for the roles you really want!

Did the CP alumni app get removed from your workbench?


----------



## americangeiko

We are still up for the Retail MI cause I just got a rejection for the Ops MI.  (Again, not surprised, the interviewer almost completely focused on the Retail MI in the questions on the interview.)

Oh, and they're both still up on my work bench.  

So I guess this means that I'll either get a phone call in the next 2 weeks to schedule an MI interview, or I'll get another 'bust' email in two days.

Either way, I'm going back to Disney!


----------



## hokieproud

americangeiko said:


> We are still up for the Retail MI cause I just got a rejection for the Ops MI.  (Again, not surprised, the interviewer almost completely focused on the Retail MI in the questions on the interview.)
> 
> Oh, and they're both still up on my work bench.
> 
> So I guess this means that I'll either get a phone call in the next 2 weeks to schedule an MI interview, or I'll get another 'bust' email in two days.
> 
> Either way, I'm going back to Disney!



So are you saying that I'm still up for the MI in F&B?  And if I do or don't get accepted at least I'll hear something else aside from that email that we both received?


----------



## LSUFAN1103

Hey guys, I recieved an email this morning stating that I was chosen to schedule an interview for the ops mangagement PI.  I scheduled the interview for monday and then got an email stating directions of how to get to the interview.  Its in Orlando and the hollywood studios?!?!  is this common or do they let you have phone interviews for the MI's???


----------



## americangeiko

hokieproud said:


> So are you saying that I'm still up for the MI in F&B?  And if I do or don't get accepted at least I'll hear something else aside from that email that we both received?



I'm saying that my 'observation' is that they decline you position-by-position, and that the 'CP Alumni Only' email doesn't have any baring on the MIs themselves.  

So, until you receive another email about your position, you're still being considered.


----------



## Lukas87

I got invited to schedule a 2nd round interview for an MI today. I did not have a screening interview.


----------



## LSUFAN1103

Lukas87 said:


> I got invited to schedule a 2nd round interview for an MI today. I did not have a screening interview.



when you schedule the interview, let me know if they are telling you to do an in person interview in orlando, or if you can do a phone interview....is your's for OPS MI?


----------



## Disneygirl86

LSUFAN1103 said:


> when you schedule the interview, let me know if they are telling you to do an in person interview in orlando, or if you can do a phone interview....is your's for OPS MI?



I got an invitation for the same role and the same info for driving directions.  Later, I got an email stating to disregard it (unless you'll be in the Orlando area and want an in person interview), it will be a phone interview.


----------



## LSUFAN1103

Disneygirl86 said:


> I got an invitation for the same role and the same info for driving directions.  Later, I got an email stating to disregard it (unless you'll be in the Orlando area and want an in person interview), it will be a phone interview.



Awesome!  Thanks, when did you schedule your interview for?


----------



## Disneygirl86

LSUFAN1103 said:


> Awesome!  Thanks, when did you schedule your interview for?



October 19th at 2.  I'm so excited/nervous!  But mostly excited.  When is yours scheduled?


----------



## LSUFAN1103

Disneygirl86 said:


> October 19th at 2.  I'm so excited/nervous!  But mostly excited.  When is yours scheduled?



Mine's October 19th, at 1:00. lol, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Disneygirl86

Good luck to you, too!  Let me know how it goes!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Anyone apply for the catering management PI and heard anything yet?


----------



## spectroaddy

Hey, everyone I been really busy with campus rep stuff, I had interview for retail management, didn't go so well. I haven't been rejected yet for it, but I know I didn't pass for the 2nd round of interviews. Good luck to everyone who is going through process. I know I'm still in the running for the PI alumni ones, so hopefully, I will get one of those and try again next semester, when I get more valuable experience and knowledge. I still have a 2nd CP for spring if nothing else works out, so still going to disney no matter what.


----------



## LSUFAN1103

spectroaddy said:


> Hey, everyone I been really busy with campus rep stuff, I had interview for retail management, didn't go so well. I haven't been rejected yet for it, but I know I didn't pass for the 2nd round of interviews. Good luck to everyone who is going through process. I know I'm still in the running for the PI alumni ones, so hopefully, I will get one of those and try again next semester, when I get more valuable experience and knowledge. I still have a 2nd CP for spring if nothing else works out, so still going to disney no matter what.



well what caused it to not go so well, if you don't mind me asking?  also would you mind sharing what types of questions they asked during your interview?


----------



## fswm

hey guys! i interviewed a week ago for events at magic kingdom and distribution/marketing/sales - event planning internship. it was just the screening i guess, lots of questions about me, why disney, and my experience in the field. i thought it went really well but i havent heard anything! no e-mail, no follow up phone call! 
did anyone else apply for these positions or have the same issue?!


----------



## americangeiko

Lukas87 said:


> I got invited to schedule a 2nd round interview for an MI today. I did not have a screening interview.



Congrats!    It's rare, but it does happen.  



LSUFAN1103 said:


> well what caused it to not go so well, if you don't mind me asking?  also would you mind sharing what types of questions they asked during your interview?



It's possible that they just got a bad interviewer.  I've had one in the past.  There's a lot of Casting people and some of them are amazing, and some make you want to crawl under a rock.



fswm said:


> hey guys! i interviewed a week ago for events at magic kingdom and distribution/marketing/sales - event planning internship. it was just the screening i guess, lots of questions about me, why disney, and my experience in the field. i thought it went really well but i havent heard anything! no e-mail, no follow up phone call!
> did anyone else apply for these positions or have the same issue?!



Those are 'screening' questions, but they can be used to place you into any role, or to by-pass the 2nd interview altogether and send you an offer.

If your interviewer sent you an email thanking you for interviewing, OR if they told you that they'd "forward your information on"/"you'd be moving to the next round", then there's no stress.

Rejections/Declines are going out right now, but nobody, as far as I know, has hit the end of the road yet.  (I myself have gotten 2, but I also applied for nearly 8 positions, so I was going to get the "So Sorry" email eventually.)

...Oh, did anyone else get to see Toy Story in 3-D yet?    It's awesome!  There's even an intermission!


----------



## spectroaddy

LSUFAN1103 said:


> well what caused it to not go so well, if you don't mind me asking?  also would you mind sharing what types of questions they asked during your interview?



I am still currently with the company status still, so I can't tell you in public. Check your PM!!!


----------



## sneekypeeks

spectroaddy said:


> Check your PM!!!



You too!  
PS I am merchandising for the spring as well.  This will make more sense when you read your PM


----------



## Disneygirl86

spectroaddy said:


> I am still currently with the company status still, so I can't tell you in public. Check your PM!!!



Can you send me a pm, too, please?  I'm going to be interviewing for an MI on monday too!  Any help/advice would be awesome!


----------



## JenJas87

MegaraRocks! said:


> Hey All,
> 
> The PIs and MIs will call you to schedule interviews.  You should only call to schedule an interview if you applied for an Alumni Only Position or unless prompted to do so in the job description.  They are really busy processing everyone's resumes and it will take time it is barely past the due date on MIs and the due date for PIs hasnt even been reached. Just relax we will all hear something either way by the end of November.  I dont recommend calling the phone number to check on your application or to try and find out about your status, only if you have a change in contact information! You dont want them remembering you for the wrong reasons.  If you have a question email them instead, the email address is on www.disneyinterns.com.  I am sure they will be more then happy to answer it, but email allows them to answer it on their own time.  There is alot of us and not many of them, patience is nessacary.  I know its hard and stressful, I have been there and am going through it again, but the professionals processing our applications can only move so fast.
> 
> Please be patient, diffrent departments make phone calls at diffrent times so dont lose hope! Just be extremely patient. You will hear either way. I promise!





AMEN TO THAT!!!


----------



## Sorahana

spectroaddy said:


> I am still currently with the company status still, so I can't tell you in public. Check your PM!!!



PM me as well, I'm curious!


----------



## dkmulder

I recieved an email from Animal Programs today and I was so afraid to open it.  But I'm getting a panel interview!!!!  Seriously though, I was a bit afraid to open it because I had already sent all the information and the next step is either a you're out or  an interview and I kinda thought interviews would be scheduled by a phone call, not an email.  And, I so thought I ruined my chances with the cover letter I sent them, but, thankfully, I guess not.  Yay


On another note, did anyone here apply for the youth education series internship, the one with the video audition?  I'm curious what types of topics people chose for the video.  I know they said they would not be looking at the content, but rather how you present.  But still, I'm wondering what types of things people chose to do.


----------



## Sorahana

dkmulder said:


> On another note, did anyone here apply for the youth education series internship, the one with the video audition?  I'm curious what types of topics people chose for the video.  I know they said they would not be looking at the content, but rather how you present.  But still, I'm wondering what types of things people chose to do.



I applied and had a screening interview, then I got a rejection email so I can't really say =/. 
BTW congrats on the interview for Animal Programs!


----------



## jeff318

I got an email today to schedule a retail mgmt interview.  I'm excited!


----------



## americangeiko

dkmulder said:


> I recieved an email from Animal Programs today and I was so afraid to open it.  But I'm getting a panel interview!!!!  Seriously though, I was a bit afraid to open it because I had already sent all the information and the next step is either a you're out or  an interview and I kinda thought interviews would be scheduled by a phone call, not an email.  And, I so thought I ruined my chances with the cover letter I sent them, but, thankfully, I guess not.  Yay



Congrats!!  



jeff318 said:


> I got an email today to schedule a retail mgmt interview.  I'm excited!



Congrats as well!!!


----------



## spectroaddy

I notice this thread has gotten a little quiet. There is another week starting soon, and another week of hope for everyone. Good luck to everyone, we are going to make it!!!!


----------



## DsnyGrl05

I  I was thinking the same thing!  Good luck to everyone this week, hopefully we'll start hearing some good news!!


----------



## GiAnnie

I had a dream last night I got a call back for a second interview... so I am thinking that that is a good sign! Actually I am taking most anything to be a good sign right now, so yes I am hoping for some news this week too!


----------



## vamoose27

The postings for a majority of PIs close Friday. Is anyone else looking forward to this? 

_If_ I get through this time it will be my second Professional Internship, but last time I applied on the very last day! ...That makes this waiting very much harder.


----------



## americangeiko

GiAnnie said:


> I had a dream last night I got a call back for a second interview... so I am thinking that that is a good sign! Actually I am taking most anything to be a good sign right now, so yes I am hoping for some news this week too!



I wish y'all all luck!

I did find out some interesting stuff about the DLR program though.  Like, they only accept approx. 200 people which makes them as exclusive as the PIs.


----------



## Chao Guo

GiAnnie said:


> I had a dream last night I got a call back for a second interview... so I am thinking that that is a good sign! Actually I am taking most anything to be a good sign right now, so yes I am hoping for some news this week too!



Haha...that's interesting~

I believe that you were too concentrate on this. Patience is easy to say but not so easy to do so. Since there is no use for you to think about this at this time, just let it be.


----------



## Chao Guo

Everybody looks anxious! I just had some unusual experience and I want to share with you guys~you guys just listen for fun~

On Oct 16th my fall break started and I went to Jamaica to have my vacation. However I was rejected from the Jamaica immigration because they said I don't have a Jamaica visa. I explained that I was a student who was holding a F1 student visa and I hope that they could give me the visa right at the immigration. I believed so because last time I went to the Bahamas and they did so. But this time they said I can only apply for the visa outside Jamaica and they suggested me to go to Miami to apply. If I did so I have to sacrifise my 3 days of the vacation because the comming day was Saturday. The consiquence is that I cancelled my cacation and came back directly and wasted 400 dollars on the flight.....

The most important part I want to say is that when I tried to explain something more the officer put his hand on the gun! Then I disappeared immidiently.... It was so terrible...

When I came back I waited for 2 days for my suitcase. My case was opened and checked and my girlfriend lost her Sanitary....


----------



## Sophia_1212

Chao I don't think that story is relaxing but sad, I hope your girlfriend didn't lose anything important.



As of now I still waiting for a phone call or an e-mail for the PI and MI I applied for. I interview on 9/30, and so far I got no response. 

Anyone applied for Room Division MI? Lets share your work experience at the hotel industry for Front Desk and/ or Housekeeping and for how long you work there. Also share whether or not if you get a response yet so far?


----------



## Lukas87

I applied for rooms MI and interview in a few days. I've worked front desk for a few years but never housekeeping. What about you? And you said you already had your interview? How did it go?


----------



## Disneygirl86

Just finished interviewing for Management Ops Internship.  I had 5 people on a conference call with me!  I think it went ok overall, though.  I can't wait to hear back!


----------



## DisneyLover83

I received a call this afternoon to set up a second interview for the finance positions. I'm excited/nervous!

Edited to add: I was told this is "the interview" and it will be with one person and a decision will be made the first week in Nov.


----------



## GiAnnie

DisneyLover83 said:


> I received a call this afternoon to set up a second interview for the finance positions. I'm excited/nervous!



Congrats! I have yet to hear back more on my finance internships yet, but I am still holding out hope! 

Congrats to everyone else getting calls and interviews!

Anyone hear anything more about MI - retail?


----------



## LSUFAN1103

Disneygirl86 said:


> Just finished interviewing for Management Ops Internship.  I had 5 people on a conference call with me!  I think it went ok overall, though.  I can't wait to hear back!



I just had my ops-MI interview as well today.  Only 4 guys were on the phone for mine.  Hopefully it went well, they said we should hear back in about a week and a half.  

PM me with some of the questions they asked and how overall you think it went!!


----------



## DsnyGrl05

Congrats to those who interviewed and got phone calls today!!  Best of luck!!!!

And hopefully those of us still waiting will hear something soon.  This wait requires patience, but it will be worth it when we all get some good news!


----------



## Sophia_1212

Lukas87 said:


> I applied for rooms MI and interview in a few days. I've worked front desk for a few years but never housekeeping. What about you? And you said you already had your interview? How did it go?



I worked as a housekeeping intern at Hilton for about 8 months and front desk intern for about 4 months at Hilton and another hotel. Did you do the CP in FDesk? I did housekeeping CP hopefully they will offer me a 2nd interview because of that. 

I spoke to a girl that got FDesk MI but she didn't do the CP but have a lot of experience in FDesk.
My screening interview was good but I think I didn't answer two questions right.
Some of the questions
What do you consider a great teamwork?
Did you ever have a time where you have to stop what you doing to do something else?
What do you consider a great manager should be?
Why do you want to work for Disney?
Tell me about yourself?
Questions about my work experiences?

Question I didn't answer as great
Did you ever have a project you work on but was changed? (I actually lied and said yes but I should have said no)


----------



## americangeiko

Congrats for the 2nd rounds going out!


----------



## JessRawls

hey so Im very new to the boards, but I am so happy there are other people I can talk about this process with!  

I have my interview for a Management PI in Operations tomorrow morning! ahh! NERVOUS!

I also applied for Guest Relations...has anyone heard from them yet?  

I wasnt sure how the interviews worked? Is it possible to be called to interview for GR too? or do they pick the one they think best fits out of the ones you applied for??  

Sorry for all the questions..im nervous haha


----------



## LSUFAN1103

JessRawls said:


> hey so Im very new to the boards, but I am so happy there are other people I can talk about this process with!
> 
> I have my interview for a Management PI in Operations tomorrow morning! ahh! NERVOUS!
> 
> I also applied for Guest Relations...has anyone heard from them yet?
> 
> I wasnt sure how the interviews worked? Is it possible to be called to interview for GR too? or do they pick the one they think best fits out of the ones you applied for??
> 
> Sorry for all the questions..im nervous haha



For the GR internship you have to call the internship line number and schedule a phone interview since it is an CP Alumni Only position.  

Good luck on your MI interview on Wednesday!  I know that was the very last day they are interviewing for MI-Ops...


----------



## JessRawls

LSUFAN1103 said:


> For the GR internship you have to call the internship line number and schedule a phone interview since it is an CP Alumni Only position.
> 
> Good luck on your MI interview on Wednesday!  I know that was the very last day they are interviewing for MI-Ops...



I already called for the GR internship and had my alumni interview... I just didnt know if anyone had gotten a second interview for it yet! 
And thanks! I hope waiting until the last day doesnt hurt me!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Anyone heard from the catering MI or the special events Fairytale weddings/youth groups yet?


----------



## GiAnnie

I have been celebrating all day today! I got an email to schedule a second interview for Retail Management. This is my first choice, so I am really super excited. I have it scheduled for Friday morning, so the next two days are going to drag by, especially since I have midterms going on right now!


----------



## americangeiko

Wow! Congrats! 

I'm just curious if there's an interview cut-off date like last year.  Next week is the deadline for me to submit the program fee and 1st month's rent for the D-land program.

I'd honestly just be happy knowing that I was rejected for Retail so that I could commit to D-land as I already have 2 people who want to be my roommate.  (Yeah, crazy, huh? )


----------



## Ayame

Hi all! My name is Dawn. I applied for 5 Professional Internships:

Revenue & Currency
Pricing
Participant Report Analysis
Financial Reporting
Advisory & Assurance

I would love to get any of them! I have a phone interview set up for 9am tomorrow. I am so nervous about what they will ask. I ALWAYS think of better things to say after an interview! Can anyone reply with possible questions that they might ask? I have read every post in this thread and have extracted just a few questions. I have also googled it and gotten pretty much no where. Please someone post with some possible questions!!

Dawn


----------



## DisneyLover83

If it is your first interview it is standard phone interview questions, mine were all situational/behavioral, the "name a time when...", and "tell me about..."

Good Luck!


----------



## Ayame

DisneyLover83 said:


> If it is your first interview it is standard phone interview questions, mine were all situational/behavioral, the "name a time when...", and "tell me about..."
> 
> Good Luck!



Thank you! Yes it is my first interview, my first interview to do with accounting as well. I graduate in December and its a bit daunting to have your first professional interview being with a big company like Disney.

I have to confess, I have actually never visited any of the Disney parks  I have been plotting/planning my first Disney visit with my friends and family who are Disney-addicts but it just hasn't come together due to work/school, etc. If I get the internship then I will be able to go to all the parks! I really hope I get an internship! I hope they don't ask me if I've ever been to Disney though  Someone said I should say "yes" and tell them that the teacups are my favorite ride. I think they are joking with me...


Dawn


----------



## spectroaddy

GiAnnie said:


> I have been celebrating all day today! I got an email to schedule a second interview for Retail Management. This is my first choice, so I am really super excited. I have it scheduled for Friday morning, so the next two days are going to drag by, especially since I have midterms going on right now!



Congrats Annie, I am so happy for you. See I told you, you will get a interview. I know you will do a great job. Remember what I told you as advice and you will do a wonderful. Best of luck!!!!!


----------



## Chao Guo

Ayame said:


> Hi all! My name is Dawn. I applied for 5 Professional Internships:
> 
> Revenue & Currency
> Pricing
> Participant Report Analysis
> Financial Reporting
> Advisory & Assurance
> 
> I would love to get any of them! I have a phone interview set up for 9am tomorrow. I am so nervous about what they will ask. I ALWAYS think of better things to say after an interview! Can anyone reply with possible questions that they might ask? I have read every post in this thread and have extracted just a few questions. I have also googled it and gotten pretty much no where. Please someone post with some possible questions!!
> 
> Dawn



Hi Dawn, I applied for pricing too. The first interview will be a preliminary one, which will have questions like"Why Disney?","Why Pricing intern?","an example to show your leadership?", "How would your past experience help you with your Disney intern?" Just like these questions that every company will ask.

Relax and speak slowly. Hold a draft on your hand. Smile to the phone. That's what you need. Good Luck!


----------



## Ayame

It went well I think! She thinks I should find out something in early November unless they need more information from me and then they will contact me earlier. It seems so close yet so far away!!!!


----------



## GiAnnie

Ayame said:


> It went well I think! She thinks I should find out something in early November unless they need more information from me and then they will contact me earlier. It seems so close yet so far away!!!!



Glad it went well!! 

And yes it does seem "so close yet so far away"! It seems like time passes extra slowly when we are all waiting for news from Disney!


----------



## AndyCP

Does anyone know exactly where to go for the rooms and related interviews? They said Team Disney 1st floor north by the elevators but I was wondering is that an office? an conference room? Do we need to check in with someone?


----------



## Sophia_1212

AndyCP said:


> Does anyone know exactly where to go for the rooms and related interviews? They said Team Disney 1st floor north by the elevators but I was wondering is that an office? an conference room? Do we need to check in with someone?



Did you select a date yet online? I call the number that they e-mail me yersterday and Colleen said that they have a list that will state who is having a phone or in person interview. Mine is on the 27th 9:30am.  
Did you receive your e-mail just yesterday? Try calling them and confirm to see if they have list that state you are having a phone interview. 

Congrat for both of us for a 2nd interview.
Good luck to the rest.


----------



## dkmulder

Has anyone heard from Animal Programs, Youth Education Facilitator, College Ed Program Coordinator or College and International Coordinator for Magic Kingdom?  I can't remember anyone mentioning any of these yet and I'm a bit anxious, as we all are.  I have an interview with AP but haven't heard from any of the others (except for YEF, but that was only in regards to my video)


----------



## AndyCP

Sophia_1212 said:


> Did you select a date yet online? I call the number that they e-mail me yersterday and Colleen said that they have a list that will state who is having a phone or in person interview. Mine is on the 27th 9:30am.
> Did you receive your e-mail just yesterday? Try calling them and confirm to see if they have list that state you are having a phone interview.
> 
> Congrat for both of us for a 2nd interview.
> Good luck to the rest.



I have a in person interview and already scheduled it just not 100% sure on where to go.


----------



## DsnyGrl05

dkmulder said:


> Has anyone heard from Animal Programs, Youth Education Facilitator, College Ed Program Coordinator or College and International Coordinator for Magic Kingdom?  I can't remember anyone mentioning any of these yet and I'm a bit anxious, as we all are.  I have an interview with AP but haven't heard from any of the others (except for YEF, but that was only in regards to my video)



I applied for CP/Int Coordinator at Magic Kingdom too.  Haven't heard anything yet!  I think that role sounds SO fun, so I still have my fingers crossed!!

Good luck!


----------



## Sophia_1212

AndyCP said:


> I have a in person interview and already scheduled it just not 100% sure on where to go.



Thats nice. Good luck, are you having the interview today or tomorrow??


----------



## DisneyLover83

I just wrapped up my second phone interview for the Finance Positions. My interviewer was a Director of Finance and was very personable and easy to talk to on the phone. Now back to the waiting game! 

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Chao Guo

DisneyLover83 said:


> I just wrapped up my second phone interview for the Finance Positions. My interviewer was a Director of Finance and was very personable and easy to talk to on the phone. Now back to the waiting game!
> 
> Good Luck everyone!



Oh that's so good for you! What kind of questions did you have? And you said there was only one person? Did he ask you a lot of financial knowledge like how to analyse the balance sheet or how to forcast the financial performance?


----------



## dkmulder

I would just like to post a bit of hope for those of you who have _not_ heard anything yet.  I know exactly how you feel, but don't give up!  Last semester, I didn't even get a screening interview although I knew I was qualified and fully capable of doing an excellent job at any of the internships I applied for.  Still, the semester came and went without a word, except the 'thank you for applying, however we have chosen someone who is more closely qualified.'  This semester, I didn't even want to apply because I remember the stress from just a few months ago, and I will say it hurt to see everyone else getting not only screening interviews, but also department interviews and eventually offers.  It sucked, big time.  I promised myself I would not do it again, but through circumstances and the way the cards fell, I did.

The silver lining here is that this time around I have had a screening interview and have 2 department interviews scheduled (I almost feel guilty).  So don't give up!  I'm not sure what the deal is, I really haven't changed my resume and certainly not my application, all that much.  But this time, there has been a lot of activity in only a couple of weeks.

So just keep in mind, if you don't hear anything this time, don't give up!  Try to think that maybe this isn't your time (I know it is actually working out wonderfully for me this semester, as I have next semester off before I can start my student teaching - which I would have been set back farther had I went this semester).  I know it hurts to see others getting calls, but that doesn't mean you are not qualified or that you won't have an opportunity next semester.  It sucks, for sure, but do yourself a favor and apply again next semester.

I feel like I'm posting this a bit early as there is still plenty of time, but I remember what it was like last time to see others talking of their interviews and wanted to say something to those who are still waiting.  Hopefully, if these boards are any indication, there aren't as many people applying this time and we will all get calls or emails in the next couple of weeks


----------



## LSUFAN1103

Has anyone heard back from MI interviews yet?!  This wait is killing me...


----------



## Solayedbacc

LSUFAN1103 said:


> Has anyone heard back from MI interviews yet?!  This wait is killing me...



not yet  

what roles did you pick? 

always curious to see what people pick


----------



## sneekypeeks

I am still waiting for the catering MI and the special events (fairytale wedding/youth groups).  Have nto seen anyone mention those either.


----------



## hokieproud

LSUFAN1103 said:


> Has anyone heard back from MI interviews yet?!  This wait is killing me...



No I haven't heard anything from anyone yet either.  It sucks.
But they told me I wouldn't hear anything until the first or second week of November.


----------



## DsnyGrl05

So today is the last day to apply for some of the internships...including the CP alumni application.  Maybe we will all start to hear some news soon!!


----------



## JessRawls

hey hokieproud....I am at JMU! whats up neighbor!?  just trying to lighten the mood since everyone is nervously on edge!


----------



## dkmulder

Well, I just finished one of my interviews and I don't think it went so well.  I can't exactly say why, except that it was a panel and I can recall others in the past feeling the same way when they finished theirs.  It is unnerving.  I'm still tense.  I did the best I could and answered all the questions, which I was so unprepared for (another reason I don't think I did all that well).  I just don't know - I was so nervous before hand, it felt like I was being called into the principal's office.

Time to turn that frown upside down, I have another interview next week that I am feeling much more confident about.


----------



## kmg148

If you don't mind me asking, would you be able to share some of the questions? (Even in a PM if you don't feel comfortable sharing here)


----------



## Disneygirl86

Has anyone been invited to interview for the CP Alum only internships yet (besides the initial interview)?


----------



## DsnyGrl05

Disneygirl86 said:


> Has anyone been invited to interview for the CP Alum only internships yet (besides the initial interview)?




No not yet!  That's what I applied for too, and I had my initial interview but nothing else.  But the last day to apply was Friday, so maybe we'll hear something soon!  Good luck!


----------



## dkmulder

I have an interview this week for a cp alum internship.  It's for the youth education facilitator position, which you also had to audition for, which may be the only reason why I heard back so quickly (auditions were either in person or through video, both of which were due before the deadline to apply - so I don't know how they are handling that).  From the sounds of it, this may be the only week this particular position is interviewing, but I have heard others will be interviewing for the next several weeks.  Hopefully we will all hear something this week or next.  Other than this one, I haven't heard back from any of the other cp alum internships I applied for.


----------



## GiAnnie

So I had my interview for Retail MI on Friday. It was really super short, so not sure how good or bad of a sign that is. I think I did alright, but I haven't thought about it too much (thank goodness) because I got a head cold Thursday night and have been in bed all weekend! Now I have a midterm to study for that is on Tuesday. Hopefully the stress of school will help distract me from waiting for Disney news!

Hopefully we will see some movement this week on the other PIs since they all had a deadline on Friday!


----------



## disneygirl716

The link under my workbench for the internship is no longer "clickable". Does anyone know what that means??


----------



## kmg148

Maybe it's because the internships are now closed to new applicants? That's all I can think of.


----------



## vamoose27

That's exactly what it means. I applied for a few that have been closed and one that for some reason is still open. 

The position I applied for that's still open is still 'clickable.'
The positions I applied for that are closed aren't 'clickable' anymore.


----------



## spectroaddy

Here is hoping for good news for everyone starting tomorrow, good luck!!!! Everyone!!!!! Hopefully our wait will be over soon!!!!


----------



## disneygirl716

I thought so too... My friend told me that two others she had applied for had also closed, but they were still clickable.  What is going to happen tomorrow, or is that just good luck to whomever will get a call?


----------



## vamoose27

Tell your friend to look and see if they're still posted, because the one I had was supposed to be closed but is still up -- even though it still lists that it closes on Oct. 23rd.


----------



## hokieproud

has anyone been offered an MI?


----------



## TiffLuvsDisney

I applied Friday for the CP Alumni positions and got my rejection letter on Monday. Talk about quick service!


----------



## vamoose27

That's pretty crazy... what did you apply for?


----------



## hokieproud

TiffLuvsDisney said:


> I applied Friday for the CP Alumni positions and got my rejection letter on Monday. Talk about quick service!



A couple of us got that same letter to.  Did it say that they found people who were more qualified?  And what positions did it say were listed that you weren't accepted for?  Did it just say the WDW CP Alumni Positions only?

Cause we had talked about that before.  And we think that the individual posts hold more precedent over that one.  So unless it listed that you weren't accepted to the individual positions you applied for then you should probably hear something else.  

I forgot who, but they said that they received that email but also received emails from for individual positions.

Or at least thats what I'm hoping.  Otherwise my hopes were long gone a while ago.  Ha


----------



## Ayame

I got a call today from Disney setting up a second phone interview!! It happens on Friday, I am so excited!

Dawn


----------



## DisneyLover83

Ayame said:


> I got a call today from Disney setting up a second phone interview!! It happens on Friday, I am so excited!
> 
> Dawn



Good Luck! I had mine last week and my interviewer was very personable so try not to stress about it


----------



## JessRawls

Ayame said:


> I got a call today from Disney setting up a second phone interview!! It happens on Friday, I am so excited!
> 
> Dawn



Congrats!! what dept. is your interview for??


----------



## bigtex

Hey so Im an engineering student, and emailed out my resume then i got a call from an engineering department, they interviewed me and told me that i would be contacted by HR, so then i got an email to fill out a background check then when i turned that in, I got another email saying that casting is gonna call me soon. Does this mean i got the internship?


----------



## dkmulder

bigtex said:


> Hey so Im an engineering student, and emailed out my resume then i got a call from an engineering department, they interviewed me and told me that i would be contacted by HR, so then i got an email to fill out a background check then when i turned that in, I got another email saying that casting is gonna call me soon. Does this mean i got the internship?



It cetainly sounds like it.  Usually, once you get to the background check, it means you are in unless something comes up with it.  They only run the background checks on those they are looking to employ.  And, casting are the ones who hand out the official offers.  If you hadn't gotten in, you would recieve a rejection email and your information would never have been forwarded to casting.  However, from seasons past, casting can take forever to get back to you, but I'd plan on going since it sounds like it is all but official at this point.


----------



## secondstarlight

bigtex said:


> Hey so Im an engineering student, and emailed out my resume then i got a call from an engineering department, they interviewed me and told me that i would be contacted by HR, so then i got an email to fill out a background check then when i turned that in, I got another email saying that casting is gonna call me soon. Does this mean i got the internship?




That certainly sounds promising...was your interview a panel interview or was it just an initial screening interview? (I would be excited if I received an e-mail stating that HR was going to call me!)

Speaking of hearing back from internships....has anyone heard anything from animal programs? I wonder when they will start to send out acceptances or rejections...


----------



## dkmulder

secondstarlight said:


> Speaking of hearing back from internships....has anyone heard anything from animal programs? I wonder when they will start to send out acceptances or rejections...



I've had an interview with animal programs this past Friday.  They said they would be interviewing for the next few weeks yet and they would have decisions out by December 10.  Other departments, from what my screening interviewer said, should have their decisions in to casting by mid November, but even then, casting will then handle the offers and we could hear any time from mid November through sometime in December.


----------



## bigtex

secondstarlight said:


> That certainly sounds promising...was your interview a panel interview or was it just an initial screening interview? (I would be excited if I received an e-mail stating that HR was going to call me!)
> 
> Speaking of hearing back from internships....has anyone heard anything from animal programs? I wonder when they will start to send out acceptances or rejections...




My interview was by one lady, who was an actual engineer, and she  knew the job description. She was way chill and I actually did part of the interview riding my bike, they called me way out of the blue, I had just emailed my resume to a preety random email on the website. It must be easier for engineers, cause no joke the interview was preety non technical, and the lady was super down to earth. I am sure its harder for nonengineers, since disney doesnt pay the most competitive wages, If i accept my offer im sure it will be for 1/4th of what i could be making in oil and gas. Good luck everyone.


----------



## secondstarlight

dkmulder said:


> I've had an interview with animal programs this past Friday.  They said they would be interviewing for the next few weeks yet and they would have decisions out by December 10.  Other departments, from what my screening interviewer said, should have their decisions in to casting by mid November, but even then, casting will then handle the offers and we could hear any time from mid November through sometime in December.




Thanks for the info! When I interviewed they mentioned they were still at the beginning of the process...I was just wondering how far along they had come since then.

Though I do hope to find out sooner rather than later...patience is difficult when it comes to Disney!


----------



## Sorahana

TiffLuvsDisney said:


> I applied Friday for the CP Alumni positions and got my rejection letter on Monday. Talk about quick service!



I got the rejection letter several weeks after my interview for the CP Alumni positions (I applied for three of those), so I feel you...but that's nuts that they rejected you that quickly without even a screening interview .


----------



## Mari110

i'm super nervous.. i have yet to hear from Disney!! 

i applied to 2 alumni only PI positions and a marketing planning internship. the screening interview went okay it was back in Oct 4.

she told me i would have to wait till the end of Oct to find out if i get into the alumni only positions, and for the other internship i would have to wait for a e-mail with either a rejection or for setting up a second interview.

the time has gone sooooo slow!  hopefully i'll hear from them this week! *crossing-fingers* LOL!


----------



## kay615

I interviewed 10/20 and accepted an offer for ops management on 10/26. I won't find out where I'm working until next week. The wait is killing me!


----------



## Ayame

JessRawls said:


> Congrats!! what dept. is your interview for??



Accounting & Finance. I had checked my phone randomly and saw that I had missed a call at a 407 area code I immediately was excited but then I thought that they said I wouldn't know anything until early November so I started to panic thinking maybe they are calling to reject me. But the message said that they wanted to set up a second interview. The person who set up the interview was very nice, she said it would be 30 minutes and with one person. I would be very nervous with like a panel interview like some of the others have had. It will be on Friday!

Dawn


----------



## sneekypeeks

kay615 said:


> I interviewed 10/20 and accepted an offer for ops management on 10/26. I won't find out where I'm working until next week. The wait is killing me!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## secondstarlight

kay615 said:


> I interviewed 10/20 and accepted an offer for ops management on 10/26. I won't find out where I'm working until next week. The wait is killing me!




Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## GiAnnie

kay615 said:


> I interviewed 10/20 and accepted an offer for ops management on 10/26. I won't find out where I'm working until next week. The wait is killing me!



Congrats!  I am happy to see offers starting to go out!! I want to hear from retail MI soon! 

And I have heard nothing about any of my finance positions... wonder if I am out of the running for those.


----------



## Ayame

GiAnnie said:


> Congrats!  I am happy to see offers starting to go out!! I want to hear from retail MI soon!
> 
> And I have heard nothing about any of my finance positions... wonder if I am out of the running for those.



Which finance positions did you apply for?


----------



## DisneyLover83

GiAnnie said:


> Congrats!  I am happy to see offers starting to go out!! I want to hear from retail MI soon!
> 
> And I have heard nothing about any of my finance positions... wonder if I am out of the running for those.



I had my second interview for Finance/ Accounting last Thursday and I was told decisions would be made the first week in November.


----------



## Sophia_1212

kay615 said:


> I interviewed 10/20 and accepted an offer for ops management on 10/26. I won't find out where I'm working until next week. The wait is killing me!



Congrat Kay. 
I just finished my 2nd interview with room and related MI, which I did bad on. I was told I would get the result on mid November. 

I had a male and female interviewers. Anyone have an room and related interview? Hows did your interview went?


----------



## dkmulder

I just finished my second 2nd interview with the YES program.  I think it went really well, much better than my first 2nd interview.  They only asked maybe 5 questions and were done by the 7 minute mark, but then I asked my questions and they told me what would happen from there.  There were only about a dozen of us interviewing and they said they would have their decisions made today, but regardless of whether I get it or not I might not know until November 28th.  THey are sending their decisions, those that made it and those that did not, to casting and I will hear one way or the other from casting.  Time to bring out the Disney Shakes once again  Why can't  happen to us and transport us through the next month.


----------



## secondstarlight

I'm glad your interview went well! That's always a good feeling.

Good Luck!


----------



## dkmulder

One more quick thing I learned.  I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but this may clear up some of the confusion on whether or not the rejection letters for the cp alumni postion is for one of the positions you applied for, or all.  They told me I may not hear right away even if I was turned down, because other departments might still be considering me.  So, until all the roles I applied for under the cp alumni internship rejected me, I would not recieve a rejection email.  However, this doesn't mean you are rejected for the other roles you applied for, just the ones checked on the list from the cp alumni application.


----------



## JessRawls

dkmulder said:


> One more quick thing I learned.  I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but this may clear up some of the confusion on whether or not the rejection letters for the cp alumni postion is for one of the positions you applied for, or all.  They told me I may not hear right away even if I was turned down, because other departments might still be considering me.  So, until all the roles I applied for under the cp alumni internship rejected me, I would not recieve a rejection email.  However, this doesn't mean you are rejected for the other roles you applied for, just the ones checked on the list from the cp alumni application.



Im just going to tell myself that not hearing anything is a good thing ...right?  there is still hope!


----------



## dkmulder

I think it's a good thing, I hope anyways.  I haven't heard of too many people on hear hearing about the cp alumni positions, most of what I've heard about are internships outside of the cp alumni positions.  The one that I heard from was one that I had to audition for as well, so I think that's why I heard.  Hopefully, our screening interviews may replace a lot of the 2nd round interviews this time.  I know my interviewer said that she would be asking a lot of the questions from departments that I applied for, and my interview was about an hour long with about a million questions- I guess I applied for a lot


----------



## DsnyGrl05

I'm hoping the same thing...that no news (so far) is good news.  I applied for 2 CP Alumni positions and haven't heard anything since my 1st interview.  Hopefully we'll start hearing things SOON!


----------



## bigtex

dkmulder said:


> I just finished my second 2nd interview with the YES program.  I think it went really well, much better than my first 2nd interview.  They only asked maybe 5 questions and were done by the 7 minute mark, but then I asked my questions and they told me what would happen from there.  There were only about a dozen of us interviewing and they said they would have their decisions made today, but regardless of whether I get it or not I might not know until November 28th.  THey are sending their decisions, those that made it and those that did not, to casting and I will hear one way or the other from casting.  Time to bring out the Disney Shakes once again  Why can't  happen to us and transport us through the next month.



So casting is the one that says yes or no, and do they make everyone fill out a biographical summary or only those who got jobs? I'm still not sure if I got a jobs or not.


----------



## Oh_Our_Hearts

Im so glad I stumbled upon this board! Ive been looking for somewhere to discuss or get more info about PI's everywhere, there are tons of blogs and such about the cp but not much about PIs. Anyway I got accepted Yesterday as a Conservation Education Presenter in Animal Kingdom!!!! Im so excited, has anyone else been accepted by animal programs or any other department?Id love to get to know everyone and discuss all of this exciting stuff! Good Luck to everyone still waiting to hear back!


----------



## americangeiko

Congrats to all those who got offers.


----------



## dkmulder

bigtex said:


> So casting is the one that says yes or no, and do they make everyone fill out a biographical summary or only those who got jobs? I'm still not sure if I got a jobs or not.



I'm not sure what you mean by biographical summary?  Casting is the department that will contact you with the official offer, however, many departments choose to let you know when they decide, but they don't have to.  The department I interviewed with today said they will not contact anybody to let them know, they leave it entirely up to casting to let you know.  But I have heard of several other departments that do let you know ahead of time, but casting will still be in touch with you, just later.  What internships did you apply for?  And they asked you to fill out a biographical summary? Interesting.


----------



## dkmulder

Oh_Our_Hearts said:


> Im so glad I stumbled upon this board! Ive been looking for somewhere to discuss or get more info about PI's everywhere, there are tons of blogs and such about the cp but not much about PIs. Anyway I got accepted Yesterday as a Conservation Education Presenter in Animal Kingdom!!!! Im so excited, has anyone else been accepted by animal programs or any other department?Id love to get to know everyone and discuss all of this exciting stuff! Good Luck to everyone still waiting to hear back!



Congratulations!  I also applied to AP Conservation Education and had my 2nd interview last Friday, but I really doubt I will get it.  I don't think the interview went that well.  But that's okay, my interview today with my top choice kicked butt.  When did you interview?


----------



## Oh_Our_Hearts

Thanks! I interviewed about two weeks ago. Whats your first choice? Good Luck with it! Also,who else is applying for housing? and does anyone know if PI's all live in Northbridge or Patterson....Ive found tons of video tours of Vista Way and a few for Patterson but nothing about Northbridge. I wish I could just go down there now nd check everything out!


----------



## secondstarlight

Oh_Our_Hearts said:


> Im so glad I stumbled upon this board! Ive been looking for somewhere to discuss or get more info about PI's everywhere, there are tons of blogs and such about the cp but not much about PIs. Anyway I got accepted Yesterday as a Conservation Education Presenter in Animal Kingdom!!!! Im so excited, has anyone else been accepted by animal programs or any other department?Id love to get to know everyone and discuss all of this exciting stuff! Good Luck to everyone still waiting to hear back!



One of the internships I applied for was also as a Conservation Education Intern...but I've yet to hear anything back. (It HAS, however, only been a few days since the deadline closed). You are so lucky to hear back so soon!!Congrats!! Do you mind if I ask you how you heard back from them? (Was it by phone, e-mail, or letter?) Hopefully more good news will follow for the rest of us!


----------



## Oh_Our_Hearts

I was contacted by email and asked when would be the best time for the recruiting manager to call me, she asked me a few questions (like whether I would be available the whole time and would adhere to the disney look ect.) and then offered me the position. Hopefully this means they will start contacting you and everyone else soon!


----------



## jeff318

I got the rejection email for the retail MI today. I'm not overly devastated, since I thought that the interview really didn't convey my true dedication and fit for the role.  I'm still waiting to hear back from the CP alumni internships, but I've accepted the CP anyway.


----------



## secondstarlight

Oh_Our_Hearts said:


> I was contacted by email and asked when would be the best time for the recruiting manager to call me, she asked me a few questions (like whether I would be available the whole time and would adhere to the disney look ect.) and then offered me the position. Hopefully this means they will start contacting you and everyone else soon!



This is great news! Thanks for the information. As for your housing question...I've been reading many of the posts on this forum and it seems like the Disney housing is a great option. It seems relatively inexpensive compared to offsite housing and Disney has transportation right from the housing complexes. If I got accepted I would definitely choose Disney housing! It's great to hear that some people already are getting offers from Animal Programs...such an exciting time!


----------



## secondstarlight

Oh_Our_Hearts said:


> Thanks! I interviewed about two weeks ago. Whats your first choice? Good Luck with it! Also,who else is applying for housing? and does anyone know if PI's all live in Northbridge or Patterson....Ive found tons of video tours of Vista Way and a few for Patterson but nothing about Northbridge. I wish I could just go down there now nd check everything out!



Ahh...I see that I didn't exactly answer your question...from what I've read, if PIs apply for Disney housing they are assigned to a building in Patterson Court...hopefully some other people on this forum can tell me if I'm right or wrong!


----------



## americangeiko

secondstarlight said:


> Ahh...I see that I didn't exactly answer your question...from what I've read, if PIs apply for Disney housing they are assigned to a building in Patterson Court...hopefully some other people on this forum can tell me if I'm right or wrong!



It's Patterson.  They used to house PIs in Northbridge until Fall last year when the economic crunch set in.  There's one whole building at Patterson for MIs, everything else is regular CPs.


----------



## vamoose27

americangeiko said:


> It's Patterson.  They used to house PIs in Northbridge until Fall last year when the economic crunch set in.  There's one whole building at Patterson for MIs, everything else is regular CPs.



You mean PIs. MIs are absolutely not allowed to stay in company housing.


----------



## spectroaddy

I have heard of people getting a MI retail and congrats!!! I'm just wondering, why I have not received a rejection, I was told I would not go to the next round of interview, but no rejections.Also, does anyone know when we are suppose to hear back from CP alumni positions??? I have heard many rumors saying that will we will know by end of october, early november. Even some say last of november, does anyone know anything???


----------



## bigtex

so has anyone had to fill out a biographical summary too? Is it ok if you don't live in the Disney Housing, is there ok parking for employees? Can you bike to work?


----------



## Ayame

I'm just curious, those who thought they did "bad" on the interview, what about it did you think was bad? I'm so nervous...

Dawn


----------



## Oh_Our_Hearts

americangeiko said:


> It's Patterson.  They used to house PIs in Northbridge until Fall last year when the economic crunch set in.  There's one whole building at Patterson for MIs, everything else is regular CPs.


Nice! especially since Ive heard a lot of things about NOrthbridge being a little bit sketchy and theres a lot more info about Patterson out there. It looks like the bedrooms are pretty tiny but everything else seems really nice!

and no, you dont have to live in company housing... and im assuming they wouldn't have any problem with people biking to work


----------



## dkmulder

bigtex said:


> so has anyone had to fill out a biographical summary too? Is it ok if you don't live in the Disney Housing, is there ok parking for employees? Can you bike to work?



You do not have to live in Disney housing, in fact, a lot choose not to.  Someone earlier said there is transportation for those living in Disney housing; it is only for CP's, PI's can not use the transportation last I knew.  You can bike to work, but I hope you are in really good shape as all things Disney are very spread apart and far away - unless you work at Downtown Disney, that may not be so bad to bike to.  And even if you do choose to live in Disney housing, in years past it was a lottery system, so you may still not get it, although I have never really heard of this being a problem.  The parking for employees varies greatly by location.  For example, if you work at MK, you will park at West Clock and need to take the bus to MK.  If you work at one of the resorts, you can park right at the resort - it all depends where you work but there is parking everywhere as far as I know.

What postition did you apply for to have to fill out a biographical summary?  I have never heard of this and am curious.


----------



## vamoose27

dkmulder said:


> The parking for employees varies greatly by location.  For example, if you work at MK, you will park at West Clock and need to take the bus to MK.



Even if you worked at MK, you probably wouldn't park at West Clock unless you just wanted to. Management and Professional cast have their own parking lot -- the Pluto Lot. It's sort of close to Space Mountain, and then you would take a bus over to backstage at Main Street. You have to have a special pass to get on the bus.


----------



## glendalais

dkmulder said:


> You do not have to live in Disney housing, in fact, a lot choose not to.  Someone earlier said there is transportation for those living in Disney housing; it is only for CP's, PI's can not use the transportation last I knew.  You can bike to work, but I hope you are in really good shape as all things Disney are very spread apart and far away - unless you work at Downtown Disney, that may not be so bad to bike to.  And even if you do choose to live in Disney housing, in years past it was a lottery system, so you may still not get it, although I have never really heard of this being a problem.  The parking for employees varies greatly by location.  For example, if you work at MK, you will park at West Clock and need to take the bus to MK.  If you work at one of the resorts, you can park right at the resort - it all depends where you work but there is parking everywhere as far as I know.
> 
> What postition did you apply for to have to fill out a biographical summary?  I have never heard of this and am curious.



Actually, it's almost mandatory to have a car if you're not in C&IP Housing. The roads on Disney Property, particularly thoroughfares like World Dr. and BVD, aren't for the most part made for biking. You are taking a real safety risk biking on them, not to mention the great distance between things.

Lynx does provide bus service to the _Walt Disney World_ Resort, but like most of Lynx's other services throughout Central Florida, it isn't the most convenient way of getting places. We had one new hire in my area (new to Florida, obviously) who tried to use Public Transport to get to Disney from Altamonte Springs/Seminole County - he obviously has left to seek other employment nearer to home.

Cast Parking is available at all Disney worksites property-wide. The nice thing about being a PI/Salaried/O&T Cast Member is that you get special parking in some areas. Some areas let you drive in and park backstage (DHS is a big one on this), and some areas (MK) have seperate parking areas for O&T/Salaried Cast.


----------



## secondstarlight

dkmulder said:


> You do not have to live in Disney housing, in fact, a lot choose not to.  Someone earlier said there is transportation for those living in Disney housing; it is only for CP's, PI's can not use the transportation last I knew.  You can bike to work, but I hope you are in really good shape as all things Disney are very spread apart and far away - unless you work at Downtown Disney, that may not be so bad to bike to.  And even if you do choose to live in Disney housing, in years past it was a lottery system, so you may still not get it, although I have never really heard of this being a problem.  The parking for employees varies greatly by location.  For example, if you work at MK, you will park at West Clock and need to take the bus to MK.  If you work at one of the resorts, you can park right at the resort - it all depends where you work but there is parking everywhere as far as I know.
> 
> What postition did you apply for to have to fill out a biographical summary?  I have never heard of this and am curious.




So PIs can not even use the transportation to visit the parks when they are not working? I know that they need transportation to get to work, but do you always have to drive to the theme parks yourself?


----------



## disneygirl716

To be honest... having some kind of vehicle during the college program made things so much easier. Once you get to the parks you can always use their transportation to park hop. Even if you don't have a car, you will easily make freinds with people that do!! Don't worry about that!!!


----------



## secondstarlight

That's true...I've got a car so it would be no problem. Transportation between the parks IS very easy. When I go to WDW we park our car at EPCOT and use buses or the monorail to get everywhere else. It would just be nice to save a little gas sometimes.


----------



## Ayame

I just finished up my second interview. He said that it would be the final interview, that there isn't a face to face interview. I think it went well, I wish I had answered the technical questions better but I'm sure everyone wishes they could have the questions in advance...  

Dawn


----------



## dkmulder

So I've got a question about the workbench.  Has anybody's ever changed for anything?  Besides the links no longer working because the deadlines have passed, nothing ever changes on mine.  Even when I have interviews scheduled, I thought those at least would show up under the interview section, but nothing.  I'm beginning to think intern hopefulls don't really go through the workbench process that maybe other hopefull cast members do.  I have always noticed people placing a lot of emphasis on what happens on their workbench, but I've never actually heard anything happen to anybody's.  Anybody out there that has been offered an internship ever see any change?


----------



## Ayame

dkmulder said:


> So I've got a question about the workbench.  Has anybody's ever changed for anything?  Besides the links no longer working because the deadlines have passed, nothing ever changes on mine.  Even when I have interviews scheduled, I thought those at least would show up under the interview section, but nothing.  I'm beginning to think intern hopefulls don't really go through the workbench process that maybe other hopefull cast members do.  I have always noticed people placing a lot of emphasis on what happens on their workbench, but I've never actually heard anything happen to anybody's.  Anybody out there that has been offered an internship ever see any change?



I haven't noticed mine change either. I was expecting at least the interview dates and times to be updated but so far none of the interviews have appeared on my workbench.

Dawn


----------



## dkmulder

Ayame said:


> I haven't noticed mine change either. I was expecting at least the interview dates and times to be updated but so far none of the interviews have appeared on my workbench.
> 
> Dawn



Yeah, that's what I thought.  I'm glad to hear your interview went well.  What did you apply for?  My interview, the one I think went well, wasn't even 48 hours ago and I am going crazy waiting.


----------



## DisneyLover83

Ayame said:


> I just finished up my second interview. He said that it would be the final interview, that there isn't a face to face interview. I think it went well, I wish I had answered the technical questions better but I'm sure everyone wishes they could have the questions in advance...
> 
> Dawn



What positions did you apply for in Finance/Accounting? During my second interview I can not recall being asked one technical question, it was basically 35 minutes of "getting to know you and then detailed discussion of the job duties". My interviewer was a woman so I know we didn't have the same person, maybe they get to pick what they ask you about


----------



## secondstarlight

Will Disney casting only contact professional interns with offers during the normal 9-5 business week (Mon-Fri)?


----------



## Ayame

dkmulder said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought.  I'm glad to hear your interview went well.  What did you apply for?  My interview, the one I think went well, wasn't even 48 hours ago and I am going crazy waiting.



I applied for:

1. Reporting and analysis internship 
2. Advisory & assurance
3. Revenue and Currency Control


----------



## Ayame

DisneyLover83 said:


> What positions did you apply for in Finance/Accounting? During my second interview I can not recall being asked one technical question, it was basically 35 minutes of "getting to know you and then detailed discussion of the job duties". My interviewer was a woman so I know we didn't have the same person, maybe they get to pick what they ask you about



1. Reporting and analysis internship 
2. Advisory & assurance - auditing
3. Revenue and Currency Control 

He actually hadn't asked any technical questions in the beginning but he called me back. He said "when I present you in front of the department I don't want them to ask ME these questions and I say "I don't know"" So he appologized for having to call me back. I have to admit it did throw me off a bit and so I forgot the "Cash Flow Summary" when he asked me what documents are included in financial statements.


----------



## DisneyLover83

Ayame said:


> He actually hadn't asked any technical questions in the beginning but he called me back. He said "when I present you in front of the department I don't want them to ask ME these questions and I say "I don't know"" So he appologized for having to call me back. I have to admit it did throw me off a bit and so I forgot the "Cash Flow Summary" when he asked me what documents are included in financial statements.



Wow,  calling me back would have thrown me off! I'm sure you did great!


----------



## bigtex

Got a call back yesterday, at 12 during my combustion class, so i didn't answer but noticed it was orange county. I called back after class and baddabing baddaboong I got my PI. Engineering PI at Walt Disney World. They only gave me 24 hours to accept or deny, so i accepted. You all should of been engineers cause from what it seems it makes it a lot easier, Ive never worked for Disney before I put in my resume, had a 20 minute non technical interview and I got the job, gotta love it. As for everyone else good luck hope to see you all there. They did ask me if i could adhere to some look policy and i was like im preety clean cut so i was like I assume so, then she asked me if i had piercings or tatoos and besides the huge tribal across my face I said no (JK). The only differnece is they asked me if could provide my own trasportation casue im assuming the manufacturing facilities are not in the stop for the bus. They asked me if I wanted housing, and I had no clue, so she said say yes and then you can back out later. 400 bucks is preety steep to share a room. Are theses places like dorm atmosphere with something to do always or just appartments? I also realized i need to rewatch alot of disney movies from here to january.


----------



## secondstarlight

Congrats bigtex! That's awesome! Hopefully the rest of us will be as lucky as you.


----------



## fswm

hey guys!
soo my interview was almost a month ago and i havent heard BOO 
i applied for - event assistant MK
                 - distribution/marketing event planning
                 -disney VC sales assistant
the interview (i thought) went really well and DID ask a bunch of technical questions and scenarios. she said i would "hear" by mid-november a accept or reject...but i haven't even heard anything about a second interview? 

is anyone else in the same boat????
and when we do heat something, is it via USmail or e-mail or phone?!


----------



## graygables

Hey gang,
I know it's hard to wait (believe me, I know!  ), but I can tell you the answer will come when it comes and not a minute before.  Little consolation, I'm sure.  Last Fall, it dragged on and on and on, well past the "deadlines" before many/most of the PI/MIs were outright cancelled. The workbench is pretty much meaningless for clues of what's going on.  The link will no longer be clickable once the app deadline is passed. After that, it's not worth looking at again.  IME, jobs didn't drop off until they'd been there 90 days.

My understanding/experience is that rejections come via email, offers via phone call.  My phone call was a bit unusual as I had been caught up in the mess from last Fall, but did receive an offer for the current term (which I am currently enjoying!)  I just looked and I received the "no longer available" email on 12/17 of last year, so well past any deadlines I'd been given.  These things have to go through a process that is not always straightforward and the PI/MIs become more and more competitive every term, making decisions more complex.

Patience, young ones, you will have your answer soon .  Carpe diem, in the meantime, and don't wish the days away!


----------



## vamoose27

fswm said:


> hey guys!
> the interview (i thought) went really well and DID ask a bunch of technical questions and scenarios. she said i would "hear" by mid-november a accept or reject...but i haven't even heard anything about a second interview?




During my CP alumni interview (and some others have backed this up), the interviewer said there may not be second interviews for alumni positions. So maybe don't worry so much about not having heard anything about another interview at this point. Unless you get a rejection or you hear of someone else getting calls about those internships it's still up in the air.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I have not heard anything about the ones I applied for either.  I did  catering management, and the social media/marketing (fairytale weddings/youth groups) PI's.  I have not seen or heard of anyone else who has applied for these.  I am taking no news as good news.  No rejection letter means I might get the call any day!

Hang in there guys, we can do anything for a month.


----------



## Sophia_1212

I got accepted to the MI for Room and Related today!! 

Anyone got accepted to MI yet?? My first day of work start on 1/14.


----------



## Oh_Our_Hearts

Congrats! what exactly is an MI, how is it different than a PI? just out of curiosity


----------



## TiffLuvsDisney

Sorahana said:


> I got the rejection letter several weeks after my interview for the CP Alumni positions (I applied for three of those), so I feel you...but that's nuts that they rejected you that quickly without even a screening interview .



Sorry, I actually did have the screening interview. The rejection letter said that they received my resume and have decided to go with more qualified applicants so I called and they told me that I was rejected for all three positions I applied for.


----------



## TiffLuvsDisney

hokieproud said:


> A couple of us got that same letter to.  Did it say that they found people who were more qualified?  And what positions did it say were listed that you weren't accepted for?  Did it just say the WDW CP Alumni Positions only?
> 
> Cause we had talked about that before.  And we think that the individual posts hold more precedent over that one.  So unless it listed that you weren't accepted to the individual positions you applied for then you should probably hear something else.
> 
> I forgot who, but they said that they received that email but also received emails from for individual positions.
> 
> Or at least thats what I'm hoping.  Otherwise my hopes were long gone a while ago.  Ha



Yeah the email said "based on my resume" they have found other more qualified applicants. I actually called and the person over the phone said I was declined for all three positions. They could be wrong but who knows??


----------



## graygables

Oh_Our_Hearts said:


> Congrats! what exactly is an MI, how is it different than a PI? just out of curiosity



An MI is a management internship.  A PI is a professional internship.  MIs are salaried while (I believe) PIs are hourly.  MIs cannot live in Disney housing, which is an option for PIs.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Congratulations on the offer!  Very exciting times!


----------



## AndyCP

Sophia_1212 said:


> I got accepted to the MI for Room and Related today!!
> 
> Anyone got accepted to MI yet?? My first day of work start on 1/14.



Casting called you on a Sunday?


----------



## sneekypeeks

Had a girl on facebook get called yesterday too.  The call can apparently come at any time.  Not sure how I feel about that honestly.  Saturdays and Sundays used to be a non obsessing time since i figured they wouldn't call.  

Only another month of this.


----------



## spectroaddy

Hey guys, just thinking most of who did interviews for CP alumni was told, that we would hear by early november, do you think this week starting is it??? I'm hoping it is, so I can get back to my academics and stop being so anxious.


----------



## DsnyGrl05

I reallllllly hope so!!  I was told early November too...so let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Sophia_1212

AndyCP said:


> Casting called you on a Sunday?



Yup she called me on sunday (today). I believe they will start soon. She was asking about questions such as have you ever conduct a crime, or do you have reliable transportation. Then she told me the position I got accepted for and I will get an e-mail around tuesday or Weds to fill something out (I wasn't paying attention).

Good luck Andy, I wish you the best. For now I only know one girl on facebook that got the same MI as mine except she interview earlier then me.


----------



## Ayame

Does anyone know what the salary for the positions are?

Dawn


----------



## scubasam

I am so glad I stumbled upon this discussion! I feel like I have combed the entire interweb for info on the PI program, but I mostly found information regarding the CP. 

Anyways, congrats to all of you who have been accepted as PIs!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Welcome Scuba!  

The salary for Management is $600ish/week.

THe other PI's are anywhere from $8 - (?)

Others might be able to fill in the question marks.


----------



## Sophia_1212

Ayame said:


> Does anyone know what the salary for the positions are?
> 
> Dawn



Management internship is $615 per week now.


----------



## graygables

Sophia_1212 said:


> Management internship is $615 per week now.


Just don't forget to cut the taxes.


----------



## Sophia_1212

graygables said:


> Just don't forget to cut the taxes.



Thats so true. I was estimating the costing for rent, insurance and etc and realize I have to pay taxes...
I could see myself working double shift and overtime.

Anyone know if Coral Clay is a good place to live, I heard some bad review??


----------



## graygables

Sophia_1212 said:


> Thats so true. I was estimating the costing for rent, insurance and etc and realize I have to pay taxes...
> I could see myself working double shift and overtime.
> 
> Anyone know if Coral Clay is a good place to live, I heard some bad review??



Yeah, death and taxes. 

Coral Cay, I've heard some pretty horrific tales from there, but understand they got new management.

Word of caution (although the new bill Obama signed will help), but be wary of places that may be going into foreclosure.  Look around and try to get a sense of an area.  We lived in Fiesta Key, which was great in January, but over the year has gone downhill and fast.  Our landlord went into foreclosure (and is denying it to this day, even though I have the court papers) so we recently moved (had to sign a 6mo lease even though I only have 2 more months on the program, but I have a family to take care of).  He had paid over $250K for a 4 bedroom townhouse and hadn't made the payments since September 2008. Yeah. Ouch.  I'm guessing some of the units went dirt cheap in short sales which brought in some very unsavory neighbors (and police).


----------



## dkmulder

Okay, so I know I'm jumping the gun here, but I was wondering about what I have to do to pick up extra shifts.  This is my biggest fear if I actually do get a PI; everyone always says they will not have money for nothing.  But on top of the bills I will accrue down there, I also have bills here at home.  During my interview, one of the panelists told me I could pick up shifts off the hotline so long as I don't accrue overtime within the department, so I'm sure I will be doing that a lot.  But, it's been a few years since I've been a castmember.  Does anyone know what I'll have to do so that I can pick up shifts?  I was trained in merchanise, but don't you have to be current or something? Will I have to retake traditions and do other training as well?  I am not opposed to this at all, but I'm just wondering if they will allow me to train for something they did not hire me for.  Any advice or input will be greatly appreciated (Gray, are you there?  I know you're down there right now and have been there for a while so I thought you might have some info on this)


----------



## vamoose27

Sophia_1212 said:


> Thats so true. I was estimating the costing for rent, insurance and etc and realize I have to pay taxes...
> I could see myself working double shift and overtime.
> 
> Anyone know if Coral Clay is a good place to live, I heard some bad review??




About double shifts and overtime... 
If you're an MI and salaried you won't get the luxury of being paid more for these things.

As for Coral Cay, just make sure your landlord isn't going into foreclosure. I didn't live there, but lived about a minute or two away at Club Cortile vacation homes. I think vacation homes are a great option, really easy to live in without worrying about packing your whole life with you. You can go online to see if the property you're moving into is at least up to date on it's property taxes.

I got a puppy after my last PI though, so if I'm lucky enough to get another one in the spring I have to look for another option.


----------



## bgirl781

I applied for the Costume Design and Costumer PIs back at the end of August. I still haven't heard anything from hem at all, but reading through this thread alerted me to the workbench (which I didn't know about), and I just checked, and now only the costumer PI is on there. Does that mean I have been rejected for the costume design one? I just completed an assessment that I didn't realize I had to do. Do you think they'll contact me now? I feel so out of the loop on the whole PI thing.

Also, since I have already been accepted for the CP, am I able to get my deposit back if they choose me for this?

Oh, and on the workbench, it also says "Schedule Your Interview" but then under it, it says "No Interviews to be Scheduled." I'm thoroughly confused...


----------



## JessRawls

bgirl781 said:


> Also, since I have already been accepted for the CP, am I able to get my deposit back if they choose me for this?
> 
> ...



I called about this since I was accepted to the regular cp also.  They said that if we get the PI, we will have to pay that fee anyway, so the woman told me to pay it.  And they see the PI as a promotion so declining after you have already accepted doesnt look bad!!  hope that helps.

stiiiilllll waiting


----------



## Sophia_1212

vamoose27 said:


> About double shifts and overtime...
> If you're an MI and salaried you won't get the luxury of being paid more for these things.
> 
> As for Coral Cay, just make sure your landlord isn't going into foreclosure. I didn't live there, but lived about a minute or two away at Club Cortile vacation homes. I think vacation homes are a great option, really easy to live in without worrying about packing your whole life with you. You can go online to see if the property you're moving into is at least up to date on it's property taxes.
> 
> I got a puppy after my last PI though, so if I'm lucky enough to get another one in the spring I have to look for another option.



I know I won't get the luxury of haven't overtime pay, is the same situation here in NYC for non-union position, so I'm already prepare but completely forgot the amount of taxes I have to pay.
How much is your vacation home? I was thinking about it but it feel kind of pricey. For now I still waiting for more people to get accepted to the MI in order to see if I could room with them.

For people that got accepted did they only make you fill the form but nothing else. I heard we get the location that we work at on check in day. Is it going to be Vista Way for Management Internship too?


----------



## vamoose27

Sophia_1212 said:


> How much is your vacation home? I was thinking about it but it feel kind of pricey. For now I still waiting for more people to get accepted to the MI in order to see if I could room with them.
> 
> For people that got accepted did they only make you fill the form but nothing else. I heard we get the location that we work at on check in day. Is it going to be Vista Way for Management Internship too?



I paid $1000/ month for a 3 bedroom, fully furnished but not including utilities. Split between 3 people it really wasn't bad at all. The prices have come down now though, at least in the community I was staying in. I think paying your own utilities is sort of nice, especially since hearing about the person who's landlord wasn't actually paying the bill -- and they had to pay the whole amount to get it turned back on.

I know in Fall '08 the PIs and MIs checked in together. We got to check in at Adventurer's Club though.   They may not check in together anymore.


----------



## Sophia_1212

vamoose27 said:


> I paid $1000/ month for a 3 bedroom, fully furnished but not including utilities. Split between 3 people it really wasn't bad at all. The prices have come down now though, at least in the community I was staying in. I think paying your own utilities is sort of nice, especially since hearing about the person who's landlord wasn't actually paying the bill -- and they had to pay the whole amount to get it turned back on.
> 
> I know in Fall '08 the PIs and MIs checked in together. We got to check in at Adventurer's Club though.   They may not check in together anymore.



Thank you so much for all your info. Thats not bad for $1000 a month. I should look into that place when I leave NY. I planning to be there a week in advance to buy a use car and get familiar with driving around there.
Hopefully you will be able to find a housing, I got a dog recently too, I will miss my puppy (he doesn't like to be alone). So I'm won't be bringing him with me.


----------



## vamoose27

Sophia_1212 said:


> Hopefully you will be able to find a housing, I got a dog recently too, I will miss my puppy (he doesn't like to be alone). So I'm won't be bringing him with me.



Yea! If I get accepted, I'm just worried 
1. I won't be able to get a lease that isn't for 12 months.
2. I'll have to live in an unfurnished place since I have a dog (which is okay accept...)
3. No one will want to live with me if I have any combination of living with a dog, in an unfurnished place, with a 12 month lease, especially since Patterson is a way better option than Northbridge was.


----------



## Sophia_1212

vamoose27 said:


> Yea! If I get accepted, I'm just worried
> 1. I won't be able to get a lease that isn't for 12 months.
> 2. I'll have to live in an unfurnished place since I have a dog (which is okay accept...)
> 3. No one will want to live with me if I have any combination of living with a dog, in an unfurnished place, with a 12 month lease, especially since Patterson is a way better option than Northbridge was.



Thats true. Hopefully you get it, pretty sure you will since you did the PI already. I think part of the reason I got mine is because I was a campus rep. Can you leave your dog with your family?? I saw some website that said more than 7 month lease (not sure if its close to Disney) so it is kind of hard to find.

I hoping by the end of the internship, I get a management job or work in Disney cruise line which I have to network my way through.


----------



## JessRawls

bgirl781 said:


> I applied for the Costume Design and Costumer PIs back at the end of August. I still haven't heard anything from hem at all, but reading through this thread alerted me to the workbench (which I didn't know about), and I just checked, and now only the costumer PI is on there. Does that mean I have been rejected for the costume design one? I just completed an assessment that I didn't realize I had to do. Do you think they'll contact me now? I feel so out of the loop on the whole PI thing.



oh and also, all of the ones I applied for are still one my workbench...i dont think it matters.  I heard a lot of MI/PI were cancelled last year, so maybe thats the case??


----------



## dkmulder

bgirl781 said:


> I applied for the Costume Design and Costumer PIs back at the end of August. I still haven't heard anything from hem at all, but reading through this thread alerted me to the workbench (which I didn't know about), and I just checked, and now only the costumer PI is on there. Does that mean I have been rejected for the costume design one? I just completed an assessment that I didn't realize I had to do. Do you think they'll contact me now? I feel so out of the loop on the whole PI thing.
> 
> 
> Oh, and on the workbench, it also says "Schedule Your Interview" but then under it, it says "No Interviews to be Scheduled." I'm thoroughly confused...



    Were these non-alumni internships?  I'm assuming so since you said that the one internship left is for costumer PI, not alumni interns.  If that's the case, you do not need to set up an interview, only alumni set up the interviews themselves as far as I know.     The workbench can be confusing but it can usually be totally disregarded (other than for assessments and to click on the applied PI's for role descriptions before their deadline).    

    The 'schedule your interview/ no interviews to be scheduled' is on everybody's workbench.  As 120 days have not passed, all of the PI's you applied for should be on your workbench unless you have been rejected.
If you were rejected for anything, you should get an email letting you know, I always did.  I always got an email alerting me to fill out the assessment as well.  But it may be the case that you waited too long to fill out the assessment for the other PI so the department dropped you thinking you no longer wanted the role?  Who knows.  I would fill out that assessment as soon as possible and hope it's not too late as the deadlines are already through.  Perhaps you could even call casting and let them know of your situation.  I find it's always best to do more rather than to do less.

I hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Are we there yet?


----------



## secondstarlight

sneekypeeks said:


> Are we there yet?



I'm right there with you sneekypeeks! 


I've been trying to locate some PI blogs (specifically about animal programs) but have only discovered http://wdwpiblog.andysite.net/category/other/blog/ and http://wdwpi.blogspot.com/

Are there others?

Good news will hopefully be here soon!


----------



## DisneyLover83

sneekypeeks said:


> Are we there yet?



I hope we are almost there!  
Good Luck to all!!


----------



## americangeiko

I'm officially 'bowing out' of the MI race.

I received my last rejection notice today.

There's no hard feelings.  I'm super psyched with my DLR CP role and the other opportunities that go with returning to SoCal<--need to start looking for an agent out there!

With that said, if anyone wants to add me on my journal (link in siggy), feel free.  I'll be posting, and hopefully v-logging, my DLR experiences soon!

(DLR program is getting CRAZY too!  They're actually taking LESS than 200 people this semester! )


----------



## glendalais

dkmulder said:


> Okay, so I know I'm jumping the gun here, but I was wondering about what I have to do to pick up extra shifts.  This is my biggest fear if I actually do get a PI; everyone always says they will not have money for nothing.  But on top of the bills I will accrue down there, I also have bills here at home.  During my interview, one of the panelists told me I could pick up shifts off the hotline so long as I don't accrue overtime within the department, so I'm sure I will be doing that a lot.  But, it's been a few years since I've been a castmember.  Does anyone know what I'll have to do so that I can pick up shifts?  I was trained in merchanise, but don't you have to be current or something? Will I have to retake traditions and do other training as well?  I am not opposed to this at all, but I'm just wondering if they will allow me to train for something they did not hire me for.  Any advice or input will be greatly appreciated (Gray, are you there?  I know you're down there right now and have been there for a while so I thought you might have some info on this)



Almost all Hourly and Salaried Non-Exempt Florida-Site Cast Members are able to pick up shifts through Extra Hours Hotline.

The process for our eligible Professional Cast Members to pick up shifts is the same as for our Guest Service Cast - through The Hub or by calling the Extra Hours Hotline.

Salaried Exempt (i.e. Management, but a few others as well) Cast Members, as well as certain Hourly Cast (Cultural Representatives, among others) are not eligible to pick up shifts on the Extra Hours Hotline.

As to whether you'd retain your training from your previous employment with the company, it's really a shot in the dark. Each Line of Business has their own rules about these kinds of things. You would need to liasion with the Line of Business in question to determine your eligibility for these kinds of shifts.


----------



## graygables

dkmulder said:


> I was trained in merchanise, but don't you have to be current or something? Will I have to retake traditions and do other training as well?  I am not opposed to this at all, but I'm just wondering if they will allow me to train for something they did not hire me for.  Any advice or input will be greatly appreciated (Gray, are you there?  I know you're down there right now and have been there for a while so I thought you might have some info on this)



Yikes, I don't know the answer.  I thought once you were Matra trained, you were good to go to pick up shifts that require it (merch, some QSF&B). If it's been awhile, you may have to take trad again, anyway, it's the merchantainment piece I'm not sure about.  How long has it been for you?  I go back on Friday, so I'll ask around.

We checked in at Casting for this term and were given assigned times to be there that were staggered so there was no rush.

Pricing wise, I was in a 4BR, 3.5 bath, furnished place for $1150 (plus utilities which ran $350ish), but then, it was foreclosed.  I'm in an unfurnished 4BR, 2 bath house right now, VERY nice for $1200 (don't know about utilities yet). Ikea has been my friend.  Nice thing, it's cheap enough that if you wanted to give it away you could still feel OK about it, or you could always have a yard sale at the end of your program...

I would toss a word of caution to anyone coming down thinking there will be a job at the end of the tunnel.  I would consider it a nice surprise and a blessing, but would not put any weight on it at all as a plan.  Just sayin'


----------



## namara87

graygables said:


> I would toss a word of caution to anyone coming down thinking there will be a job at the end of the tunnel.  I would consider it a nice surprise and a blessing, but would not put any weight on it at all as a plan.  Just sayin'



Hey Gray!

I was just trying to send you a PM about this very topic...but it said your inbox was maxed out, so I couldn't send the message   I'll try to reach you via bbm tomorrow!  

I have not really been reading the previous posts...but I thought I'd just let everyone know about my housing experience.  I'm a retail gsm intern so of course I needed to find my own housing.  I ended up finding a 3 bed 2 bath fully furnished town home for $1500 per month (includes utilities) at  the Villas at 7 Dwarfs Lane.  My two roommates are both management Interns at WDW this fall.  I like it for the most part, the parking policies are the only thing that are a bit irritating. But my program was extended and I've been planning on staying here through June.  My roommates are still waiting to here of status or extension offers...so I may be looking for new roomies.....but I'm holding out for now, and hoping, wishing, praying they'll get offers too.  Wishing the same for a few more of my intern buds too  

Not sure of the current status of apps and interviews for this round...but good luck to everyone waiting for interviews, second interviews and offers, or those just trying to find housing 

ReAnne


----------



## dkmulder

graygables said:


> Yikes, I don't know the answer.  I thought once you were Matra trained, you were good to go to pick up shifts that require it (merch, some QSF&B). If it's been awhile, you may have to take trad again, anyway, it's the merchantainment piece I'm not sure about.  How long has it been for you?  I go back on Friday, so I'll ask around.
> 
> I would toss a word of caution to anyone coming down thinking there will be a job at the end of the tunnel.  I would consider it a nice surprise and a blessing, but would not put any weight on it at all as a plan.  Just sayin'



I haven't had Traditions since 2003 - eek!  But I did come back for a couple weeks seasonal in 2005.  At that point, I just made the deadline for not having to retake the food handling portion of my training (as I worked in Merchantainment at Main Street East and therefore the Confectionary), but there was never any mention of even a hint of worry about retraining for the retail portion of my role.  But now I'm a little worried as to how much time has past and if they will let me retrain.  Any info you could get would be greatly appreciated; Thanks!!

As far as hoping to be kept on _if_ I am even offered a PI to begin with, I know not to expect that.  With all the cuts that were made last year and earlier this year, I knew it would be a far shot at best. Also, during one of my interviews, the interviewer mentioned at the end to not get hopes up for staying on within that department as it has been slowing down, but that didn't mean I couldn't stay on in another department.  While this news would have upset me last semester when I applied, if I had been given an offer, this semester it eases my mind.  I am essentially finished with school except for a year of teacher assisting/student teaching, which I can't start until September, and that _has_ to be my priority.  If Mickey were to dangle a piece of cheese in front of my face come August, it would be hard to resist. I remember seeing so many cp's not return to school during my semester there and it boggled my mind that they would throw away their pursuit of a degree to continue at a minimum wage job.  However, getting that same opportunity in a more professional role would be the devil on my shoulder.

Now, if I could postpone such an offer for a year or so


----------



## Ayame

I don't think I can wait one more minute! Please oh Please call me with an offer!

Anyone else going crazy with the waiting??

Also, is anyone planning to commute long distance?



Dawn


----------



## secondstarlight

Ayame said:


> I don't think I can wait one more minute! Please oh Please call me with an offer!
> 
> Anyone else going crazy with the waiting??
> 
> Also, is anyone planning to commute long distance?
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn



I'm singing the same tune, Dawn!  Every time I read about someone accepting an offer I look down at my phone and wonder if it will ever ring with a 407 area code. (Hopefully soon!)

This board has been pretty quiet today...I hope that means that many of you are out celebrating with the offers you got today!


----------



## DisneyLover83

Ayame said:


> I don't think I can wait one more minute! Please oh Please call me with an offer!
> 
> Anyone else going crazy with the waiting??
> 
> Also, is anyone planning to commute long distance?
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn





secondstarlight said:


> I'm singing the same tune, Dawn!  Every time I read about someone accepting an offer I look down at my phone and wonder if it will ever ring with a 407 area code. (Hopefully soon!)
> 
> This board has been pretty quiet today...I hope that means that many of you are out celebrating with the offers you got today!



I know the feeling, everytime my phone rings I am like please be 407!!! To make it worse my area code is 704 and if I look to quickly I think it says 407


----------



## JessRawls

people on facebook who just had their second interview for an PI are now saying that they were told alumni programs will be decided at the end of the week!

I havent heard anything from the ones I applied for... does anyone know whats going on?  

Are there second interviews? 
Has anyone heard back from GR, MK events?

IIIIII dont like waiting....


----------



## Disneygirl86

I'm still waiting to hear from GR and Ticketing too!  Anyone else?


----------



## dkmulder

JessRawls said:


> people on facebook who just had their second interview for an PI are now saying that they were told alumni programs will be decided at the end of the week!
> 
> I havent heard anything from the ones I applied for... does anyone know whats going on?
> 
> Are there second interviews?
> Has anyone heard back from GR, MK events?
> 
> IIIIII dont like waiting....



I had a second interview and they said their decisions would be made that day.  However, even though the decisions were made, which they are all supposed to be made by the end of the week for all the departments, the decisions are turned in to casting and casting doesn't have to get in touch with us by the end of this week.  My interviewers said I should hear from casting by Nov. 28th, and as casting handles the hiring for all the departments, I assume that date is also for all the departments.  But, as the process goes, what you hear from one source will be completely different from another.

I have heard from a couple of people on facebook that they have been contacted for a second interview for gr, but it has just been this week.


----------



## JessRawls

dkmulder said:


> I have heard from a couple of people on facebook that they have been contacted for a second interview for gr, but it has just been this week.



Where on facebook? Is there another group I am not aware of??


----------



## dkmulder

JessRawls said:


> Are there second interviews?
> 
> IIIIII dont like waiting....



I have a theory on that, actually it's a hope.  I've heard a lot this term that there may not be a second interview and my screening interviewer said that there wouldn't necessarily be a second interview (I know that's really not that different than in the past). She said that they would use the answers from the screening interview and if they wanted to hear more they would contact you.

  I kind of think that this may be more the case this semester than what happened in the past as my first interview lasted almost an hour and there were tons of questions asked (I applied for quite a few so there would be a lot).  Both of the other interviews that I've had only asked about five questions each and they were along the lines of the questions I was asked during the screening interview.

  So, it just seems to me that maybe they are asking their questions during the screening interview now and going off of those?  I really think something different is going on this term, besides the general cp-alumni application and being able to schedule your own screening interview.  By this point last term, tons of people were talking about second interviews -and way before the looming deadline.


----------



## dkmulder

JessRawls said:


> Where on facebook? Is there another group I am not aware of??



http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=91393319603

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2204740236

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2302409771

I also like to read the ones from the past to get some info- here's one I like

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=27150642540

and this is the link to the old DISboard thread from last term that I find great for info as well:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2076690


----------



## Mickey Media

dkmulder said:


> I have a theory on that, actually it's a hope.  I've heard a lot this term that there may not be a second interview and my screening interviewer said that there wouldn't necessarily be a second interview (I know that's really not that different than in the past). She said that they would use the answers from the screening interview and if they wanted to hear more they would contact you.
> 
> I kind of think that this may be more the case this semester than what happened in the past as my first interview lasted almost an hour and there were tons of questions asked (I applied for quite a few so there would be a lot).  Both of the other interviews that I've had only asked about five questions each and they were along the lines of the questions I was asked during the screening interview.
> 
> So, it just seems to me that maybe they are asking their questions during the screening interview now and going off of those?  I really think something different is going on this term, besides the general cp-alumni application and being able to schedule your own screening interview.  By this point last term, tons of people were talking about second interviews -and way before the looming deadline.



This is true - I'm a campus rep and my recruiter said there was one interview for all three PI's that you applied for if you applied for the Aluni only internships. College Recruiting is handeing them then after 10/23 they turn it over to the area Managers from there if the area manager wants to do a second interview they can do so. but it is not necessary to have a 2nd interview. the Hiring recruiters and the area managers work together in selecting the best candidates by 11/6. hope this helps. 

It is so nice to know that I'm not waiting alone  we're all in this together!! good luck all


----------



## DsnyGrl05

\I agree..it is really nice to be able to talk about this wait with people who are going through it too!!  We just have to keep our hopes high...the answer is closer than ever!!  Any day we will be getting the good news!


----------



## Ayame

I sit at my computer for long periods of time, doing homework, looking up research info for classes, facebook, etc. I sit there with my phone next to me and my hotmail messenger set to alert me immediately to all emails.

So in other words, I get to be a nervous wreck for hours! Everytime the phone rings, everytime I am alerted to an email I am sure I've got the PI or I've been rejected. I need to get away I think 


Dawn


----------



## vamoose27

Ayame said:


> So in other words, I get to be a nervous wreck for hours! Everytime the phone rings, everytime I am alerted to an email I am sure I've got the PI or I've been rejected. I need to get away I think



I know what you mean!! My phone vibrates every time I get a new email... So either way, call or email my phone is constantly tricking me. Every time my mom calls me I get mad at her, hah. Yesterday she called me three times, so by the last time I was  sure it had to be Disney. Oh well! I've thought about just not carrying my phone around with me anymore, because I'm getting pretty discouraged.


----------



## Ayame

Yeah I know, my sister called and she talked for like an hour... I couldn't concentrate on what she was saying and finally she said "are you listening to me??". 

She better be careful, if I get this internship I won't let her use my disney discount to get into the park


----------



## secondstarlight

FYI - On a Facebook page I just read that - supposedly - all alumni internship applicants should get the answer by this Saturday...  "I was told everyone should find out by November 6th but my thinking about Saturday is that in the Disney work week ends on a saturday and starts on a sunday so you might hear something on Saturday. I'm positive that your decision will not take until November 28th but they're saying that incase anyone turns something down."

Now I have NO idea whether said information is completely accurate....but follow the link and decide for yourself! 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=91393319603&ref=search&sid=5023742.3501374051..1


----------



## dkmulder

secondstarlight said:


> FYI - On a Facebook page I just read that - supposedly - all alumni internship applicants should get the answer by this Saturday...  "I was told everyone should find out by November 6th but my thinking about Saturday is that in the Disney work week ends on a saturday and starts on a sunday so you might hear something on Saturday. I'm positive that your decision will not take until November 28th but they're saying that incase anyone turns something down."
> 
> Now I have NO idea whether said information is completely accurate....but follow the link and decide for yourself!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=91393319603&ref=search&sid=5023742.3501374051..1



Yeah, I just don't know.  I would like to believe it, because then at least we all would know one way or another by the end of the weekend.  But, look at all the different internships that we all applied for under the cp-alumni application and how many of those have we heard about?  I find it hard to believe that with the number of us that have applied just on DIS boards, that we are all going to hear in a 2 day period.  Last term it seemed like it took about a month and a half of offers coming out.  The department I spoke with, which was an alumni department, said that the decisions have to be made by tomorrow, but that we may not hear from casting until the end of the month.  So who knows


----------



## JessRawls

im going to go ahead and think that I didnt get it  one of my friends got a call to schedule an interview tomorrow for a cp alumni role....

i applied for cp alumni roles, actually those being my top two roles, and havent gotten a call


----------



## DsnyGrl05

JessRawls said:


> im going to go ahead and think that I didnt get it  one of my friends got a call to schedule an interview tomorrow for a cp alumni role....
> 
> i applied for cp alumni roles, actually those being my top two roles, and havent gotten a call




What was the role she got an interview for?


----------



## JessRawls

DsnyGrl05 said:


> What was the role she got an interview for?



youth events


----------



## vamoose27

I wouldn't give up unless you applied for youth events also, and then i'd only give up hope for that particular role!


----------



## JessRawls

vamoose27 said:


> I wouldn't give up unless you applied for youth events also, and then i'd only give up hope for that particular role!



yeah, i just feel like all the people who have been accepted have gotten second interviews...and the fact people are hearing so soon before they tell us.  It just scares me.


----------



## vamoose27

JessRawls said:


> yeah, i just feel like all the people who have been accepted have gotten second interviews...and the fact people are hearing so soon before they tell us.  It just scares me.




but today is really close to tomorrow... so maybe you'll get a call tomorrow! And next week is really close to this week... so at least wait until the end of next week to give up


----------



## bgirl781

secondstarlight said:


> FYI - On a Facebook page I just read that - supposedly - all alumni internship applicants should get the answer by this Saturday...  "I was told everyone should find out by November 6th but my thinking about Saturday is that in the Disney work week ends on a saturday and starts on a sunday so you might hear something on Saturday. I'm positive that your decision will not take until November 28th but they're saying that incase anyone turns something down."
> 
> Now I have NO idea whether said information is completely accurate....but follow the link and decide for yourself!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=91393319603&ref=search&sid=5023742.3501374051..1


I still haven't even been contacted for an interview. Does this mean I'm out of the running entirely? Or is the Nov 6th date only for CP alum PIs?


----------



## dkmulder

bgirl781 said:


> I still haven't even been contacted for an interview. Does this mean I'm out of the running entirely? Or is the Nov 6th date only for CP alum PIs?



The only way you are out of the running entirely is if you recieve a rejection email.  Otherwise, if you were to call casting they would say you are still being considered.  That's what I did last semester as I was in the same boat as you.  I didn't end up getting the PI, but there were others in the same postion as me who hadn't heard a thing either and out of the blue they got an interview and offer within the same week.  So don't give up your hopes!


----------



## jeff318

I got an offer yesterday from Florida Tourist Sales. woohoo!


----------



## fswm

so im under the impression that some people HAVE received rejections? and some HAVE be accepted? can any one clarify this?

id assume if we havent heard anything this is a good thing? no news is better than bad news!


----------



## CM-James

They have been making offers and sending rejections so if you haven't heard yet I'd say thats a good thing cause they are still thinking.


----------



## sneekypeeks

jeff318 said:


> I got an offer yesterday from Florida Tourist Sales. woohoo!




Congratulations.  What will you be doing?  I was considering going into tourism if I can't go full time at Disney after the CP/PI.


----------



## secondstarlight

jeff318 said:


> I got an offer yesterday from Florida Tourist Sales. woohoo!



Congrats!! I bet getting the call was an amazing feeling!


----------



## glendalais

sneekypeeks said:


> Congratulations.  What will you be doing?  I was considering going into tourism if I can't go full time at Disney after the CP/PI.



The work of the Florida Tourist Sales Office is fairly visible through much of Central Florida, and to a certain extent in other parts of this state, but not in a manner that is associated with the _Walt Disney World_ Resort.

They handle relations and sales between the _Walt Disney World_ Resort and the various Third-Party Agencies and Attraction Ticket Sellers located outside Disney Property.

Basically, most places where you see this sign:






work in some way or form with Florida Tourist Sales.


----------



## secondstarlight

I've been checking on some of the PI facebook sites and it seems that alot of people are getting offers! Can anyone tell me if DVC Sales Assistant, Youth Education Facilitator, FL Tourist Sales, etc are all alumni-only internships?

These are the ones that people seem to be hearing from today...


----------



## glendalais

secondstarlight said:


> I've been checking on some of the PI facebook sites and it seems that alot of people are getting offers! Can anyone tell me if DVC Sales Assistant, Youth Education Facilitator, FL Tourist Sales, etc are all alumni-only internships?
> 
> These are the ones that people seem to be hearing from today...



As I understand it, they are all Alumni-Only Professional Internship opportunities.


----------



## JessRawls

i thought i was a patient person, buuuut I guess not!

waiting, still waiting


----------



## graygables

JessRawls said:


> i thought i was a patient person, buuuut I guess not!
> 
> waiting, still waiting



When you pray for patience, do you think God gives you patience, or does He give you OPPORTUNITIES to be patient?(paraphrased from Evan Almighty...) 

I have felt/feel your pain.  My program is up in Jan, no chance of an extension due to the "no longer than one year" thing for student programs  and I have no clue what will happen after that.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I don't think patience is a virtue.  Think about it, if everyone were patient, the world would stop.  Not being patient is the fuel for advancement.  Just my 2 cents.

OMG ARE WE THERE YET!?


----------



## Ayame

sneekypeeks said:


> I don't think patience is a virtue.  Think about it, if everyone were patient, the world would stop.  Not being patient is the fuel for advancement.  Just my 2 cents.
> 
> OMG ARE WE THERE YET!?



Tell that to the guy who gets killed trying to outrun a train 

Just kidding


----------



## JessRawls

does anyone have any new news out there?!?!


----------



## Mrs.Potts

jeff318 said:


> I got an offer yesterday from Florida Tourist Sales. woohoo!


I am a current intern in this position, it is the most rockin' intership you could get


----------



## namara87

graygables said:


> When you pray for patience, do you think God gives you patience, or does He give you OPPORTUNITIES to be patient?(paraphrased from Evan Almighty...)
> 
> I have felt/feel your pain.  My program is up in Jan, no chance of an extension due to the "no longer than one year" thing for student programs  and I have no clue what will happen after that.



What about a TA?


----------



## sneekypeeks

What is a TA?


----------



## DsnyGrl05

Ok everyone...it is a new week!!!  I have a good feeling about it, so let's start getting some phone calls!  Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## graygables

namara87 said:


> What about a TA?



(a TA is a "temporary assignment" where you fill in for someone who is away for whatever reason or to fill a gap.  It is dicey in that it could end at any time with no promise of a permanent, or "statused" position).

I'm hoping for a TA at the moment.  That or even part time.  It's all so up in the air right now, it's quite overwhelming and frustrating.  I'll take any leftover pixies you PI folks have to spare! 

ETA: I'm even looking at a switch of LOB.  I'd like to explore ops in a big way!


----------



## Mari110

JessRawls said:


> i thought i was a patient person, buuuut I guess not!
> 
> waiting, still waiting



i'm in that same boat. i've been reading all the blogs and FB groups.. people are getting offers and rejections.. 

i haven't received anything. i'm trying to keep my cool and not be impatient but its hard to want something so bad and just be kept out of the loop for a longer time, while others get into group.

but keep it positive!!! we are going to be there next year!!


----------



## JessRawls

iiiits MONDAY!  the start of a brand new work week!

Sending good vibes to everyone!

Hope, Faith, and Trust!!


----------



## secondstarlight

JessRawls said:


> iiiits MONDAY!  the start of a brand new work week!
> 
> Sending good vibes to everyone!
> 
> Hope, Faith, and Trust!!



Sending best wishes to everyone as well! Hopefully we will all hear good news very soon!


----------



## 0pixiedust0

Waiting is so killer!! Its nice to go through this board and see everyone is in the same boat!! but good luck to everyone this week!!! keep your phones handy!! ::crossing all my fingers for a good phone call:::


----------



## Jrager

It seems like no one has been getting any news since Friday (I have been obsessively checking all the groups) hopefully that will change since its driving me crazy!


----------



## dkmulder

Yeah, waiting is total killer.  I hate to even say this, but I keep checking my email almost as much as listening for my phone (which is always less than three inches away from me).  While I absolutely do not want a rejection letter, I want something - the not knowing is driving me batty and I can't concentrate on anything else.  While the rumor was that all offers for alumni positions would go out by this past weekend, I have to believe that since I have not recieved a rejection letter, that's not entirely true.  

So, I was thinking, those of us who are still waiting to hear anything, we should list what positions we are waiting for to see if there's a pattern to what's not gone out yet.  I've noticed a lot of the positions that have been offered seem similar (management, marketing, sales). 

I am waiting on:

YES Facilitator (I did see one person get offered this role, but there is      
                     more than one spot available).
College and International Program Coordinator for Magic Kingdom
College Education Program Coordinator
Learning Center


----------



## sneekypeeks

Catering Management
Special Media & Marketing (Fairytale weddings/youth groups)


----------



## JessRawls

Guest Relations
Events -MK
Social Media & Marketing Internship (Weddings/Youth Marketing)    
Public Relations Internship


----------



## Jrager

Human Resources
Services for Guests with Disabilities
College Program Event Planning

I haven't seen either of the first two on anything, and haven't seen anyone get answers for any of the three.


----------



## DisneyLover83

Financial Reporting 
Advisory and Assurance


----------



## DsnyGrl05

Guest R
CP/Int Coord. @MK

Come on phone!!!


----------



## secondstarlight

Conservation Education Professional Internships


----------



## dkmulder

secondstarlight said:


> Conservation Education Professional Internships



Hey!  How did your interview go?


----------



## disneygirl716

Event Assistant
Youth Events...


----------



## secondstarlight

dkmulder said:


> Hey!  How did your interview go?



Hey! I think it went well...though I had it some weeks ago! 

It was a great experience and I would love to work with that department!


----------



## JessRawls

two of my friends just got calls....they are starting to go out!


----------



## Jrager

Finally! Good news.


----------



## DisneyLover83

JessRawls said:


> two of my friends just got calls....they are starting to go out!



I almost wish I didn't know that because every time my phone rings I'm going to jump.... this process is really testing me


----------



## DsnyGrl05

JessRawls said:


> two of my friends just got calls....they are starting to go out!




What were the roles?


----------



## JessRawls

GR and youth events... so one of mine.  

But its one of my good friends and he is wonderful and totally deserves it!  still hoping we will work together!


----------



## Jrager

This process is really testing me too. I'm sitting in class, holding my cell phone. Haha.


----------



## DsnyGrl05

JessRawls said:


> GR and youth events... so one of mine.
> 
> But its one of my good friends and he is wonderful and totally deserves it!  still hoping we will work together!




That's great!  Glad to hear some good news coming out!  Did they tell your friend that got Guest Relations where the location would be?


----------



## Disneygirl86

I'm still waiting to here from these roles:

GR
Ticketing
Social Media & Marketing (Youth & Weddings) 
Distribution Marketing Services - Event Planning

The wait is driving me bonkers!! lol


----------



## Disneygirl86

JessRawls said:


> GR and youth events... so one of mine.
> 
> But its one of my good friends and he is wonderful and totally deserves it!  still hoping we will work together!



I was wondering did your friend that got Guest Relations have a second interview or did he get it just from his screening interview?


----------



## sneekypeeks

For those who are waiting for the social media and marketing, have yall had to turn in a portfolio or had a second interview yet?  I have not been asked for either of these things.


----------



## Disneygirl86

sneekypeeks said:


> For those who are waiting for the social media and marketing, have yall had to turn in a portfolio or had a second interview yet?  I have not been asked for either of these things.



I haven't either.


----------



## JessRawls

Disneygirl86 said:


> I was wondering did your friend that got Guest Relations have a second interview or did he get it just from his screening interview?




nope, he only had one


----------



## JessRawls

DsnyGrl05 said:


> That's great!  Glad to hear some good news coming out!  Did they tell your friend that got Guest Relations where the location would be?



they didnt tell him where he would be, but we are assuming MK


----------



## Disneygirl86

JessRawls said:


> nope, he only had one



Awesome!  Maybe there's still hope!  I only have gotten the initial interview besides some second interviews for management.  Still no rejection email (besides the mgmt ones) so fingers are still crossed!


----------



## dms25

Hi all! I haven't posted in awhile because I am currently on an internship now as a Conservation Education Presenter at DAK.

I also applied for some next semester: YES and Youth Events.


----------



## JessRawls

I GOT GUEST RELATIONS!!!!! 
arty:

dont lose faith people!


----------



## Oh_Our_Hearts

dms25, im going to be a conservation education presenter next semester! how do you like it, can you tell me a little bit more about what you actually get to do.

also just to keep everyone updated I got a packet of information in the mail today, it was mostly the same information thats online about the disney look, the disney difference and housing... one new bit of information that it had was that anyone under 21 at the beginning of their program will be put in wellness housing.... is anyone else out there under 21 and planning to live in patterson?


----------



## dkmulder

dms25 said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted in awhile because I am currently on an internship now as a Conservation Education Presenter at DAK.
> 
> I also applied for some next semester: YES and Youth Events.



I applied for YES as well!!  Since you're down there, did you audition in person?  I think that would be extremely nerve-wracking.  And I would be afraid of going over time.  As it was, I had to re-tape my audition a few times because I kept going way over the 5 minute mark even though I didn't think I had enough info to fill 3 minutes

Still waiting to hear from them, though, even though they said they were making their decisions on the 28th.  Casting is killing me with this waiting


----------



## dkmulder

JessRawls said:


> I GOT GUEST RELATIONS!!!!!
> arty:
> 
> dont lose faith people!



I am SO happy for you  It makes me extremely happy that one of us heard something today and gives me hope as you were one of us just a few short hours ago talking about The Wait.

Congratulations


----------



## dms25

dkmulder said:


> I applied for YES as well!!  Since you're down there, did you audition in person?  I think that would be extremely nerve-wracking.  And I would be afraid of going over time.  As it was, I had to re-tape my audition a few times because I kept going way over the 5 minute mark even though I didn't think I had enough info to fill 3 minutes
> 
> Still waiting to hear from them, though, even though they said they were making their decisions on the 28th.  Casting is killing me with this waiting



I didn't audition in person because the days/times they had available, I had to work. I emailed a video in to them for my audition. I agree that the live audition would be very intimidating!

I applied for YES last fall too during the time when internships were being cut. Let's keep our fingers crossed this time!


----------



## dms25

Oh_Our_Hearts said:


> dms25, im going to be a conservation education presenter next semester! how do you like it, can you tell me a little bit more about what you actually get to do.



Congrats! I will send you a PM with more info for you.


----------



## secondstarlight

JessRawls said:


> I GOT GUEST RELATIONS!!!!!
> arty:
> 
> dont lose faith people!



Congrats!!! That's awesome!


----------



## GiAnnie

I have been MIA the past few weeks, but reading through this tonight it is nice to see people getting offers! Yay for guest relations people. I think that role would be awesome!

I am still waiting for some finance PIs, since I got rejected for my top choice of retail management. 

Fingers crossed that offers keep rolling in this week!


----------



## Disneygirl86

jessrawls said:


> i got guest relations!!!!!



congrats!!!!


----------



## Mari110

JessRawls said:


> I GOT GUEST RELATIONS!!!!!
> arty:
> 
> dont lose faith people!



congrats!!


----------



## woowoochick

The waiting game is killer!  I lived through it last year and ended up getting my dream role in Youth Events.  If you are interviewing for it you can PM me and I will fill you in on stuff.  I wish I could have that job full time!  It has been fun to sit back and read the thread this year as to how it is all going.  Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to hear back!


----------



## DsnyGrl05

Well I'm guessing that they would call all the accepted GR in the same day, so I am giving up on that one 

But its ok...I applied for 1 other role, and who knows...maybe I got that one!  If not, it will all work out.  Good luck to everyone still waiting!!


----------



## JessRawls

DsnyGrl05 said:


> Well I'm guessing that they would call all the accepted GR in the same day, so I am giving up on that one
> 
> But its ok...I applied for 1 other role, and who knows...maybe I got that one!  If not, it will all work out.  Good luck to everyone still waiting!!



Dont give up hope!! My friend got a call at 1:30 and I didnt get mine until 8pm!!  Thats another thing, I was all bummed b.c I thought Casting closed at 5, so when that time roled around I was like o well...but they apparently call at allll hours!! My fingers are crossed for you!! Hopefully we will be working together!


----------



## spectroaddy

I'm so glad offers are finally going out. And congrats to everyone who has received offers, I know you are happy the wait is over. I applied for cast deployment, college recruiting and college and Internation coordinator at MK, and am still waiting, at this point I hear everyone is getting call by now, I probably won't get one.  I losing hope everyday.


----------



## NOVAngler5

Hi I've started my housing search and have been recommended by a friend who previously did a PI with Disney to to a great place. Its a 3 bedroom (1 master, two others). The two others have two twins in them which is why I say at least 2, when my friend lived there his roommates just pushed the twins together to make a king, but if you and a roommate decide you want to share the room it'd be cheaper for you and the place can support up to 5 people. At $1450 a month this is cheaper (even if we only have 3) than disney sponsored housing. Please contact me if interested I need to put the deposit down.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I just got rejected for the catering MI.  I have mixed feelings about this.  I have to admit, it will be nice to have 5 months doing a physically hard job but not too mentally difficult in the CP after four years of college.  And by doing the CP, more PI's open up for me.  But I have to leave my dog at home  and that sucks.

Oh well, good luck to those who have not heard yet!


----------



## Sorahana

sneekypeeks said:


> I just got rejected for the catering MI.  I have mixed feelings about this.  I have to admit, it will be nice to have 5 months doing a physically hard job but not too mentally difficult in the CP after four years of college.  And by doing the CP, more PI's open up for me.  But I have to leave my dog at home  and that sucks.
> 
> Oh well, good luck to those who have not heard yet!



I'm sorry, I feel your pain on being rejected. I have a feeling I know why I was rejected, but my mom's friend gave me some insight. She told me the other day when I was stressing about jobs that that there is probably something better coming your way, and now when it comes you'll be ready for it! 
Doing the CP you will have the chance to apply to more PIs, good luck with your CP!!

As for everyone else, congrats on hearing back and for those waiting, don't give up!


----------



## secondstarlight

sneekypeeks said:


> I just got rejected for the catering MI.  I have mixed feelings about this.  I have to admit, it will be nice to have 5 months doing a physically hard job but not too mentally difficult in the CP after four years of college.  And by doing the CP, more PI's open up for me.  But I have to leave my dog at home  and that sucks.
> 
> Oh well, good luck to those who have not heard yet!



I'm sorry to hear that sneekypeeks! At least you still have the CP job, and like you said - you can apply for PIs after your CP ends. 

I'm still waiting to hear back from mine...hopefully soon! 

Good luck to everyone who is still in the same boat!!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Sorahana said:


> I'm sorry, I feel your pain on being rejected. I have a feeling I know why I was rejected, but my mom's friend gave me some insight. She told me the other day when I was stressing about jobs that that there is probably something better coming your way, and now when it comes you'll be ready for it!
> Doing the CP you will have the chance to apply to more PIs, good luck with your CP!!
> 
> As for everyone else, congrats on hearing back and for those waiting, don't give up!




Thank you for the kind words.  That is my feeling as well.  I know I should be bummed about this, but I am not.  I am just excited to be doing the college program!!  Less stress involved with the CP regarding housing and such, and since I am moving to Orlando, it will give me time to find the perfect job and an apartment I like and can afford.


----------



## dkmulder

dms25 said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted in awhile because I am currently on an internship now as a Conservation Education Presenter at DAK.
> 
> I also applied for some next semester: YES and Youth Events.



Did you have a second interview for YES?


----------



## Jrager

Congrats to everyone who has gotten accepted!
It seems like everyone is getting calls, and my phone is silent. I haven't gotten a rejection yet, though, so I am trying to stay hopeful. 
I'm hoping calls will start again this afternoon?


----------



## 0pixiedust0

why isnt my phone going off!! I can see there are others waiting on my position so thats a good thing, but I need something right now!!! I thought today would be the day so a few more hours left to hear and then I have to wait again until tommro!! good luck still to everyone!!! and hopefully my phone rings too!!


----------



## LSUFAN1103

I just accepted Guest Relations as well!!  Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear.  I was just in your shoes a few minutes ago, so keep your phones ready!


----------



## secondstarlight

LSUFAN1103 said:


> I just accepted Guest Relations as well!!  Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear.  I was just in your shoes a few minutes ago, so keep your phones ready!



My phone is ready and waiting! 

Though it seems that most of the calls being made are for alumni-only positions...hopefully one animal programs call for me will be mixed in there too!


----------



## JessRawls

LSUFAN1103 said:


> I just accepted Guest Relations as well!!!




heyyy co-worker!!! conGRats!!  they didnt tell you where you would be did they?


----------



## LSUFAN1103

JessRawls said:


> heyyy co-worker!!! conGRats!!  they didnt tell you where you would be did they?



Thanks!  Haven't told me yet, but i'm working on finding out through some of my contacts down there, lol.  Did they tell you where??


----------



## Berlioz70

Hello all - I was in your place a year ago and just wanted to say hang in there! If you're like I was I wanted to know each and every job offered and accepted so I wanted to let you know my friend just accepted the Communications Planning PI for spring.

I'm sorry to those of you that are waiting to hear about it!


----------



## dms25

dkmulder said:


> Did you have a second interview for YES?



No. Did you?


----------



## NOVAngler5

bigtex said:


> Got a call back yesterday, at 12 during my combustion class, so i didn't answer but noticed it was orange county. I called back after class and baddabing baddaboong I got my PI. Engineering PI at Walt Disney World. They only gave me 24 hours to accept or deny, so i accepted. You all should of been engineers cause from what it seems it makes it a lot easier, Ive never worked for Disney before I put in my resume, had a 20 minute non technical interview and I got the job, gotta love it. As for everyone else good luck hope to see you all there. They did ask me if i could adhere to some look policy and i was like im preety clean cut so i was like I assume so, then she asked me if i had piercings or tatoos and besides the huge tribal across my face I said no (JK). The only differnece is they asked me if could provide my own trasportation casue im assuming the manufacturing facilities are not in the stop for the bus. They asked me if I wanted housing, and I had no clue, so she said say yes and then you can back out later. 400 bucks is preety steep to share a room. Are theses places like dorm atmosphere with something to do always or just appartments? I also realized i need to rewatch alot of disney movies from here to january.



BigTex not sure if you'll get word of this post but couldn't figure out a way to message you (don't think there is). I felt the disney sponsored housing was steep to share a room and heard not so great things about it please contact me if your interested in hearing about some of the other opportunities for housing I've found (mbylund7@vt.edu) anyone else whos interested feel free to contact me too I just need some roommates so I can get something set up.


----------



## Lukas87

out of curiousity - 

are people getting calls from Unknown numbers, or 407s?


----------



## bgirl781

Has anyone else still not had a first interview? And did anyone else apply for the costumer PI?


----------



## Ayame

Well, we all won't be getting any calls or emails today (I think) so everyone enjoy Veterans Day!

Dawn


----------



## NOVAngler5

Hey everyone, I am now looking for either 2 or 3 roommates. I've found two places at the same spot. It's $1450 for the 3 bed room ($485 a person) and $1900 for the 4 bed room ($475 a person), UTILITIES INCLUDED but will be even cheaper as I plan to take the master bed room and will pay accordingly. Please contact me soon as the 3 bed room is the last one left. Once again all utilities are included, so your going to get your own room for cheaper living than the Disney housing, its also not too late for you to back out of your Disney housing if you want. Look forward to hearing from all of you and congrats.


----------



## stephshine

hey bgirl...I applied for costume buying and never heard anything...but someone already said they got in on fbook.    I had a first interview for cp alum positions only, but still haven't heard back.  Which costuming internships did you apply for?  And any others?  I've done a PI before, and I know things can change at the last minute, but we shall see...good luck!!


----------



## graygables

Ayame said:


> Well, we all won't be getting any calls or emails today (I think) so everyone enjoy Veterans Day!
> 
> Dawn



Disney is a 365 operation, so you never know...


----------



## DisneyLover83

Ayame said:


> Well, we all won't be getting any calls or emails today (I think) so everyone enjoy Veterans Day!
> 
> Dawn



I do not know anyone that has the day off today, so maybe they will be making phone calls....   I am waiting so patiently


----------



## Mari110

Lukas87 said:


> out of curiousity -
> 
> are people getting calls from Unknown numbers, or 407s?



when disney has called me its always come up as Unknown (cuz castings number comes up that way).. but sometimes if you've had 2nd interviews with managers and leaders.. it depends where they call you from.. they 407 is due to the location of the call.. if its from their Celebration offices or from the on-sites.. it all depends what role you are being selected for.


----------



## JessRawls

when they called me, it was a private number


----------



## fswm

has anyone or do you know of anyone who has applied for MK events OR Distribution/Marketing Event Planning?! i have yet to hear anything or see any postings regarding these positions! im going mad!


----------



## Fantasmic1

anyone out there apply for or get this internship?


----------



## Jrager

Anyone apply for or hear anything about Services for Guests with Disabilities?


----------



## jaclyncatherine

I have applied for the Catering Management Internship, but I haven't recieved an acceptance call or a rejection letter yet. I have seen a few people on here and facebook that have recieved rejection letters.


----------



## bgirl781

stephshine said:


> hey bgirl...I applied for costume buying and never heard anything...but someone already said they got in on fbook.    I had a first interview for cp alum positions only, but still haven't heard back.  Which costuming internships did you apply for?  And any others?  I've done a PI before, and I know things can change at the last minute, but we shall see...good luck!!



All I applied for was costume design and costumer. But they took costume design off my workbench, so even though I never got a rejection email, I assume I have been...


----------



## dkmulder

dms25 said:


> No. Did you?



yeah, I did.


----------



## JessRawls

its been kind of quiet over here....  sending everyone good vibes!!


----------



## Jrager

I broke down and called casting to find out if they had any information, and they said all decisons would be out by the 16th. So only a few more days!


----------



## secondstarlight

Jrager said:


> I broke down and called casting to find out if they had any information, and they said all decisons would be out by the 16th. So only a few more days!



Is this in regards to the alumni-only internships?


----------



## Jrager

I just asked about Professional Internships, so I'm guessing all of them?


----------



## secondstarlight

Jrager said:


> I just asked about Professional Internships, so I'm guessing all of them?



Wow! That's interesting..thanks for the info! I hope that you're right...and that all of us get the calls we've been waiting for


----------



## bgirl781

Jrager said:


> I broke down and called casting to find out if they had any information, and they said all decisons would be out by the 16th. So only a few more days!



What's the number you called?


----------



## Jrager

407-828-1000, then had to go through the menus to get to PI's.


----------



## Ayame

Has anyone gotten another offer while waiting for Disney before? I was offered a position with the Florida Department of Revenue as an auditor....


----------



## DisneyLover83

Ayame said:


> Has anyone gotten another offer while waiting for Disney before? I was offered a position with the Florida Department of Revenue as an auditor....



An internship or a full time perm. position? I think you said you graduate in Decemeber, or maybe it was someone else... anyway, if it is a full time job I would take the full time job. If it's an internship I would hold off accepting for a few more days and see if anything with Disney pans out especially if you really want to work at Disney. I'm sure you could hold off the state for a few days about your answer.


----------



## secondstarlight

Ayame said:


> Has anyone gotten another offer while waiting for Disney before? I was offered a position with the Florida Department of Revenue as an auditor....



Congrats!!! You're lucky that you'll have a job either way. With Disney you'd have a fun and educational internship but with the Florida Department of Revenue you would have (most likely) something that A LOT of people would love to have right now - job security. An internship only lasts 6 months...those who get salary jobs afterwards seem to be a lucky few. 

I envy the decision you'll have to make!  No matter what happens you'll still have a job!

Once again, congrats!


----------



## Ayame

Thanks! Yes it is a "real" job and not an internship. As much as I would love to have a Disney internship I am going to accept the DOR job. I guess that makes me out of the running. Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Dee/Belle

Jrager said:


> Anyone apply for or hear anything about Services for Guests with Disabilities?



Hi, I never post here, but I interviewed for the Worldwide Safety & Accessibility PI on Tuesday and she told me those roles had been decided and they were contacting their people this week. I guess they're in the same location and I'm not entirely sure why she told me that. Good luck!

As Brenna said, I've accepted a Communication Planning role and am so excited! Dream job for a designer


----------



## secondstarlight

Well, it's a new day...hopefully filled with offers for everyone on the board!


----------



## DisneyLover83

Are we supposed to hear something either way? I realize that large company's move slowly but I am just about to give up hope as it has been several weeks.


----------



## dkmulder

DisneyLover83 said:


> Are we supposed to hear something either way? I realize that large company's move slowly but I am just about to give up hope as it has been several weeks.



Yes, you will hear something either way.  If you don't get the internship, you will get a rejection email, at least you are supposed to and most have in the past, unless there were extenuating circumstances .


----------



## Mari110

dkmulder said:


> Yes, you will hear something either way.  If you don't get the internship, you will get a rejection email, at least you are supposed to and most have in the past, unless there were extenuating circumstances .



 it wouldn't be in the spam part of the e-mails right??.. i'm worried cuz i have yet to hear anything, and nov. 16th is right around the corner!


----------



## JessRawls

not if you have gotten other emails from @disney.com!


----------



## stephshine

Mari110 said:


> it wouldn't be in the spam part of the e-mails right??.. i'm worried cuz i have yet to hear anything, and nov. 16th is right around the corner!



you could check your spam just in case, but i doubt they are in there....its just a looooooooong process....or at least it feels like it.

last time I did a PI I applied for 3 positions....I got my rejection email from the 1st one shortly after my interview (most awkward interview of my life...my brain was just not on!) then I got called for an interview for another one at the last minute, and I got the call that I was accepted two hours after my interview.  I didn't get my rejection email for the last position until about 3 weeks before the internships started.  

so you may not hear anything about being rejected until closer to the end of the recruiting season.  i think even after all the decisions are made if you were high up in the running they may hold your info in the event someone who was selected drops out.

when i was down there i had a closer look at the recruiting process and there's just a lot more that goes into it than one might imagine...they make decision deadlines to keep everything on track, but that does not 100% mean everything will be set by then.  patience is key....try not to be too worried or distraught...making backup plans always helps pass the time ...just wait it out and what's meant to be will happen.  

best of luck!!!


----------



## stephshine

JessRawls said:


> not if you have gotten other emails from @disney.com!



ha jessica your answer is so much easier...p.s. when is there ever an occasion for this....?!?!  these things are silly.


----------



## bigtex

Gotta love that they call it non-wellness housing. It makes me feel like im quarantined. Preety pshyched.


----------



## Oh_Our_Hearts

speaking of wellness/non-wellness... will anyone be stuck in wellness with me?


----------



## NOVAngler5

are most of you PIs just living in the disney sponsored housing? I'm about to give up the roommate search and just go disney sponsored although I haven't heard many good things about it, and its more expensive


----------



## Dee/Belle

NOVAngler5 said:


> are most of you PIs just living in the disney sponsored housing? I'm about to give up the roommate search and just go disney sponsored although I haven't heard many good things about it, and its more expensive



Do you mean Patterson is more expensive? I don't think so at all. I lived in a 2BR on my CP and we paid $99 per week for everything. Looking for apartments now, it's going to be about $600 per month once all is said and done with internet, water, electric, tv, etc. 

I would live in Patterson again in a heartbeat but I'm bringing my dog with me. There are a lot of people who still haven't heard about PI's so I wouldn't give up hope yet. I already have a roommate, so I can't talk, but I would hold out a bit before you revert to Disney housing. Who wants to live with CP's anyway  I'm kidding but in all reality, it's like CP's living with full-timers. Disconnect.


----------



## NOVAngler5

Well Patterson (or wherever there putting PIs this spring semester) is $127/week. So $127 * 4 = $508. The apartment complex I'm looking at is $1,450 for a 3 BR, which comes to $483.33 but we'll call it $485, with all utilities included. So yea seems like it'll be cheaper to live elsewhere not to mention getting your own room. But then again with Patterson you don't have to deal with all this roommate searching, so I may be going with that anyhow.


----------



## Berlioz70

NOVAngler5 said:


> Well Patterson (or wherever there putting PIs this spring semester) is $127/week. So $127 * 4 = $508. The apartment complex I'm looking at is $1,450 for a 3 BR, which comes to $483.33 but we'll call it $485, with all utilities included. So yea seems like it'll be cheaper to live elsewhere not to mention getting your own room. But then again with Patterson you don't have to deal with all this roommate searching, so I may be going with that anyhow.



I personally lived off site during my PI - but wanted to mention a couple more things. Part of the cost of Patterson are all of the social events, networking activities, and discounted activities at other Orlando area attractions. Unfortunately, you need a housing id to access all of these things so I was unable to participate. I was able to talk my way into one of the networking events, but I was seriously at security at Chatham for 10 minutes - luckily I was taking a class so I was able to show that pass which eventually got me in.

So keep in mind that those extra costs do go somewhere, you just have to decide if those are things you want to participate in.


----------



## NOVAngler5

Great point, I hadn't really taken that into consideration...anyone who has lived in Disney Sponsored housing have anything to say about the programs/activities that they have for you?


----------



## chris89

NOVAngler5 said:


> Great point, I hadn't really taken that into consideration...anyone who has lived in Disney Sponsored housing have anything to say about the programs/activities that they have for you?



They are a lot of fun when you can go but they were always hard to go to because I worked during most of the events.


----------



## Mickey Media

NOVAngler5 said:


> Great point, I hadn't really taken that into consideration...anyone who has lived in Disney Sponsored housing have anything to say about the programs/activities that they have for you?



I worked at the Housing office as an event planning intern. the events are amazing they always include _*Free food!*_!! and most likely giveaways too!! 

I am still waiting to hear on my PI's not giving up hope though because the first PI that I did I was the first one to interview and the last one out of our group of interns to receive the magical phone call!  

I applied for Guest Relations, College Recruiting and Services for Guests with Disabilities. 

I am graduating in 5 weeks  with a degree in Professional Communications. and If I don't get a PI I'm headed back to school to get a certificate in Web/Graphic design. Hoping by fall  I can have a nice portfolio for Communications planning internship... 

good luck to all!!


----------



## Jrager

Mickey Media said:


> I worked at the Housing office as an event planning intern. the events are amazing they always include _*Free food!*_!! and most likely giveaways too!!
> 
> I am still waiting to hear on my PI's not giving up hope though because the first PI that I did I was the first one to interview and the last one out of our group of interns to receive the magical phone call!
> 
> I applied for Guest Relations, College Recruiting and Services for Guests with Disabilities.
> 
> I am graduating in 5 weeks  with a degree in Professional Communications. and If I don't get a PI I'm headed back to school to get a certificate in Web/Graphic design. Hoping by fall  I can have a nice portfolio for Communications planning internship...
> 
> good luck to all!!



Did you have a second interview or heard anything for Services for Guests with Disabilities?


----------



## erockey

NOVAngler5 said:


> are most of you PIs just living in the disney sponsored housing? I'm about to give up the roommate search and just go disney sponsored although I haven't heard many good things about it, and its more expensive


I got the Plant Science PI at Epcot, and I'm looking for a roommate. I don't want to resort to Disney housing either. Anyone who's interested in colaborating, let me know!    
-Emily Rockey
feel free to facebook me as well.


----------



## lotrgal

hello, my name is Anastacia Davis and I just received the vet hospital internship!  I'm super excited but I am not sure I want to do sponsored housing because of the reviews I've seen.  Any other females interested in finding a place with me feel free to facebook me  .  I'm overall laid back and easy going. I like to have fun a lot but also keep things clean.  If interested message me and I would love to show you some of the great 2, 3, 4 bd condos I've found for much cheaper than disney housing, and you get your own room!  thanks!


----------



## DsnyGrl05

Well its the 16th!!  Good luck everyone, lets hope for some good news today!!


----------



## JessRawls

GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK!!! happy 11/16!!!!


----------



## 0pixiedust0

Mine was actually just the assessment so I am actually unsure! goodness!! waiting for more good news! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## sneekypeeks

I just called to see what I could find out.  The lady said by November 28th.  Maybe the 16th was just for the Alumni PI's?  

Good luck those still waiting, I really hope that chick was wrong.

Congrats to those finding out!


----------



## Jrager

I just got this e-mail...

Thank you for your recent communication, and for your interest in the Disney Internships

We are so pleased that there has been tremendous interest in our programs, and apologize that this has created a delay in your receiving information on your interview results. 

At this time, our records show that we are still processing your application.

Thank you for your patience, and we apologize for the delay!

Thank you and have a magical day! 

So we have a bit longer to wait...


----------



## dkmulder

sneekypeeks said:


> I just called to see what I could find out.  The lady said by November 28th.  Maybe the 16th was just for the Alumni PI's?
> 
> Good luck those still waiting, I really hope that chick was wrong.
> 
> Congrats to those finding out!



I was told the 28th as well - and for alumni PI's (this was back in October).  The non-alumni roles I applied for said December 10th.


----------



## DisneyLover83

dkmulder said:


> I was told the 28th as well - and for alumni PI's (this was back in October).  The non-alumni roles I applied for said December 10th.



Mine were all non-alumni and I was told the first part of November, not by casting though, I was told this by a woman in the Finance dept who scheduled my second interview. 

My plans for the Spring semester are set in terms of registration and all and if I were to not hear back till early December I would be forced to say no, the way some schools are set up you need more than 4 weeks notice to get permission and then enroll in the internship class, especially when most universities are closed for a large part of December.


----------



## jaclyncatherine

Has anyone recieved an offer for the Catering Management Internship yet?


----------



## KingChris288

I just got the call about Operations Finance...ACCEPTED!

She started out with all of the basic questions (Disney Look, etc.) before offering me the spot...kinda scary, but funny in the end.


----------



## bgirl781

I called to ask about the fact that I haven't had any interviews yet. The lady that I talked to said that it meant I was probably out the running, but when I said one had been taken off my workbench without me receiving a rejection email, she transferred me to another lady, who I left a message for. I haven't heard back yet from her, though, and I called about 4 hrs ago. 

I also called on Fri, and got transferred to someone else immediately to leave a message, and never heard back... It's annoying me, because I need to buy my plane tickets for my CP, but if I get this, then I probably won't have the same start date, right?


----------



## Dee/Belle

bgirl781 said:


> It's annoying me, because I need to buy my plane tickets for my CP, but if I get this, then I probably won't have the same start date, right?



The start date for the PI's is the 14th (for everyone I've heard, including myself). If you do have to arrive on the 6th for the CP, you can always move into an apartment early (non-Disney housing) and just start your PI on the 14th. 

I'm planning on moving in on the 8th or 9th depending on what apartment I decide on and availability. If you're checking in for the CP on the 13th, I'd just buy your ticket for either the 12th or early on the 13th and you can stay in a hotel if you have to and want Disney housing.


----------



## GiAnnie

KingChris288 said:


> I just got the call about Operations Finance...ACCEPTED!
> 
> She started out with all of the basic questions (Disney Look, etc.) before offering me the spot...kinda scary, but funny in the end.



Congrats! Did you do a second interview for the position?


----------



## KingChris288

GiAnnie said:


> Congrats! Did you do a second interview for the position?



I did the initial screening interview and then had an interview with a person from the finance department after that.

I wish I could remember what date I did the second interview, but I don't have it with me. Sorry!


----------



## DisneyLover83

KingChris288 said:


> I did the initial screening interview and then had an interview with a person from the finance department after that.
> 
> I wish I could remember what date I did the second interview, but I don't have it with me. Sorry!



Congrats! I'm glad to hear people are starting to hear on Finance positions, even if I don't get one


----------



## fswm

jrager said:


> i just got this e-mail...
> 
> Thank you for your recent communication, and for your interest in the disney internships
> 
> we are so pleased that there has been tremendous interest in our programs, and apologize that this has created a delay in your receiving information on your interview results.
> 
> At this time, our records show that we are still processing your application.
> 
> Thank you for your patience, and we apologize for the delay!
> 
> Thank you and have a magical day!
> 
> So we have a bit longer to wait...




did you contact disney before they sent you this email? In regards to the *awful, awful, awful*, wait?


----------



## Jrager

Yes, I did. And I was told the 16th, and then recieved this on the 16th. I'm not exactly sure whats going on since I have been given three different dates and have read three or four others on this and Facebook groups.


----------



## lotrgal

If anyone is looking for a place to stay that is non-sponsored housing, another intern and I are looking for two or 3 bedroom (if we find another roommate) condos (furnished) that are closer to disney.  I am doing the veterinary hospital internship and she is doing a plant internship.  We're both fun and easy going, we like party nights as well as calm relaxing evenings watching TV.  We overall just want to have fun living during the course of the internship.  So feel free to facebook me if you're interested!

Anastacia Davis (WA)


----------



## bgirl781

Dee/Belle said:


> The start date for the PI's is the 14th (for everyone I've heard, including myself). If you do have to arrive on the 6th for the CP, you can always move into an apartment early (non-Disney housing) and just start your PI on the 14th.
> 
> I'm planning on moving in on the 8th or 9th depending on what apartment I decide on and availability. If you're checking in for the CP on the 13th, I'd just buy your ticket for either the 12th or early on the 13th and you can stay in a hotel if you have to and want Disney housing.



Yeah, I start the 6th. Is it awful if I just call back every day until I hear back from the people I've left messages for?


----------



## avsemijalac

Hello everyone! My name is Amanda and I have been offered 2 PI positions!!! I  have to call Casting back by noon and tell them which one I have chosen. I interviewed for 3 PI's and got 2 out of the 3! I have a choice between e-Solutions Marketing and Worldwide Safety & Accessibility Communications. I'm so excited that I'm going to be a PI in January!!!! Dreams really DO come true!


----------



## Jrager

bgirl781 said:


> Yeah, I start the 6th. Is it awful if I just call back every day until I hear back from the people I've left messages for?



No, I will be calling again today since I was told I would be told by the 6th. And then the 10th. And then the 16th. I need a new date.


----------



## vamoose27

I just called to make sure my resume was attached correctly, since I had problems initially -- and since my interviewer was slightly incompetent. The girl told me that it was attached. 

However, she also volunteered the information that decisions would be out by the 28th, so not to worry if I hadn't heard anything.


----------



## secondstarlight

I've been absent from the board for a few days and had to catch up on the new news...it sounds like some people got offers which is fantastic!! Congrats! 

I've been reading that quite a few poeple, it seems, don't want to live in Patterson...though I've seen some quite positive reviews. If I was lucky enough to get an internship, I think that I _would_ live in Patterson...great events, close to Disney, only a 6 month lease... I realize that there _are_ some downs to the situation but there are also negatives for living in non-Disney housing...

As I said, I've read that several people are looking into non-Disney housing...is there anyone considering living at Patterson?

Good luck to everyone still waiting along with me!


----------



## Chao Guo

I have applied for 2 management Interns, 2 finance PI and 2 alumni positions. Those 2 management Interns was rejected, but I haven't heard of anything of the rest 4 positions. In addition, I had only the screen interview and none of the rest position gives me the second interview. Is there anybody has the same problem alone with me?


----------



## disprincess89

i want this PI sooo bad! we all do!

my school has a deadline of dec4 for spring internships and i am nervous bc i am in nyc and i have to rent my apt and book one in fla if i get the job!

i applied for 3 PIs all in marketing

i am not a CP alum so i dont know if i should be nervous that i havent heard anything since my one interview.

the official date we will all know by is 11/28 right?!?! normally i love thanksgiving vacation but i will want this one to be over so i can get my decision!

also does anyone else think its weird that the deadline is on a saturday!?!?!


----------



## dkmulder

Chao Guo said:


> I have applied for 2 management Interns, 2 finance PI and 2 alumni positions. Those 2 management Interns was rejected, but I haven't heard of anything of the rest 4 positions. In addition, I had only the screen interview and none of the rest position gives me the second interview. Is there anybody has the same problem alone with me?



From my  understanding, most of the alumni positions are only having the one screening interview this time.  Second interviews are rare for the alumni positions this time around.




disprincess89 said:


> i want this PI sooo bad! we all do!
> 
> i am not a CP alum so i dont know if i should be nervous that i havent heard anything since my one interview.
> 
> the official date we will all know by is 11/28 right?!?! normally i love thanksgiving vacation but i will want this one to be over so i can get my decision!
> 
> also does anyone else think its weird that the deadline is on a saturday!?!?!



It's not really weird that the deadline is on a Saturday as the Disney work week ends on a Saturday.  Also, don't feel so nervous  about not hearing anything since your interview - a lot of us are in the same boat!  This process takes forever for most of us.


Good luck to all of us still waiting.  Here's some to help control our Disney shakes


----------



## disprincess89

the workweek ends on sat? huh? so people have monday off or what?


----------



## dkmulder

disprincess89 said:


> the workweek ends on sat? huh? so people have monday off or what?



At Disney, Friday's are not the end of the work week, it's a 365 day operation with lots of cast members.  Even casting works every day.  That's not to say that everyone works every day, but there are people working on the weekends, too.  I can't speak for casting, as I didn't work in it, but I do know I always worked weekends and casting has been calling on the weekends.  So with Saturday being the end of the work week, it seems logical to me for that to be the cut off date as opposed to a Friday.


----------



## disprincess89

so its a 6day workweek?


----------



## Chao Guo

disprincess89 said:


> i want this PI sooo bad! we all do!
> 
> my school has a deadline of dec4 for spring internships and i am nervous bc i am in nyc and i have to rent my apt and book one in fla if i get the job!
> 
> i applied for 3 PIs all in marketing
> 
> i am not a CP alum so i dont know if i should be nervous that i havent heard anything since my one interview.
> 
> the official date we will all know by is 11/28 right?!?! normally i love thanksgiving vacation but i will want this one to be over so i can get my decision!
> 
> also does anyone else think its weird that the deadline is on a saturday!?!?!




I understand you so much because I have similar problem. I need to apply for OPT in order to work for Disney. It will be 340 dollars and it will take more than 1 month to process. So I am hoping I could know the result sooner.


----------



## dkmulder

disprincess89 said:


> so its a 6day workweek?



It's still a 5 day work week, but those five days may not be Monday through Friday.  It really depends on the department and your position.  There are departments that are actually Monday through Friday, 9-5 positions, but then there are also roles where you may work any day of the week and work from 5-1 in the morning followed up by a 9-5 shift.  It all depends on your role.  For example, if you are an MI at MK during peak season, then the crazy shifts would be the norm for you with late nights and early mornings and weekends.  This is why they ask you if you are willing to work holidays, because really, there are very few off limit times for some roles.  When I was seasonal and worked New Years, I worked from 4 in the afternoon and got off at 5 in the morning and was supposed to be back at 11 - the same morning (was supposed to be out by 3 but sometimes that just didn't happen)!

As far as casting goes, as I've said, I don't know anyone who works there nor do I know personally how they operate.  But, I do know they operate on the weekends as well, as some PI's have recieved offers on the weekends.  Therefor, I am going to assume that casting runs like other departments.  There may be cast members who are fortunate enough to have a Monday through Friday work week, and there may be others whose typical work week is Thursday through Monday (that was often mine).  And still others may have different days off every week.

I hope that helps somewhat with the confusion.  I know that it can be a little daunting for first timers.  Just wait until you have to get used to operating on military time - that's how your hours will be scheduled (which is really much easier than it seems).


----------



## Lukas87

disprincess89 said:


> so its a 6day workweek?



oh boy...


----------



## graygables

disprincess89 said:


> so its a 6day workweek?



No, but Tuesday is Friday for me.   I LOVE TUESDAY!  Friday is my Monday which kinda stinks  but I'm used to it.  We were just talking at a team meeting today that none of us on our team of 10 has Sat/Sun off. NO ONE.  

Once you get here, you'll get the hang of people talking about their Friday, even though it's really Wednesday and the whole military time thing.  I'm an Army brat, so that was easy for me.


----------



## fswm

what positions are people still waiting to hear from?

mk events assistant
distribution/marketing event planning


----------



## secondstarlight

For the people who have been accepted...did your phone calls come from the individual departments or from casting (recruiting team)?


----------



## chris89

secondstarlight said:


> For the people who have been accepted...did your phone calls come from the individual departments or from casting (recruiting team)?



My Call came from Disneyland because they said WDW casting was so backed up. It was a 714 area code.


----------



## tigerlily4787

My boyfriend has applied for the Conservation Education PI and had his second interview earlier this month.  I have been not so patiently waiting for either a rejection or acceptance.  The wait has been excruciating, since it affects my life as well!  Still not sure if I would move down with him for the 6 months because of grad school but it would be a great opportunity for him.  

Congratulations on everyone who got accepted for whatever position and good luck to those still waiting!!


----------



## tigerlily4787

NOVAngler5 said:


> are most of you PIs just living in the disney sponsored housing? I'm about to give up the roommate search and just go disney sponsored although I haven't heard many good things about it, and its more expensive



If my boyfriend gets accepted, we will be looking for roommates to keep the cost down.  Disney housing is not an option since I would not be able to live with him.


----------



## LSUFAN1103

Has anyone heard any information about the Parc Vue/Alexandria apartments that are located close to Disney??


----------



## tab1021

I'm still waiting to hear back from:

Industrial Engineer Intern Spring 2010
Costuming Project Analyst Internship Spring 2010

I already received a rejection email for the Labor Analyst Internship.  I am already signed up to do the CP (Attractions) but my school will give me credit if I do an actual internship in my field (Industrial Engineering).

Anyone hear back from any of those yet?

It's been about a month...


----------



## Dee/Belle

LSUFAN1103 said:


> Has anyone heard any information about the Parc Vue/Alexandria apartments that are located close to Disney??



Yes. They're about 4 minutes from MK cast parking. I got a 3BR/2bath quoted at $1030/month plus utilities the other day. A 2BR/2bath was about $900 I think. Deposit is $400 (refundable) for a 3BR and I think it was $300 for a 2BR. 

After my CP, I stayed with a friend who lived there for a week while I was still working seasonal. It's really nice. Some reviews say it's loud, etc. but I was at the apartment a lot during the day and had no problems.


----------



## Dee/Belle

Oops. Double reply.


----------



## mayygin

Has anyone heard anything at all from Animal Behavior PI? acceptances, rejections, or even interviews?

I called them and they said all decisions by Nov 28. I haven't heard anything so I asked her if that was a bad sign and she said it really depends on the department when and how quickly they do their interviews. So fingers crossed even though 9 days to get an interview and an acceptance looks grim :\ Though I haven't read much online about this specific PI and people hearing back.


----------



## DisneyLover83

mayygin said:


> Has anyone heard anything at all from Animal Behavior PI? acceptances, rejections, or even interviews?
> 
> I called them and they said all decisions by Nov 28. I haven't heard anything so I asked her if that was a bad sign and she said it really depends on the department when and how quickly they do their interviews. So fingers crossed even though 9 days to get an interview and an acceptance looks grim :\ Though I haven't read much online about this specific PI and people hearing back.



Have you check around on the Facebook groups? Someone on there might have applied for the Animal Behavior PI.


----------



## mayygin

DisneyLover83 said:


> Have you check around on the Facebook groups? Someone on there might have applied for the Animal Behavior PI.



Yeah, I checked one. Didn't know there were multiple. and only Conservation/Plant/Vet had been discussed [same as on here]


----------



## Mrs.Potts

Hi, my name is Brenna and I am currently a professional intern as a Client Service Coordinator and have extended my program, but not my housing, so I am now looking for roommates...

My roommate and I are looking for 2 more roomates we currently have a townhouse in the Terra Verde Community.

It has EVERTHING! A pool, all new appliences, washer and dryer, and it is FURNISHED.

It is 4 bed/3 bath and is fully furnished.

It is 1460/month (BUT THIS INCLUDES EVERYTHING, internet, utilities, pool and rent)

Approximately $365/roomate with 4 roomates 

It is about 5 minutes down Poinciana off of 192 and 10-20mins to ANY Disney location in Orlando/Celebration.

We are looking for roommates that can move in ASAP, but January would work too.

Let me know if you know of anyone please.

(BTW I am female and my roommate Tim is Male so we are looking for male or female roommates)


----------



## bgirl781

I finally heard back from Disney today (after leaving messages Friday and Monday). They actually called me as a reminder for a campus rep interview tomorrow, but couldn't find my application info - I corrected saying I had called about the PI interview. The person I spoke to (Jen), went and found out my status for me - apparently, despite not having had an interview for the costumer PI, I am still being considered, and no decisions have been made. She said I will definitely know one way or the other by the 28th. She assumes I have been rejected for the costume design one, since it's not on my workbench, but she was surprised to hear that I hadn't had a rejection email. 

I just want to know when I should be buying plane tickets for!


----------



## Mari110

bgirl781 said:


> I finally heard back from Disney today (after leaving messages Friday and Monday). They actually called me as a reminder for a campus rep interview tomorrow, but couldn't find my application info - I corrected saying I had called about the PI interview. The person I spoke to (Jen), went and found out my status for me - apparently, despite not having had an interview for the costumer PI, I am still being considered, and no decisions have been made. She said I will definitely know one way or the other by the 28th. She assumes I have been rejected for the costume design one, since it's not on my workbench, but she was surprised to hear that I hadn't had a rejection email.
> 
> I just want to know when I should be buying plane tickets for!



HANG IN THERE!!!

i feel your frustrations.. i haven't heard back form my PI either. at least you are getting some answers when they called you back.. that you straightened out the confusions. 

hopefully we get some good thanksgiving-vibes and get a phone call from Disney! Good luck!


----------



## mayygin

bgirl781 said:


> I finally heard back from Disney today (after leaving messages Friday and Monday). They actually called me as a reminder for a campus rep interview tomorrow, but couldn't find my application info - I corrected saying I had called about the PI interview. The person I spoke to (Jen), went and found out my status for me - apparently, despite not having had an interview for the costumer PI, I am still being considered, and no decisions have been made. She said I will definitely know one way or the other by the 28th. She assumes I have been rejected for the costume design one, since it's not on my workbench, but she was surprised to hear that I hadn't had a rejection email.
> 
> I just want to know when I should be buying plane tickets for!



sounds like you got some helpful answers, though the situation is still frustrating! thanks for your post -- it's helping me feel better that i haven't heard anything .. my listing is still on my workbench and my friend who had an HR pi last year said it's not uncommon to not interview (at least yet) if there weren't many applications and/or applicants are really qualified too. still hoping.. oh november 28th come sooner!


----------



## tab1021

I called Disney today and spoke with Daniel about my not hearing from them.  She said that if we haven't been rejected, that we still are being considered!!!   I was planning on doing the Disney College Program and have already submitted my housing activities fee, but would LOVE to be given the chance to do an actual engineering internship   She also told me that they are trying to let everyone know by November 28th.


----------



## Mickey Media

I just accepted a Professional Internship in Guest Communications!! I cant wait!!!


----------



## tab1021

congrats!!!


----------



## secondstarlight

Mickey Media said:


> I just accepted a Professional Internship in Guest Communications!! I cant wait!!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Mrs.Potts said:


> Hi, my name is Brenna and I am currently a professional intern...



HELLO! I'm a Brenna too, there are not many of us. I did my PI Spring 09! Just wanted to say Hi.


----------



## Dee/Belle

Mickey Media said:


> I just accepted a Professional Internship in Guest Communications!! I cant wait!!!



Check your PM's


----------



## NOVAngler5

Hi everyone I'm still on the search for roommates and want to solidify this by weeks end please contact me if interested, see my previous posts for more info on the housing. (And please forgive me for the next three posts I just need to get to 10 posts so i can PM some people)


----------



## NOVAngler5

(Please ignore this post just trying to get 10 posts so I can send PMs my apologies)


----------



## secondstarlight

A new week is upon us! Let's hope that we all hear the news we've been waiting for soon.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## lotrgal

Hello! So i got the vet hospital internship and I am flying down to orlando in january... and I was wondering if anybody knew the best place to find a cheap car (hopefully below 2000) but still runs well and won't blow up on me .. lol   Any help appreciated thanks!

Anastacia


----------



## secondstarlight

mayygin said:


> Yeah, I checked one. Didn't know there were multiple. and only Conservation/Plant/Vet had been discussed [same as on here]



Yes, there are multiple Facebook sites! Someone already mentioned these a while ago but a reminder couldn't hurt! 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?g...1#/group.php?v=wall&ref=search&gid=2302409771

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=91393319603&ref=search&sid=5023742.3501374051..1

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2204740236&ref=search&sid=5023742.798846858..1


----------



## secondstarlight

Earlier today I was offered and accepted the position as a Conservation Education Professional Intern at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge!!! 

I am beyond excited and I can't wait to meet everyone else who was accepted as well!

Good Luck to those still waiting! I feel your pain but I know you can do it! Just wait a little bit longer!


----------



## DisneyLover83

secondstarlight said:


> Earlier today I was offered and accepted the position as a Conservation Education Professional Intern at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge!!!



 Congrats!


----------



## tab1021

Has anyone been accepted for any Engineering PIs?


----------



## Dee/Belle

secondstarlight said:


> Earlier today I was offered and accepted the position as a Conservation Education Professional Intern at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge!!!
> 
> I am beyond excited and I can't wait to meet everyone else who was accepted as well!
> 
> Good Luck to those still waiting! I feel your pain but I know you can do it! Just wait a little bit longer!




Congratulations! I love DAK!


----------



## russcouch

Hey everyone........I accepted my role as a Youth Education Facilitator PI for the Youth Education Series not to long ago.....I know that only 6 were chosen for this role and I'm just trying to find and connect with the other 5.  Also Congrats to all who have accepted their respective PI's can't wait to meet all of you in January!!


----------



## jaclyncatherine

Has anyone been offered the Catering Management Internship? Or has anyone seen anyone who has accepted the Catering Management Internship? Or does anyone know anyone who has accepted this role? I am going crazy waiting!!


----------



## Mickey Media

secondstarlight said:


> Earlier today I was offered and accepted the position as a Conservation Education Professional Intern at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge!!!
> 
> I am beyond excited and I can't wait to meet everyone else who was accepted as well!
> 
> Good Luck to those still waiting! I feel your pain but I know you can do it! Just wait a little bit longer!



CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## hilrain11

Hey everyone, still waiting to hear back from the PIs I applied for in events. Anyone with me?


----------



## Ayame

hilrain11 said:


> Hey everyone, still waiting to hear back from the PIs I applied for in events. Anyone with me?



me me!


----------



## Disneygirl86

hilrain11 said:


> Hey everyone, still waiting to hear back from the PIs I applied for in events. Anyone with me?





Ayame said:


> me me!



Which events are you waiting to hear from?  MK Event Planning?  Distribution Marketing Services - Event Planning (I'm still waiting to hear from this one)?  Have you had an interview with the department?


----------



## hilrain11

Disneygirl86 said:


> Which events are you waiting to hear from?  MK Event Planning?  Distribution Marketing Services - Event Planning (I'm still waiting to hear from this one)?  Have you had an interview with the department?



I'm waiting to hear from MK Event Assistant, Youth Events, College & International Operations Event Planning. I'm a CP alum and I think we only have one interview. So i haven't interviewed with the department.


----------



## jaclyncatherine

hilrain11 said:


> I'm waiting to hear from MK Event Assistant, Youth Events, College & International Operations Event Planning. I'm a CP alum and I think we only have one interview. So i haven't interviewed with the department.



I am waiting to hear back from youth events as well. I am not a CP alum and I only had one interview, but it wasn't with the department.


----------



## disprincess89

I'm waiting to hear from distribution marketing event planning, distribution marketing brand marketing, and sales planning and development... I can't expect them to get back to us on thanksgiving, so it must be tomorrow or Friday


----------



## JessRawls

I dont know how many spots they have for this role, but my friend accepted the Youth Events PI early this month...


----------



## jaclyncatherine

JessRawls said:


> I dont know how many spots they have for this role, but my friend accepted the Youth Events PI early this month...



Was your friend a CP Alumni?


----------



## russcouch

I decided to stay in Patterson Court while on my PI to get my feet on the ground and ready for what will hopefully be a long successful time at WDW........any others staying in Patterson?


----------



## secondstarlight

I'll be staying in Patterson as well!


----------



## Ayame

Disneygirl86 said:


> Which events are you waiting to hear from?  MK Event Planning?  Distribution Marketing Services - Event Planning (I'm still waiting to hear from this one)?  Have you had an interview with the department?



I applied for the accounting/finance PI's. I had an initial interview and a second department interview.


----------



## stephshine

hilrain11 said:


> I'm waiting to hear from MK Event Assistant, Youth Events, College & International Operations Event Planning. I'm a CP alum and I think we only have one interview. So i haven't interviewed with the department.



I'm waiting on CP/ICP Event Planning, International Recruiting, and MK Event Assistant.  I haven't seen anyone say they've gotten offers for these positions on here or on Facebook....


----------



## vamoose27

Well... I got offered a PI. The first problem is I didn't apply for it.
The second problem is that the reason I didn't apply for it is because I've already done it!!

I was offered the Deployment Assistant PI. I don't know if I should take it or not. 
The job was okay, but the hours are TERRIBLE. Plus, is it really going to look that great to go back to the exact same internship I've already gone through one time?

What do you guys think? I have until Friday to decide.


----------



## spectroaddy

vamoose27 said:


> Well... I got offered a PI. The first problem is I didn't apply for it.
> The second problem is that the reason I didn't apply for it is because I've already done it!!
> 
> I was offered the Deployment Assistant PI. I don't know if I should take it or not.
> The job was okay, but the hours are TERRIBLE. Plus, is it really going to look that great to go back to the exact same internship I've already gone through one time?
> 
> What do you guys think? I have until Friday to decide.




That's great, I appled for the internship, as well, but have no heard anything, likely since I haven't heard anything by now, I know I'm pretty much rejected. Congrats, and I think you should take it, they are alot people (myself as well) here waiting for a chance to get a opportunity you have received. Good luck to everyone waiting. I hope try maybe next year again.


----------



## jaclyncatherine

Has anyone been offered the catering management internship?


----------



## kmg148

vamoose27 said:


> Well... I got offered a PI. The first problem is I didn't apply for it.
> The second problem is that the reason I didn't apply for it is because I've already done it!!
> 
> I was offered the Deployment Assistant PI. I don't know if I should take it or not.
> The job was okay, but the hours are TERRIBLE. Plus, is it really going to look that great to go back to the exact same internship I've already gone through one time?
> 
> What do you guys think? I have until Friday to decide.



I wouldn't do it, you might regret it. Since you aren't quite sure, you could give the opportunity to someone who really really wants the opportunity. If it's going to the be the same exact job, is that really another step ahead, you know? I don't think it would be effective to do it again.


----------



## stephshine

vamoose27 said:


> Well... I got offered a PI. The first problem is I didn't apply for it.
> The second problem is that the reason I didn't apply for it is because I've already done it!!
> 
> I was offered the Deployment Assistant PI. I don't know if I should take it or not.
> The job was okay, but the hours are TERRIBLE. Plus, is it really going to look that great to go back to the exact same internship I've already gone through one time?
> 
> What do you guys think? I have until Friday to decide.



I'm assuming the first time you did it you hadn't graduated yet???  I think if you want to use it to get back in with the company and network to get to the area you would like to be in then it would still be worthwhile since you thought the job was okay.  The job markets tough right now so you may want to take any opportunity offered to you. I guess it also depends on if you have backup plans or not.  

I know right now I would say I would not want to repeat my last PI, but if it were actually offered to me and I had nothing else lined up the decision might be harder.  I'm definitely one person who is not jealous of the decision you have in front of you though!  I feel like I would be a little disappointed in that situation...maybe not as much as getting nothing, which is what it looks like I may be getting, but it'll all work out I'm sure!!!  Good luck making your choice!!


----------



## hilrain11

stephshine said:


> I'm waiting on CP/ICP Event Planning, International Recruiting, and MK Event Assistant.  I haven't seen anyone say they've gotten offers for these positions on here or on Facebook....



Same, I haven't seen anyone say they had any offers in any of the groups for those PIs... so i haven't lost all hope yet. I remember for my CP they were almost a month late in sending my acceptance letter so.... lets hope.


----------



## vamoose27

stephshine said:


> I'm assuming the first time you did it you hadn't graduated yet???  I think if you want to use it to get back in with the company and network to get to the area you would like to be in then it would still be worthwhile since you thought the job was okay.  The job markets tough right now so you may want to take any opportunity offered to you. I guess it also depends on if you have backup plans or not.
> 
> I know right now I would say I would not want to repeat my last PI, but if it were actually offered to me and I had nothing else lined up the decision might be harder.  I'm definitely one person who is not jealous of the decision you have in front of you though!  I feel like I would be a little disappointed in that situation...maybe not as much as getting nothing, which is what it looks like I may be getting, but it'll all work out I'm sure!!!  Good luck making your choice!!




Yea, I did my last PI from June 08 to Jan 09, and I'll be graduating next month. I really don't have anything else lined up, and haven't even applied for anything as I expected to hear back from PIs much sooner.

I think I might take it just as an opportunity to perhaps apply myself a little better than I did the first time, and make some money of course. Now I just have to find roommates who want to live with me and my puppy, ugh. So much stress I didn't see coming.


----------



## Mickey Media

Last Friday I accepted my PI. the Recruiter who offered me the positon said that there would be an e-mail coming to me soon and I have yet to receive it? I called and left her a voice mail with my e-mail address and still have not received it... has anyone else run across this problem?


----------



## JessRawls

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## woowoochick

JessRawls said:


> I dont know how many spots they have for this role, but my friend accepted the Youth Events PI early this month...



They typically have 10 interns, because that's how many it takes to run the festivals.


----------



## stephshine

vamoose27 said:


> Yea, I did my last PI from June 08 to Jan 09, and I'll be graduating next month. I really don't have anything else lined up, and haven't even applied for anything as I expected to hear back from PIs much sooner.
> 
> I think I might take it just as an opportunity to perhaps apply myself a little better than I did the first time, and make some money of course. Now I just have to find roommates who want to live with me and my puppy, ugh. So much stress I didn't see coming.



you sound like me!!  I did my first PI the same semester and I graduate next month!  I also could have applied myself better, and if I wind up getting an offer I'll have to find roommates for myself and my pup too...I'll let you know if I happen to get one...losing hope!


----------



## stephshine

hilrain11 said:


> Same, I haven't seen anyone say they had any offers in any of the groups for those PIs... so i haven't lost all hope yet. I remember for my CP they were almost a month late in sending my acceptance letter so.... lets hope.



found someone in an fbook group that got the CP event planning internship.    losing hope! that was my top choice out of the alumni positions...but she doesn't talk like she's an alum so its confusing!  I've missed a private number call and an unknown number call a week apart and now its almost been another week without a call.  I was really hoping one of those was an offer, but if so they sure do take their time to call back!!!  maybe I should call casting???


----------



## Berlioz70

stephshine said:


> found someone in an fbook group that got the CP event planning internship.    losing hope! that was my top choice out of the alumni positions...but she doesn't talk like she's an alum so its confusing!  I've missed a private number call and an unknown number call a week apart and now its almost been another week without a call.  I was really hoping one of those was an offer, but if so they sure do take their time to call back!!!  maybe I should call casting???



I know this won't help - but when casting called me to offer my PI I wasn't able to answer the phone, they did leave a message and a number to call back. So if you didn't get a message than it probably was not casting.


----------



## NOVAngler5

Hi I'm looking for one roommate. It will be cheaper than patterson and please just look at my previous posts for the details (if i remember correctly it will come to 485/person with all utilities included). Although I may take the master and if i do i feel like i should pay more which would make it even cheaper. Contact me if your interested and I'll give you more information. -mike


----------



## jaclyncatherine

are there people who still haven't heard from their PI's and MI's yet? what happens if the 28th passes and we still haven't heard anything? should we call someone or just give up? 

has anyone heard from Catering Management Internship or Youth Events? is anyone still waiting to hear about these too?


----------



## Chao Guo

jaclyncatherine said:


> are there people who still haven't heard from their PI's and MI's yet? what happens if the 28th passes and we still haven't heard anything? should we call someone or just give up?
> 
> has anyone heard from Catering Management Internship or Youth Events? is anyone still waiting to hear about these too?



I am alone with you and I haven't heard of anything since my screen interview. I applied for two alumni positions and two financial positions.


----------



## jaclyncatherine

Chao Guo said:


> I am alone with you and I haven't heard of anything since my screen interview. I applied for two alumni positions and two financial positions.



Do we just wait even if it passes the 28th and we still haven't heard anything? Do you know if there is someone we can call to find out? Are you worried? Because I am super worried!


----------



## hilrain11

jaclyncatherine said:


> are there people who still haven't heard from their PI's and MI's yet? what happens if the 28th passes and we still haven't heard anything? should we call someone or just give up?
> 
> has anyone heard from Catering Management Internship or Youth Events? is anyone still waiting to hear about these too?



I wouldn't give up yet. They often run behind on these things.


----------



## Mickey Media

Hey guys hang in there...Even though the 28th is tomorrow I think Casting/Recruiting is closed for the holiday today because I tried calling them to check on a conformation e-mail issue and no one picked up.  the third time I called I finally got the voice mail and left a message for College Recruiting.


----------



## PFFoppa21

Hey all!

I'm new to these boards.  Got rid of my facebook for a myriad of reasons.  But I will be living at Patterson this spring as I just got accepted as a PI with DVC Sales at Saratoga.  I didn't know if anybody else here had gotten this position!  Anyway, I look forward to meeting you all once we get down there!


----------



## jaclyncatherine

hilrain11 said:


> I wouldn't give up yet. They often run behind on these things.



Thank you so much I'm trying not to give up but its hard. I'm just worried that it will get so far down to the last minute that I wont be able to find housing there and my lease here is up this month too. 

Oh gosh. Well goodluck to those still waiting to hear too!


----------



## Chao Guo

jaclyncatherine said:


> Do we just wait even if it passes the 28th and we still haven't heard anything? Do you know if there is someone we can call to find out? Are you worried? Because I am super worried!



I understand you. I have problem too. Because I am not US citizen, I have to apply the EAT card to work for disney. The progress wil take more than one month and I have to make my dicision now. In addition, if I have not been selected, I need to buy my airline ticket to go back home. The price keeps going up these days and there is no time for me left!

There is only one thing I want to know: Will you receive a rejection E-mail if you are not selected? Because in my country some of the recruting teams will only let you know when they select you. I don't want to wait for a e-mail that actually does not exist!

In the end, just be patient. Every time when you apply for a job you need to wait for a very long time. That is the way people do things in real society.


----------



## stephshine

Berlioz70 said:


> I know this won't help - but when casting called me to offer my PI I wasn't able to answer the phone, they did leave a message and a number to call back. So if you didn't get a message than it probably was not casting.



bummerama!!!  someone else told me she has friends who didn't get messages, but oh well.


----------



## Kris86

Hey everyone!

Congratulations to those of you who have been accepted into the Professional Internship program!  I just completed mine last January and had a blast.  I have now moved to Orlando and just purchased a new home minutes away from Disney.  I have some spare rooms and am looking to share them with fellow Disney professionals.    

$455 - Fully furnished room 
3bed/2.5bath 
100 acre lake with dock access 
Washer/ Dryer
No pets/ No smoking

Location:
Grandview Isles 
On 535 between South Lake and the Grand Cypress Golf Course 
Less than 5min to Disney 

Feel free to send me an email (lendvay.kristin@gmail.com) if you are interested or have any further questions.

Best of luck!

Kristin


----------



## bgirl781

Chao Guo said:


> I am alone with you and I haven't heard of anything since my screen interview. I applied for two alumni positions and two financial positions.



I haven't heard yet, either. I never even had a screening interview, since I'm not a CP alum. But when I called a little over a week ago, she said I was still being considered for the costumer PI. I just want to know!


----------



## mayygin

bgirl781 said:


> I haven't heard yet, either. I never even had a screening interview, since I'm not a CP alum. But when I called a little over a week ago, she said I was still being considered for the costumer PI. I just want to know!



yup same position. no interview but still being considered. it's weird. i don't have much hope anymore but i'm trying!


----------



## bgirl781

mayygin said:


> yup same position. no interview but still being considered. it's weird. i don't have much hope anymore but i'm trying!



Which ones did you apply for?


----------



## mayygin

bgirl781 said:


> Which ones did you apply for?



only one. animal programs - animal behavior.


----------



## Ayame

that's weird that you wouldn't get a screening interview. I wonder what would prompt them not to do that with just a few people?


----------



## graygables

Ayame said:


> that's weird that you wouldn't get a screening interview. I wonder what would prompt them not to do that with just a few people?



Animal Programs has a different process than other PIs due to the nature of the beast (pun intended  )  When I applied for one last season, there were emails asking for information and they stated they may or may not be interviewing, but that my application was "complete".  I never did hear anything back.  BTW, I received a rejection email for another PI on 6/16 (reported for my current internship on 6/21).


----------



## jaclyncatherine

So I just broke down and called casting, but they seem to be closed? so maybe today is not the deadline then? has anyone heard from them today? is anyone still waiting to hear?


----------



## mayygin

graygables said:


> Animal Programs has a different process than other PIs due to the nature of the beast (pun intended  )  When I applied for one last season, there were emails asking for information and they stated they may or may not be interviewing, but that my application was "complete".  I never did hear anything back.  BTW, I received a rejection email for another PI on 6/16 (reported for my current internship on 6/21).




Interesting. So I could potentially not hear ever? haha, great. Yeah I'm the most worried that I applied incorrectly. It said to upload the resume and fill out the application and have a cover letter & letter of rec on FILE so if needed, they would then ask for it. But it didn't require sending that in with the initial app. But maybe it did and I did it wrong and then I'm just screwed. My biggest worry. I guess if I don't hear a yes or no by the end of the month, I'll just call. How frustrating.


----------



## bgirl781

Well, since I haven't heard anything today, I will definitely be calling on Monday. 

Did anyone else apply for the costumer PI (particularly non-CP alums)?


----------



## Crystal WDW

PFFoppa21 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm new to these boards.  Got rid of my facebook for a myriad of reasons.  But I will be living at Patterson this spring as I just got accepted as a PI with DVC Sales at Saratoga.  I didn't know if anybody else here had gotten this position!  Anyway, I look forward to meeting you all once we get down there!


I accepted the position of DVC Sales Assistant! I'll also be living in Patterson. I'm excited to get down there in jan.


----------



## Crystal WDW

I was just wondering if anyone knew the answer to this question: Once you've accepted a PI does that take me out of the running for the other PI's I applied for?  Or could I still hear something additional from casting?  I haven't gotten any other rejection letters but I will be doing the DVC Sales Assistant PI.

The only reason I'm asking this is because I'm very interested in the MK Events Assistant position.  I'm super excited and happy with the PI I got (it's in perfect alingment with my Disney skills) but my resume, previous experience, and degree I'm about to get from PITT means that my career field fits better with this event planning position.

Also, I've been reading the boards and Facebook groups and no one has mentioned anything about being interviewed or accepting the MK Events Internship.

I can't wait to meet everyone in Jan! Good luck.


----------



## PFFoppa21

Crystal WDW said:


> I accepted the position of DVC Sales Assistant! I'll also be living in Patterson. I'm excited to get down there in jan.



That's awesome!  You're the only other person I know who has the same role as me.  That's really exciting!  Do you know anything about this particular internship?  It's funny, because I also applied for MK Events too but I haven't heard anything about it either.

I'm assuming I'm doing DVC and I'm fine with that!  Looking forward to meeting you!

Steve


----------



## russcouch

Hey, is there anyone here that has checked out the PI Meet and Greet discussion on the Facebook group?  If you don't have a facebook you should know that we are planning a meet and greet on Friday January 15th after everyone that is going gets there.  Right now it looks as though it might be at Buffalo Wild Wings there by the housing complexes or at the Ale House not much further past that.


----------



## Jrager

So, does anyone know that if we haven't heard we are just rejected now that the deadline has passed? Even if we did not receive the rejection e-mail?


----------



## vamoose27

I would say as long as you didn't receive a rejection email there is always a chance that you might get it. Honestly, sometimes if people back out people hear really, really late that they got an internship. Also, casting sets these deadlines for themselves and I think they almost never meet them. It is just what they're aiming for.

If you didn't get an email you're still being considered, but sometimes the emails don't come until a few days before the internships start. Even if you accept an internship you can still get rejection emails a long time later.

However, after probably another week or week and a half I wouldn't keep your hopes up unless you just like to be the eternal optimist.


----------



## hilrain11

Jrager said:


> So, does anyone know that if we haven't heard we are just rejected now that the deadline has passed? Even if we did not receive the rejection e-mail?



when i talked to casting they were only using the 28th as a "hope to have done by date" just so people would know when to expect to hear things by. Those dates are always missed so for sure wait another week or so or call casting if you're really worried to get a new date to wait for.


----------



## PFFoppa21

With tomorrow being the return of the business world to normal operations after the holiday weekend, I just wanted to wish good luck to everyone still waiting to hear about their applications!  Think happy thoughts!!!

Steve


----------



## OpsMatt

Hey everybody! So I'm a latecomer to this thread but my name is Matt. I'm from Western Michigan University and am an alum of 2 Florida CPs and and 1 summer Anaheim CP. I'm going to be doing Ops Management for Main Entrance- Parking based out of TTC at Magic Kingdom. I actually interviewed for it back on the 20th of last month and was given the offer (and accepted) on the 26th but I didn't know this thread even existed back then!

Can't wait to get down to Florida, just a little less than a month left. I've already found a place and am moving in on the 4th of January.


----------



## hilrain11

Just got off the phone with casting. I'm still being considered for all of the cp alum Events PIs I applied for and casting said that, (as has been mentioned before) it is up to the specific departments now and those departments have not been reporting to casting so they don't really know much as to when we will hear. They said to look out for EITHER a phone call or email regarding a job offer.


----------



## Mickey Media

Hi all because I am a a Campus Rep who still checks out whats going on at Disney all the time I still have access to the Portal/Hub which has cast member classified here are the recent findings on Donald's Deals classified as for places to rent...


3 bed 3 bath Davenport/Kissimmee/Clearmont area (192 & 27) for $1000 includes water and cable $333 per person

5bed 3 bath - Winter Garden (15 Min behind MK) $ 1350 = 270 per person + utilities

3bed 2 bath - Champions Gate area $950 = 316 per person + utilities

3 bed 2 bath - Champions Gate area $1200 includes Cable & internet fully furnished. =$400 per person

2 bed 2 bath - Kissimmee 700 = 350 per person

4bed 2 bath  Legacy Park 192/27 Davenport/Kissimmee/Clearmont area 1150 = 287 per person

Let me know if you may be interested in any of these!! I have yet to have 10 posts so I cant reply to PM's  yet sorry. 

Edit PostDelete Post


----------



## tab1021

Anyone who is still waiting to hear back:

I called the office today and they said that decisions are made at different times depending on which PI you applied for.  The costuming analyst internship will make their decision by this Friday, Dec. 4th.


----------



## russcouch

Still no other YES people.......yikes I'm gonna have to walk in there blind......any good new for anyone?


----------



## bgirl781

hilrain11 said:


> Just got off the phone with casting. I'm still being considered for all of the cp alum Events PIs I applied for and casting said that, (as has been mentioned before) it is up to the specific departments now and those departments have not been reporting to casting so they don't really know much as to when we will hear. They said to look out for EITHER a phone call or email regarding a job offer.



Sounds like the conversation I had. They told me for sure I would hear by Friday, but so far no decisions have been made for the costumer PI, and I'm still in the running.


----------



## jaclyncatherine

bgirl781 said:


> Sounds like the conversation I had. They told me for sure I would hear by Friday, but so far no decisions have been made for the costumer PI, and I'm still in the running.



I also was told that. I was told that I should hear by Friday, but if I don't to call them on Monday and they should hopefully have some answers, but at this time they said that I had no rejection on my file and was still being considered for the position.


----------



## bgirl781

It's driving me crazy, because I still haven't bought my plane tickets for the CP, in case I get this and my dates are different. And as you can tell by my signature, my start date is fast approaching!


----------



## Mari110

this stinks! i just got the dreaded e-mail that i'm not qualified enough (or that there are more qualified candidates out there). so i'm not going to be doing the PI. 
on the positive side, i'm still going to be in orlando doing the CP - I CAN"T WAIT!!! its going to be soo much fun!


quick question: i still see that position on my workbench, does it take a while to clear off?? and does anyone know the number to casting.. i have a few questions about the PI/CP roles.. thanks!


----------



## stephshine

Mari110 said:


> this stinks! i just got the dreaded e-mail that i'm not qualified enough (or that there are more qualified candidates out there). so i'm not going to be doing the PI.
> on the positive side, i'm still going to be in orlando doing the CP - I CAN"T WAIT!!! its going to be soo much fun!
> 
> 
> quick question: i still see that position on my workbench, does it take a while to clear off?? and does anyone know the number to casting.. i have a few questions about the PI/CP roles.. thanks!



I got it too.    I just had an interview for another CP as my backup plan.  but that just feels so wrong since I've already done one PI!!


----------



## glendalais

Mari110 said:


> does anyone know the number to casting.. i have a few questions about the PI/CP roles.. thanks!



*Walt Disney World Resort Jobline:*
(407) 828-1000

This number also covers College Recruiting (C&IP) and Professional Recruitment (PI).


----------



## jaclyncatherine

okay one more time has anyone been offered catering management internship? know of anyone who has been offered the catering management internship? or seen anyone who has been offered the catering management internship?


----------



## sneekypeeks

I applied for the catering management internship and was rejected last week.  As far as I know, I have not seen or heard of anyone who has been offered this yet.


----------



## DisneyLover83

I have a few questions and was hoping someone here would know the answer. 
1. Is there a set date that non-alumni positions will be notified?
2. If I have been rejected but the emails have not been sent yet, can I call and find out my status? Would anyone even tell me over the phone?

Thanks!


----------



## jaclyncatherine

DisneyLover83 said:


> I have a few questions and was hoping someone here would know the answer.
> 1. Is there a set date that non-alumni positions will be notified?
> 2. If I have been rejected but the emails have not been sent yet, can I call and find out my status? Would anyone even tell me over the phone?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi,

I am also a non-alumni. I was told yesterday when I called the professional internship line that all positions should be notified by Friday December 4 if you were accepted or rejected. They told me if I didn't hear anything by Friday that Monday I should call the office and they can look at my file and tell me if anything was posted on their to whether I was accepted or rejected. I called last week to to see if they would tell me whether I had been rejected and they looked at my file and told me nothing had been posted yet and I will still being considered for the positions. 

So hopefully we should all hear by Friday!! Goodluck!!!

The wait is driving me insane, but I figure no news is good news.


----------



## Ayame

I was rejected for Revenue and Currency Control Internship‏, oh well


----------



## DisneyLover83

I was rejected for Advisory and Assurance, no word yet on Financial Reporting.


----------



## Ayame

DisneyLover83 said:


> I was rejected for Advisory and Assurance, no word yet on Financial Reporting.



I was just rejected for that too just now  I guess that means someone out there is doing a happy dance because if they have "identified candidates whose background and experience more closely meet the requirements for this position." then I hope they have told that person by now 

Dawn


----------



## DisneyLover83

Ayame said:


> I was just rejected for that too just now  I guess that means someone out there is doing a happy dance because if they have "identified candidates whose background and experience more closely meet the requirements for this position." then I hope they have told that person by now
> 
> Dawn



Yeah, I'm not holding my breath for Financial Reporting, I'm sure my rejection email is on the way otherwise I would have heard by now.


----------



## mayygin

sorry to those rejected   at least hearing you're hearing something and can make your plans. i still haven't heard anything..


----------



## bgirl781

mayygin said:


> sorry to those rejected   at least hearing you're hearing something and can make your plans. i still haven't heard anything..



I haven't heard yet, either... I think I'll probably call tomorrow afternoon if I haven't heard yet. What time do their offices close?


----------



## Ayame

Just rejected for the final internship, reporting and analysis, I thought I did so well. Oh well, at least I got offered a real job and have another plan. I feel sorry for those who had to wait to hear and couldn't go onto something else because they were hoping for the internship.

Good luck to those who haven't heard!


----------



## Ayame

Guess I had another internship I applied for and got rejected for: financial reporting. They had asked me what my top 3 were even though I had applied for 5. I guess they still send you reject letters for all 5.


----------



## DisneyLover83

I got my final rejection letter today, good luck to all those still waiting


----------



## bgirl781

I got faked out today - I looked in my email inbox and saw one from Disney. It was just a reminder about education opportunities on the CP.


----------



## Disneygirl86

Has anyone heard from Distribution Marketing Services - Event Planning?  That's the only one I haven't heard from.


----------



## jaclyncatherine

Disneygirl86 said:


> Has anyone heard from Distribution Marketing Services - Event Planning?  That's the only one I haven't heard from.



I applied for that one too and haven't heard anything. 

Has anyone heard about the catering management internship yet?


----------



## Berlioz70

Ayame said:


> They had asked me what my top 3 were even though I had applied for 5. I guess they still send you reject letters for all 5.



They do - I was actually offered my 4th choice, so they must have still sent my info on??


----------



## disprincess89

ok seriously, its been a week over the initial due date and i still have not heard from 3 position!!!!

is this a joke? a nightmare?  will there b housing available if i get a position?

i feel like it is really unfair because people really want these spots and even if we get one it may not work out because we are being notified so late!

anyone have any ideas when the latest date we will be notified is?


----------



## bgirl781

I hadn't heard anything by 4:15pm EST today, so I called and asked. I was told that the spot had already been given out. So even though I haven't received any emails, I bought my plane ticket for the CP!


----------



## Oh_Our_Hearts

disprincess89 said:


> anyone have any ideas when the latest date we will be notified is?



im pretty sure the absolute last day they can notify people is dec 15, which is so late, but its actually getting pretty close. hopefully everyone will hear before that and hopefully it will be good news!


----------



## jaclyncatherine

bgirl781 said:


> I hadn't heard anything by 4:15pm EST today, so I called and asked. I was told that the spot had already been given out. So even though I haven't received any emails, I bought my plane ticket for the CP!



What position did you apply for? What did you ask to find out if the position was filled?


----------



## bgirl781

jaclyncatherine said:


> What position did you apply for? What did you ask to find out if the position was filled?



I asked what my status was. And I applied (originally) for the costume design and costumer PIs. However, the design one was taken off my workbench sometime in October (I applied at the end of Aug). I still have not received rejection emails for either PI.


----------



## jaclyncatherine

Anyone hear anything today? Catering Management Internship maybe?


----------



## lotrgal

Hello!  So I just got the vet hospital PI and I'm looking at getting a car while I'm down there.  Does anyone know where would be the best place? Or does anyone know a current intern trying to sell their car?  Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## OpsMatt

lotrgal said:


> Hello!  So I just got the vet hospital PI and I'm looking at getting a car while I'm down there.  Does anyone know where would be the best place? Or does anyone know a current intern trying to sell their car?  Any help is greatly appreciated



Leasing is a good option right now as a lot of car companies are starting to do that again. However, I'd recommend waiting to lease until you're actually in Florida because you don't want to put a lot of miles on a trip down there in a leased vehicle.


----------



## lotrgal

oh thanks for the help and I'll definately look into it.


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

Can't wait for June 2010 !!!  Any juicy rumors going around?


----------



## russcouch

Congrats to those who have recently accepted PI's!!!  We are offically 1 Month away!!!!


----------



## Crystal WDW

31 Days until Check-in.  Excited to meet everyone and Start my PI.
Who all took the Disney Housing and are living in Patterson? Love to chat up some people before we move-in.


----------



## PFFoppa21

I'll be living at Patterson.  Doing the DVC Sales Assistant PI.  I'm excited to see Patterson! I've heard good things about it. And just being in the sunshine again.


----------



## vamoose27

I'm bringing my little dog and still haven't found any roommates! I'm getting worried. I've found a few places I'd like to live, but without a roommate set I'm afraid to get locked in since I can't pay rent on my own.


----------



## Crystal WDW

PFFoppa21 said:


> I'll be living at Patterson.  Doing the DVC Sales Assistant PI.  I'm excited to see Patterson! I've heard good things about it. And just being in the sunshine again.



I am so so so very ready for the sunshine.  I'm a girl who is not made for the snow which is ironic because as I'm looking at my window right now it's snowing.  We have like 2 inches so far.  So ready to escape to my tropical paradise!


----------



## vamoose27

It's barely ever snows here, and I'm ready for warmer weather! Whenever I see the big big US weather map I get so excited when it shows Florida and it's all red with it's warmth. 

I need some good water park time.


----------



## Ace215

Hey guys, If you're still looking for a place to stay, please let me know! I'm looking for two more roomies for Coral Cay! I been here since June so I assure you it's safe and it's a really nice place, Contact me if you need more info! Male and Female welcomed!


----------



## Ace215

Hey folks, 
We are currently looking for another female roommate to make our roommate feel a little more comfortable and not too awkward being the only female in the house! Again, we sty at Coral Cay, rent is $475 and includes everything. Ask me for more info...


----------



## Crimson

Hey ya'll,
I'm applying for a couple P.I.'s for fall 2010 and had a question for the accepted dvc sales assistants...

Do you know an details of your role? As in, would you be more of the guides who stand the DVC posts throughout WDW or are you at Saratoga? Thanks!

Also, anyone know anything about the golf operations internship, or basically any event positions?


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

Crimson said:


> Hey ya'll,
> I'm applying for a couple P.I.'s for fall 2010 and had a question for the accepted dvc sales assistants...
> 
> Do you know an details of your role? As in, would you be more of the guides who stand the DVC posts throughout WDW or are you at Saratoga? Thanks!
> 
> Also, anyone know anything about the golf operations internship, or basically any event positions?



This is a GREAT PI, you will work directly with some of the greatest people Disney has to offer.  Former leaders and executives, even ambassaders work directly in the sales center at Saratoga Springs.  Our group had 8 interns (I was the only guy) Had a blast and learned so much. I really reccommend giving this PI a shot..


----------



## Mari110

hey everyone.. since i was not accepted for the spring PI for 2010.. i'm looking forward to the FALL 2010 PI..questions:

1) when are the applications open on Disney-recruitmax? (for the MIs and regular ones)

2) for everyone that got accepted this spring.. just answer: when did you apply (waht day) and what position did u get accepted for? when did you hear that you got accepted?

thanks everyone~!

-Mari


----------



## Crimson

DVCboi4lfe said:


> This is a GREAT PI, you will work directly with some of the greatest people Disney has to offer.  Former leaders and executives, even ambassaders work directly in the sales center at Saratoga Springs.  Our group had 8 interns (I was the only guy) Had a blast and learned so much. I really reccommend giving this PI a shot..



That sounds like a something I would definitely be interested in. I worked front desk at Saratoga and love the property. Do the interns drive the vans or stay mostly at the office? What is the uniform, pay rate, hours etc.. ?


----------



## russcouch

Hey I'm heading out today to work some seasonal shifts at Kilimanjaro Safaris before my PI starts.........hope to see some yall down there early as well!!


----------



## spring2010er

How do i get the little pics and countdown thngs?  Im just wanting to meet people that are doing the spring 2010 CP.


----------



## PFFoppa21

bump!


----------



## secondstarlight

The time draws near for all of us! I can't wait to start this new Disney adventure and meet everyone for our amazing experience!


----------



## bastianc24

Crimson said:


> That sounds like a something I would definitely be interested in. I worked front desk at Saratoga and love the property. Do the interns drive the vans or stay mostly at the office? What is the uniform, pay rate, hours etc.. ?



Good luck.  I don't recommend this internship at all.  People were nice, but I would never do it again.  Send me a pm if you want actual details.  

Have fun!


----------



## secondstarlight

With check-in day just a few days away, I was hoping to get some ideas about how professional interns should dress on the 14th. I believe I read an email that said check-in is casual, but since we are meeting our leaders that day, this means nice-casual. (i.e. nice jeans and blouse/shirt/sweater??). Is everyone else under the same impression?

In other words, we don't need to arrive in professional attire to check-in, correct?

Thanks for any comments!


----------



## Berlioz70

I'm out of date (I did my PI in Spring 2009) but I went all out and dressed in professional wear. My check-in was a whopping 3 minutes (I just ended the CP and was seasonal for the week between my programs) and then I went home. I never met any leaders or had any sort of contact with anyone other than the person who told me welcome and that I didn't need to attend check-in since I was a current CM and was not living in the housing. Everyone else was in casual (jeans and t's) since they were preparing to move into the apartments.


----------



## kmg148

For those of you who are seasonal, what happened when you got down for your PI? Does the seasonal status end at that location? Are you able to still pick up hours if your location lets you?

I figured they wouldn't let you hold two statuses, lol.


----------



## glendalais

kmg148 said:


> For those of you who are seasonal, what happened when you got down for your PI? Does the seasonal status end at that location? Are you able to still pick up hours if your location lets you?
> 
> I figured they wouldn't let you hold two statuses, lol.



I believe that they are transfered from their CT role into their PI.

Since most PIs are statused Hourly Office & Technical, they can still pick up shifts in their old areas through EHH. Management PIs are Salaried Exempt Cast, however, and as such are ineligible to do so.


----------



## Berlioz70

Yep - just like Glendalais said, it works like a transfer. As a PI you are classified as Seasonal as well, but as long as you keep your proficiencies up in your old location you can continue to pick up shift.


----------



## Ace215

Hey everyone, 
For those of you that are not in the facebook group, I have set up a Meet & Greet that will be taking place at Ale House, this Friday the 15th. Below is the link, please RSVP so I know how many to expect and make arrangements. If you do not have a facebook, please email me(email below). Hope to see you all there!!!

PI Meet & Greet Event Page
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=183354475215&index=1

Email:
aaron.m.johnson@disney.com


----------



## kmg148

Berlioz70 said:


> Yep - just like Glendalais said, it works like a transfer. As a PI you are classified as Seasonal as well, but as long as you keep your proficiencies up in your old location you can continue to pick up shift.



Thank you! So I guess that means if you didn't stay seasonal at your PI location you go transfer back to your old location?


----------



## glendalais

kmg148 said:


> Thank you! So I guess that means if you didn't stay seasonal at your PI location you go transfer back to your old location?



Probably. Internal Transfer procedures would probably apply, with CT Transfers being distributed based on Labor Needs and STCU Seniority (where applicable).


----------



## kmg148

Thanks for the help! We'll see what happens in a couple months.


----------



## kmg148

Just to add, anyone here get accepted in Guest Relations? I'm looking for some helpful experiences once you get down there, it's hard to find people who have done it.


----------



## Berlioz70

kmg148 said:


> Thank you! So I guess that means if you didn't stay seasonal at your PI location you go transfer back to your old location?



I personally could not have.

I would like to think it would be easy and would love for someone to say they did it, but I think it would be hard.



glendalais said:


> Probably. Internal Transfer procedures would probably apply, with CT Transfers being distributed based on Labor Needs and STCU Seniority (where applicable).



Just like it's mentioned here... your name goes back on the wait list. The wait lists for some lines of business are so big that with a seasonal status (aka no seniority) you'll be at the bottom for months. I came from Entertainment, so I would have had to go through the audition process again and it would have been a big 'ol pain in the butt!


----------



## JessRawls

kmg148 said:


> Just to add, anyone here get accepted in Guest Relations? I'm looking for some helpful experiences once you get down there, it's hard to find people who have done it.



I was accepted into GR...


----------



## kmg148

JessRawls said:


> I was accepted into GR...



Can I send you a PM? (Or if you are in FB..)


----------



## kmg148

Anyone else out there willing to share their GR experiences?


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

HI! 

This is a long shot, but if the person current doing the Social Media Marketing PI or who has previously done that PI reads this - contact me ! I'd love to talk to you


----------

